# US Might free Jonathan Pollard



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2014)

> The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> 
> The person cautioned that a Pollard release  which would be a dramatic turnaround from previous refusals  was far from certain and that discussions with Israel on the matter were continuing. The person spoke only on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the negotiations on the record.
> 
> ...



I'm all for this.  Not a fan of Israel in general, but Pollard got an excessive sentence for spying for an allied country.


----------



## editec (Apr 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> >
> > The person cautioned that a Pollard release  which would be a dramatic turnaround from previous refusals  was far from certain and that discussions with Israel on the matter were continuing. The person spoke only on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the negotiations on the record.
> >
> ...



Is it?  You might be right.

Do you have examples of other spies from "allied" nations who got softer sentences for the same degree of betrayal?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2014)

editec said:


> [
> 
> Is it?  You might be right.
> 
> Do you have examples of other spies from "allied" nations who got softer sentences for the same degree of betrayal?



Robert Kim, an American Citizen who spied for South Korea, was only given 9 years and was released after 7.  

Incidently, the South Korean government didn't rally for Kim the way that Israel has rallied for Pollard.  They pretty much threw him to the wolves.  

Bitter South Koreans Rally Behind Spy Convicted in U.S. - Los Angeles Times


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Pollard was not found guilty of spying on the US but rather of passing our spying results regarding Israel's Mideast neighbors on to Israel. According to the WIKI link below "Pollard is the only person in US history to receive a life sentence for spying for an ally, and the only American citizen convicted of such a crime to be sentenced to more than 10 years in prison." He has served 30 years.
That said, something about the story doesn't make sense. It says we are offering to free Pollard in exchange for the release of more Palestinian terror-rats and more flexibility from Israel in the peace talks. Why would Israel risk their national security in order to free an aging American from an American prison?

Jonathan Pollard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc (Apr 1, 2014)

Pollard should be released but not in exchange for 400 terrorists and murderers..... Fuck that


----------



## Jroc (Apr 1, 2014)

So here's the deal, Obama releases Pollard. Israel releases 400 more terrorists, and gives away half the country to the Arabs. Which would in turn mean the eventual destruction of Israel..... Yeah great deal in Obama utopia world ..fuck that


----------



## Manchester (Apr 1, 2014)

Pollard has done his time and should be released.  He was rightly jailed but with him no longer being any threat as a spy any more and with probably nearly half his life gone I don;t see any reason not to release him.  If his release can be used to help along a peace process then all the better.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)

He's a traitor.

But we should give him back to israel, in a fucking urn.


This trading of criminals never brings peace, everyone know this won't work, so don't bother.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 1, 2014)

It's called emotional blackmail. They know just how much Pollard means to Israel and therefor try and use him to make Israel release hundreds of killers.

Fuck that.

America is pulling a Hamas gig on Israel?!


----------



## Manchester (Apr 1, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> He's a traitor.
> 
> But we should give him back to israel, in a fucking urn.
> 
> ...



Northern Ireland juest called, they said you're wrong.


----------



## fairandbalanced (Apr 1, 2014)

I am no fan of this guy and abhor the act of treason, but it seems to me, the folks here and elsewhere who demand his head, have no problem with all the other traitors whose espionage harmed this country a lot more than Pollard spying for an ally to survive.
He is not getting a free pass, he served 30 years, while some spies simply disappear in back door deals.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2014)

Manchester said:


> Pollard has done his time and should be released.  He was rightly jailed but with him no longer being any threat as a spy any more and with probably nearly half his life gone I don;t see any reason not to release him.  If his release can be used to help along a peace process then all the better.





 How can his release be seen as anything else but weakness on the part of the USA. The peace process will not be helped along it will just escalate more terrorist violence around the world. The peace process will only be helped along if the Palestinian Leaders see that they are in danger of being killed.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 1, 2014)

JoeB131,  _et al,_

No question, the two cases were handled differently.  That is a reflection of the distinction between both the cases themselves, and the agencies involved.



JoeB131 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Is it?  You might be right.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Contrary to popular belief, the ROK Government did not just throw KIM to the wolves.  What is not generally realized is that the ROK Embassy arranged monthly visits to KIM while in prison, where the Israelis did nothing similar.

There is a very big difference between the intelligence relationship between the ROK and Israel.  It starts at the very bottom - working upward.  The US has a very close - up and personal relationship at every level of the ROK Intelligence Community.  For more than three decades, the US had a Counterintelligence Liaison Program that stretched across the entire country with nearly every ROK Intelligence activity of any consequence _(police, military, and other civilian agencies)_.  There is no such equivalent program with the Israeli system of intelligence and security; being much less cordial and personal, and much more centrally controlled _(by the hierarchy from both sides)_; and with fewer people involved and many fewer contacts.  I was once a _[low shelf (Provincial Level) - four tours]_ Military Intelligence - Counterintelligence Liaison Agent in Korea for several years.  And I met with ROK counterparts daily, sometimes several in a day; combat units, Special Forces, Defense Security Command, and the National Security Planning Agency.   The ROK understood exactly how US Counterintelligence worked and understood how the US Intelligence Community thinks to a degree that the Israel Intelligence Community could never match.

Secondly, unlike KIM, Jonathan POLLARD passed classified information to both South Africa and China; not just Israel.

A Last thing that one should not forget is that the Jonathan POLLARD _(Analyst, Naval Intelligence Command)_ espionage activities occurred prior to November 1987; less than 20 years after the incident with the USS Liberty (AGTR-5).  I don't care what anyone says, in 1987, the USS Liberty was remembered.  It may have not been spoken about, but it was not forgotten.  I was still active then, and we all remembered what they did.

There is more than just one reason for the differences in which the POLLARD case was handled different then the KIM case.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 1, 2014)

If terrorists with blood on their hands are part of the bargain to be released, I don't thing Pollard would want to responsible for that.
His release should not be conditional or as part of blackmail.  No bargains.  
Israel has released enough terrorist and palestinians.  There might be some more that could be released but not those with blood.
Abbas has already said the only reason for the "talks" is to get prisoners released.  It is not intended to find a compromise for peace.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jroc said:


> So here's the deal, Obama releases Pollard. Israel releases 400 more terrorists, and gives away half the country to the Arabs. Which would in turn mean the eventual destruction of Israel..... Yeah great deal in Obama utopia world ..fuck that



Demographics probably doom Israel, anyway.

The real question is, what do the Zionists do in an Israel/Palestine where Muslims are the majority.   

Do they become South Africa, or do they become Rhodesia/Zimbabwe?


----------



## Bill Angel (Apr 1, 2014)

I can think of a better swap. We will release Pollard to Israel if Russia turns over Snowden to the US Government.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > So here's the deal, Obama releases Pollard. Israel releases 400 more terrorists, and gives away half the country to the Arabs. Which would in turn mean the eventual destruction of Israel..... Yeah great deal in Obama utopia world ..fuck that
> ...



There is no reason that a majority Muslim Israel is inevitable. In fact, I'd say the chances of a Muslim-free Israel is even greater.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bill Angel said:


> I can think of a better swap. We will release Pollard to Israel if Russia turns over Snowden to the US Government.



Why would Russia trade a traitor that is helping them for a traitor that helped Israel?


----------



## pbel (Apr 1, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Anybody with half a brain knows that, of course, you don't measure up jackass.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 1, 2014)

Pollard waives parole hearing as Middle East peace talks stumble - The Washington Post

Pollard declined parole hearing.  He does not want to be a pawn.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 1, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> He's a traitor.
> 
> But we should give him back to israel, in a fucking urn.
> 
> ...



Put that in your pipe and smoke it mothafuckahs


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2014)

editec said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> ...



For the most part they don't get sentences, they get sent back to their country. That includes enemy countries as well.

It's a travesty that Pollard got any prison much time, much less that he is still in a max prison after 30 years.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 1, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Pollard waives parole hearing as Middle East peace talks stumble - The Washington Post
> 
> Pollard declined parole hearing.  He does not want to be a pawn.


Good for Pollard. No way in hell should even one prisoner be released. It may have seemed to spring from nowhere but this prisoner release was in Abbas' evil mind the whole past year. Peace partner my fanny.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> >
> > The person cautioned that a Pollard release  which would be a dramatic turnaround from previous refusals  was far from certain and that discussions with Israel on the matter were continuing. The person spoke only on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the negotiations on the record.
> >
> ...



Horrible idea.
Let him out after he assumes room temperature.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)

Manchester said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > He's a traitor.
> ...



I don't recall giving a traitor back to Northern Ireland.

So go fuck yourself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



No, but part of the peace process in Northern Ireland was to stop talking shit about "Terrorism" and work out a political arrangement that released those convicted of acts of violence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> ...



Can't agree.  I don't think he did anything that bad.  

He gave the Israelis intelligence that the US had promised to share and didn't. 

He didn't give away the weaknesses of our weapons systems or the identities of American agents in the region.  He gave away what we knew about Saddam and his military build up in the days when Reagan mistakenly thought Saddam was our buddy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 1, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



*I don't think he did anything that bad. *

Luckily, you don't get to make that decision.

*He gave the Israelis intelligence that the US had promised to share and didn't. *

That decision wasn't his to make.

*He gave away what we knew about Saddam and his military build up*

He did more than that. He should die in prison.


----------



## Bill Angel (Apr 1, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I can think of a better swap. We will release Pollard to Israel if Russia turns over Snowden to the US Government.
> ...



The logic for my suggestion is this:
The Palestinans continued participation in negotiations with Israel is conditional on Israel releasing Palestinians held in Israeli prisons.
Israel releasing these prisoners appears to be linked to the US releasing Pollard.
If the USA made releasing Pollard conditional on Russia turning over Snowden, and Russia complied, Russia would in effect get the credit for restarting the Israeli Palestinian negotiations. That would be a big propaganda victory for Russia, at a time when its annexing of the Crimea  has damaged its international status.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > So here's the deal, Obama releases Pollard. Israel releases 400 more terrorists, and gives away half the country to the Arabs. Which would in turn mean the eventual destruction of Israel..... Yeah great deal in Obama utopia world ..fuck that
> ...





Is there any real difference between the two countries, they arte both lawless nations.

 As for the Jews they have two chances they can die horribly at the hands of muslims monsters or they can die fighting the muslim monsters and taking as many as they can with them.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

pbel said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 The current demographics are 2 billion muslims that hate Jews and 12 million Jews.  How will that change significantly enough to affect the Jews. The demographics will never alter any outcome as the Jews are superior in weapons technology, cannon fodder is not going to win the upcoming war.


----------



## Howey (Apr 2, 2014)

Jroc said:


> So here's the deal, Obama releases Pollard. Israel releases 400 more terrorists, and gives away half the country to the Arabs. Which would in turn mean the eventual destruction of Israel..... Yeah great deal in Obama utopia world ..fuck that



Many Jews support the creation of a Palestine state.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Or they can go back to Europe where they came from. That would work, too.  

(Waiting for a whiny response that involves the word "Hitler".)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Not really.  

There are 6 million Jews in Israel.  There are 1 million Arabs in the original borders and another 5 million in the 'Occuppied Territories'.   Oh, is it okay to still called them the 'occuppied territories', because SHeldon Adelson took CHris Christie to the woodshed for calling them that. 

There are an additional 2 million Palestinians living in the countries surrounding Israel.  This is why the whole "Right to return" is a big deal. 

The Palestinians, like most third world people, have a high birth rate.  The Zionists, like most industrialized people, have a low birthrate. 

People aren't immigrating to Israel in great numbers anymore.  And AMerican Jews, up to this point, the biggest supporters of Israel, are increasingly embarrassed by its behavior. 

Not to worry, the Zionists have found new patrons. Fundimentalist Christians waiting for Jesus to come back. 

A two-State solution would probably be the best solution, in the short term.  In the long term, a lot of these Young Israelis are going to say to themselves, "I understand why Nana fled here in the 1940's, but Hitler's been dead a long time now, and these people want to KILL US!!!"


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 2, 2014)

Free him, sure why not. Hell, let's go all in and drop the pretense and declare the 50 states to be the 50 nafot.


----------



## jillian (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> >
> > The person cautioned that a Pollard release  which would be a dramatic turnaround from previous refusals  was far from certain and that discussions with Israel on the matter were continuing. The person spoke only on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the negotiations on the record.
> >
> ...



well, i am a fan of israel. (you would be too if you were being fair). but jonathan pollard got a sentence far disproportionate to anyone else convicted of similar acts. time for him to go home.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 How about a response that shows yours was whiny as the Jews have more right to be there under International Law that the arab muslims do. The Jews have the DNA marker that places them squarely in the land they originated from. the muslims DNA shows they come from Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Iran, Saudi and many other Islamic nations within living memory.
 Also the LoN remit for the Mandate compelled Britain to allow the migration of displaced Jews to the land of Palestine as it was destined to be their NATIONAL HOME.

 I leave the reference to Hitler and the holocaust to whiny whingey neomarxists like yourself who invoke Goodwins law all the time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

jillian said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> ...



Israel is like an abused child that has gotten big enough to beat on someone else. 

I think I'm being reasonably fair.  I remember when I was a college conservative, and i had to listen to some liberal Jewish kid in the 1980's going on and on about Apartheid South Africa and how wrong that was.  

Then I hit him with, "And how is that different from what the Israelis are doing to the Palestinians?"   

Dead silence. 

Now at the time, my position was that we were in this World Wide struggle with evil Communism, and we had to throw in with certain people to win.  That's not my position now. 

You can't call yourself a "Democracy" when you regulate the indiginous people of the land to second-class citizenship.  

By the way, I don't have an easy solution.  I don't see Israel becoming South Africa, where everyone sat down with reconciliation councils  There is no Palestinian Mandela.  This will all end badly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> How about a response that shows yours was whiny as the Jews have more right to be there under International Law that the arab muslims do. The Jews have the DNA marker that places them squarely in the land they originated from. the muslims DNA shows they come from Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Iran, Saudi and many other Islamic nations within living memory.
> Also the LoN remit for the Mandate compelled Britain to allow the migration of displaced Jews to the land of Palestine as it was destined to be their NATIONAL HOME.
> ...



DNA Markers, really? 

The Zionists- most of them- are European.  The only thing they have in common with the Hebrews is a religion. 

And the only reason the world went along with this simply horrible idea in 1945 was because the world felt bad about what the Nazis did, as they should. 

But the Palestinians had nothing to do with that, and they didn't deserve to have their land stolen.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 Invoking Goodwins Law I see and bringing Hitler into the equation. 
 Now back to your points.............. The majority of the 8 million Palestinians have never lived in Israel or Palestine and are jumping on the gravy train. The evidence points to them being very recent arrivals in the last 50 years or so, others arrived in the previous 75 years from the surrounding areas on the promise of work on Jewish farms.

 If the Palestinians were truly a 3rd world people then their survival rate would be much lower than it is, and the population would be shrinking. This shows that either they are not a 3rd world people and have access to medical treatment better than that in the USA or that the population is increasing through illegal migration.

Yes a two state solution is the best option short term and long term, the stumbling block is the Palestinians demands that must be met before they will even talk about peace talks. Very soon the over population will result in epidemics and starvation as nature invokes her laws, and the population will nose dive as they die out. There is already an epidemic of birth defects because of a dwindling gene pool and inter breeding.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> Invoking Goodwins Law I see and bringing Hitler into the equation.
> Now back to your points.............. The majority of the 8 million Palestinians have never lived in Israel or Palestine and are jumping on the gravy train. The evidence points to them being very recent arrivals in the last 50 years or so, others arrived in the previous 75 years from the surrounding areas on the promise of work on Jewish farms.
> 
> ...



Man, guy, now you are just making shit up.   

Can't really discuss your fantasies about demographics, dude.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Love the way you Jew haters buy into the term "Palestinians" for Arab, but that's the way it is with you people

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjk34r7OSkM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjk34r7OSkM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 It is simple 3rd world peoples breed like flies because the survival rate is so poor, less than 10 in 1,000. The survival rate of the Palestinians is close to 386 in 1000.

 The recognised evidence shows that the vast majority of alleged Palestinians are in fact recent migrants with many coming from Syria.

The Smoking Gun: Arab Immigration into Palestine, 1922-1931 :: Middle East Quarterly


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

I knew Joe started this thread to trash Israel and Jews. 
He has posted some extremely nasty things about Jews and the Holocaust.

He's just another Jew hating Nazi shill.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






Most of the Ashkenazi Jews have a shared genetic marker that only exists in those people who were related to Abraham of Biblical fame. It is transmitted along the matrilineal line so any male genes entering the pool would swamp the haplotype and eradicate it within 2 generations.
 Not one of the arab tribes ever had that genetic marker, but some do have another that makes them prone to sickle cell anaemia, mainly the Egyptians. And the majority of Palestinians also have the same defective gene.

 So what was the cause of the LoN mandate command to set up the Jewish National home in Palestine and probably extending from the sea to the eastern border of what is now Jordan. This comes from the San Remo conference in 1920. A full 25 years before the end of WW2 and a full 16 years before the rise to power of the German National Socialist Workers Party. So once again you invoke Goodwins Law and bring Hitler and the Holocaust into the equation.


 By the way the Palestinians never existed as a nationality before 1960, before that they were mongrel arab muslim itinerant workers going where there was work. Just as the American's were doing the same during the great depression that affected the whole world.


----------



## Manchester (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



And with that those statistics pulled straight out of your ass you go on ignore. 

99% mortality rate in the third world in-fucking-deed!


----------



## natstew (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You are wrong again. The European DNA was planted mostly by rape. The 'Promised Land" DNA is much older and goes back to the Diaspora under the Romans and the later one under the muslims. The European DNA doesn't replace the original DNA.

My Stewart DNA comes from Scotland, but I also carry Sanhedrin Jew DNA from the Mid-east, (Promised Land). I am proud of my Jewish DNA and even though I'm not a Jew by religion and my Jewish DNA is almost insignificant, I fully support the 'Children Of Israel' in their natural right to posses their ancestral homeland. All the Jews were never eliminated from their 'Promised Land', there has been Israeli DNA there since the Exodus from Slavery in Egypt. The Romans, Arabs, Christians, and 'Palestinians' have been the occupiers.


----------



## natstew (Apr 2, 2014)

PBS aired a Documentary on the history of the Jews last night. Did any of you Jew haters watch it? No race of people on the face of the Earth has ever been persecuted as much, as widespread, and as harshly as the Jews. And why? Mostly because the politicians around them needed a 'scapegoat' to blame for their failures and roused the population against the Jews as the cause of their misery. It even happened to a lesser degree in America.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

natstew said:


> PBS aired a Documentary on the history of the Jews last night. Did any of you Jew haters watch it? No race of people on the face of the Earth has ever been persecuted as much, as widespread, and as harshly as the Jews. And why? Mostly because the politicians around them needed a 'scapegoat' to blame for their failures and roused the population against the Jews as the cause of their misery. It even happened to a lesser degree in America.



Another reason they were persecuted was because they were a minority.

The Jew haters here will of course say that the Jews are evil because they were kicked out of so many countries..


----------



## Manchester (Apr 2, 2014)

natstew said:


> PBS aired a Documentary on the history of the Jews last night. Did any of you Jew haters watch it? No race of people on the face of the Earth has ever been persecuted as much, as widespread, and as harshly as the Jews. And why? Mostly because the politicians around them needed a 'scapegoat' to blame for their failures and roused the population against the Jews as the cause of their misery. It even happened to a lesser degree in America.



Because Judeism is the only major religion without an imperative to recruit new members and so the followers of it keep themselves separate within a society.  Groups that do not integrate in to society inevitably get demonized in hard times.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

Manchester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Here you go the actual rates for the whole world

List of countries by infant mortality rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > PBS aired a Documentary on the history of the Jews last night. Did any of you Jew haters watch it? No race of people on the face of the Earth has ever been persecuted as much, as widespread, and as harshly as the Jews. And why? Mostly because the politicians around them needed a 'scapegoat' to blame for their failures and roused the population against the Jews as the cause of their misery. It even happened to a lesser degree in America.
> ...





 Not forgetting that many went into finance and precious stones and became experts in these fields. Because of this many people see them as money grabbers and misers. Then there are the ones that went into entertainment and became big names in their fields, able to laugh at themselves and the conceptions of those who don't understand them. 

 The Jewish people excel in every field they enter and this cause jealousy in the Jew haters because they don't have the same hard work ethos. So believe that the Jews bribe their way into high paying jobs, and into government officials pockets


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

Manchester said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > PBS aired a Documentary on the history of the Jews last night. Did any of you Jew haters watch it? No race of people on the face of the Earth has ever been persecuted as much, as widespread, and as harshly as the Jews. And why? Mostly because the politicians around them needed a 'scapegoat' to blame for their failures and roused the population against the Jews as the cause of their misery. It even happened to a lesser degree in America.
> ...






 You will find that the Jews do integrate into society, it is society that keeps them at arms reach. The muslims don't integrate and will stop their children from socialising with the indigenous children because they don't want any  taint on their religious brainwashing.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back, fellow. The difference between South Africa and Israel in the treatment of people is that South African Blacks are citizens of their country and the Palestinians are not citizens of Israel. Any treatment the Palestinians receive is merited by their actions, good or bad.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 2, 2014)

Hossfly, JoeB131, jillian,  _et al,_

Our friend "Hossfly" scores a bullseye.



Hossfly said:


> Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back, fellow. The difference between South Africa and Israel in the treatment of people is that South African Blacks are citizens of their country and the Palestinians are not citizens of Israel. Any treatment the Palestinians receive is merited by their actions, good or bad.


*(COMMENT)*

The totally domestic situation that South Africa presented is mutually exclusive of the Israeli-Palestinian set of issues.

The Arab-Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are not citizens of Israel (using Armistice Lines).  However, the South African Blacks were citizen of South Africa (domestic populations).

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 2, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Hossfly, JoeB131, jillian,  _et al,_
> 
> Our friend "Hossfly" scores a bullseye.
> 
> ...



You got the bull part right.


----------



## CMike (Apr 2, 2014)

Obama/Kerry are using Pollard as a hostage.


----------



## CMike (Apr 2, 2014)

The US spies on Israel

Israel condemns US spying revelations | World news | theguardian.com

Israel unmoved by reports that US, UK intelligence spied on Olmert, Barak in 2009 | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly, JoeB131, jillian,  _et al,_
> ...






 So you can produce a treaty signed by the Palestinians that gives Israel full governmental control of Palestine and makes all Palestinians now Israelis ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> *Most of the Ashkenazi Jews have a shared genetic marker that only exists in those people who were related to Abraham of Biblical fame.* It is transmitted along the matrilineal line so any male genes entering the pool would swamp the haplotype and eradicate it within 2 generations.
> Not one of the arab tribes ever had that genetic marker, but some do have another that makes them prone to sickle cell anaemia, mainly the Egyptians. And the majority of Palestinians also have the same defective gene.



Really? Did they dig up Abraham's corpse and check it?  (Psst. Psst. Abraham is a myth, and the Arabs trace their lineage to him as well through Ishmael.)  



Phoenall said:


> So what was the cause of the LoN mandate command to set up the Jewish National home in Palestine and probably extending from the sea to the eastern border of what is now Jordan. This comes from the San Remo conference in 1920. A full 25 years before the end of WW2 and a full 16 years before the rise to power of the German National Socialist Workers Party. So once again you invoke Goodwins Law and bring Hitler and the Holocaust into the equation.



But here was the thing. When the British, who were just looking for someone to help them colonize the area said, "Hey, open for business", here's what happened.  Most of Europe's Jews were all like, "No, thanks, we're good here."  It was only after the war you had them showing up by the boatload, with a lot of American and British help.  




Phoenall said:


> By the way the Palestinians never existed as a nationality before 1960, before that they were mongrel arab muslim itinerant workers going where there was work. Just as the American's were doing the same during the great depression that affected the whole world.



I'm not sure what you mean by a "nationality".  Who was living in the place prior to 1920? Arabs or Jews?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [q
> Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back, fellow. The difference between South Africa and Israel in the treatment of people is that South African Blacks are citizens of their country and the Palestinians are not citizens of Israel. Any treatment the Palestinians receive is merited by their actions, good or bad.



Actually, Israel and South Africa are EXACTLY the same.  A European people displacing the brown inhabitants of a region because God told them to.  

They are the last vestiges of colonialism, an idea whose time has gone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> Love the way you Jew haters buy into the term "Palestinians" for Arab, but that's the way it is with you people



NOt that I accept your "guilt by association" fallacy, but let's play along. 

If you just escaped people who wanted to turn you into lampshades and bars of soap, wouldn't the stupidest place to move be right amongst folks who also want to kill you, and then you give them a pretty good reason to justify their animosity.  

Isn't that like the oppossite of "smart"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> I knew Joe started this thread to trash Israel and Jews.
> He has posted some extremely nasty things about Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> He's just another Jew hating Nazi shill.



I've never said anything about the Holocaust other than to say it was a terrible thing. 

However, it doesn't excuse what the Zionists do to the Palestinians, any more than "Dad Beat Me" justifies a life of crime.


----------



## Sally (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...



I don;t think that Joe realizes that the Muslims were the biggest colonialists in the world.  Look at how they left the Saudi Peninsula and now they govern huge amounts of land.  Most of the people in Israel are of Middle East extraction so I don't think they would be considered lily white.  Meanwhile, does anyone think that Joe is concerned with those Muslim erxtremists who claim they want to have a new worldwide Caliphate.  No doubt Joe will be happy to become their dhimmi.

By the way, I just love the way these fakers want the readers to believe that they actually care about these Palestinians.  If it were the Hindus or Buddhists governing one tiny piece of real estate in the Middle East and not the Jews, these fakers would not be even blabbering about Israel and these Palestinians.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> I don;t think that Joe realizes that the Muslims were the biggest colonialists in the world.  Look at how they left the Saudi Peninsula and now they govern huge amounts of land.  Most of the people in Israel are of Middle East extraction so I don't think they would be considered lily white.  Meanwhile, does anyone think that Joe is concerned with those Muslim erxtremists who claim they want to have a new worldwide Caliphate.  No doubt Joe will be happy to become their dhimmi.
> 
> By the way, I just love the way these fakers want the readers to believe that they actually care about these Palestinians.  If it were the Hindus or Buddhists governing one tiny piece of real estate in the Middle East and not the Jews, these fakers would not be even blabbering about Israel and these Palestinians.



I think anyone who says "Caliphate" and "dhimmi" and says these things with a straight face isn't to be taken seriously.  Muslims are just inclined as Christians to argue amongst themselves over petty points of faith, like how many Imams can dance on the head of a pin.

We have a problem with the Muslims of the Middle East because we keep sticking our hands in the hornet's nest and wondering why we get stung.  That is of course, when we aren't raising tougher, meaner hornets we think are going to be our buddies, and they end up stinging us even harders (Saddam, Bin Laden, both proteges of the CIA, and look how well that turned out.)  

I don't care about the Palestinians any more than I am concerned about how anger over that issue causes larger worldwide problems.


----------



## Sally (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You think many of these Muslims don't want to take over here like they want to take over Europe?  I suggest you watch The Third Jihad which is narrated by a Muslim himself.  Meanwhile, it's a shame that you couldn't have laughed then at the Iranian poster who said that Islam is not just for the Iranians or the Arabs; it is for the entire world.  Open up your eyes and see what is happening in Europe.  Meanwhile, as one official for C.A.I.R. said -- Islam is not here in America to follow the Constitution but Sharia Law.


----------



## Sally (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I knew Joe started this thread to trash Israel and Jews.
> ...



Tell us, Joe, are you on any other forums where you are discussing what the Muslims are doing in the Muslim countries towarded Christians, Hindus and Buddhists as well as what they are doing to each other with regard to the different sects?  If not, why not?  If you were really concerned about people,  you certainly would be posting about this.


----------



## CMike (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I knew Joe started this thread to trash Israel and Jews.
> ...



Of course. They should just turn over all their guns, and let the arabs wipe them out.

That would be great.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> You think many of these Muslims don't want to take over here like they want to take over Europe?  I suggest you watch The Third Jihad which is narrated by a Muslim himself.  Meanwhile, it's a shame that you couldn't have laughed then at the Iranian poster who said that Islam is not just for the Iranians or the Arabs; it is for the entire world.  Open up your eyes and see what is happening in Europe.  Meanwhile, as one official for C.A.I.R. said -- Islam is not here in America to follow the Constitution but Sharia Law.



NO, i don't think that at all. 

First, Muslims are not a hive-mind.  I think you are confusing Muslims with Borg.  

second, if htey want to take over Europe, they aren't doing a very good job of it. They actually control less of Europe than they did 500 years ago.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

CMike said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



NO, they should go back to EUrope where they came from.  

Now, it would be nice if you had a pluralistic state where Arabs and Jews had equal rights and equal political power... but more likely, most of them will emigrate out, and the ones that stay , you know, the poor ones,  are going to be on the receiving end of whatever payback the Arabs come up with.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Go back to Europe? What a ridiculous thing to say, Joe. 
Does that mean that every American citizen living in the U.S who's parents and grand parents are from Asia should move back there..

Of course now you could find Israelis who came directly from Europe because Israel was only created in 1948. But in time, people in Israel can honestly say that their parents, grand parents and great grand parents were born in Israel.

No one in Israel is going anywhere. They are citizens of the state of Israel


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



'Whatever payback the Arabs come up with'

JoeB, don't take this is a bad way but, you are living in a world that is distant from what we call reality. Israelis aren't going to move to Europe and Arabs aren't going to payback the Jews lol.
My goodness, the shit that people come up with these days.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> 'Whatever payback the Arabs come up with'
> 
> ...



Don't take this the wrong way, but frankly, there's going to be a point where the Israelis are going to realize that moving to a place where your neighbors are willing to strap bombs onto their children to kill you isn't a place any sensible person would want to live. 

Actually, I suspect when the Zionists fall, America will end up taking most of them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> Go back to Europe? What a ridiculous thing to say, Joe.
> Does that mean that every American citizen living in the U.S who's parents and grand parents are from Asia should move back there..
> 
> ...



Israel won't exist in 40 years.  It's already an international pariah.  It will go the way of South Africa and Rhodesia.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I knew Joe started this thread to trash Israel and Jews.
> ...



That is what happens when the Arabs initiate Wars.  Should have accepted Israels right to exist before 1967.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



'When the Zionists fall' 
*yawn*.  Wake me up when that happens

Oh, and Arabs strap bombs on themselves in many other places in the ME . It has nothing to do with Israel and everything to do with Islam. 
Very idiotic statement


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

proudveteran06 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Okay, let's look at those wars. 

1948- Started when the Zionists attacked the British authorities, and the Arab League attacke them in turn. 

1956- Israel conspired with France and the UK to seize the Suez Canal. 

1967- Israel struck first. 

1973- this one the arabs started. 

1982- Oops, sorry, Israel invaded Lebanon. 

So maybe Israel should stop attacking her neighbors.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



We already know how you feel about Israel and the Jews from the disgusting comments you made.
For 66 years, we've been hearing that Israel will be destroyed by this way or that way. After a while, it gets kind of boring. 
But the thing is, Israel has existed beyond peoples beliefs. And in 40 years, haters like you will still be saying ' Israel will not exist in 40 years' .


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Really?  WHere are Bomb vests mentioned in the Koran?  Being the Koranic Scholar that you are, you can point this out to us.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...



So for all your prancing and preening you're just a dime-a-dozen baiter. Go figure.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> We already know how you feel about Israel and the Jews from the disgusting comments you made.
> For 66 years, we've been hearing that Israel will be destroyed by this way or that way. After a while, it gets kind of boring.
> But the thing is, Israel has existed beyond peoples beliefs. And in 40 years, haters like you will still be saying ' Israel will not exist in 40 years' .



Guy, please don't make this about "the Jews".  A lot of the Jewish Community is about as embarrassed by Israel's behavior as the rest of the world is.  

In fact, the Zionists new best friends are Fundimentalist Christians who want Israel around so Jesus can come back. 

Point is, Israel hasn't won a war without help since 1967, and it's kind of hard to justify to Americans why we need to keep sending our tax dollars over there when our schools and roads are crumbling.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Wow. Massive fail by you, again.

1948 5 Arab countries surrounded Israel and attacked

1956 Egyptian aggression started the war

1967 Israel made a pre emptive strike on Egypt after they massed troops by Israels borders while making threats of annihation. Egypt also closed the Straits if Tiran which Israel said beforehand hand would be a declaration of war. Israel tries diplomatic solutions and once they failed, Israel attacked first. Firing the first shot doesn't always mean starting the war. 


1973 you're right


1982 Do you even know why Israel invaded Lebanon?? My guess is no

2006 Hezbollah fired rockets at Israel and then killed 5 soldiers and captured 2 of their corpses.


In conclusion, every war was started by Arab aggression.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Huh? When did I say anything a out the Koran. 
I said that suicide bombing is  Muslim/Arab tactic. Jeez !


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Wow. Talk about veering off into a different topic


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Im not making this 'about Jews' . If we were strictly talking about Israel I would not have said that.
I'm refferring to the disgusting comments you've made in the past.

We get it Joe, you hate Israel and want her to be destroyed! People like you are a dime a dozen


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Wow. Massive fail by you, again.
> 
> 1948 5 Arab countries surrounded Israel and attacked



Because the Zionists illegally set up a Jewish State and took Arab land.  




> 1956 Egyptian aggression started the war



No, they took back what was RIGHTFULLY theirs.  The French and British were the interlopers.  Even Eisenhower told them to knock it off. 





> 1967 Israel made a pre emptive strike on Egypt after they massed troops by Israels borders while making threats of annihation. Israel tries diplomatic solutions and once they failed, Israel attacked first. Firing the first shot doesn't always mean starting the war.



Yeah, actually, it does. 






> 1982 Do you even know why Israel invaded Lebanon?? My guess is no



Because they were chasing the PLO.  



> 2006 Hezbollah fired rockets at Israel and then killed 5 soldiers and captured 2 of their corpses.



And that worked out so well for them. 



> In conclusion, every war was started by Arab aggression.



You mean defending Arab land against European Interlopers. 

So you won't mind if the CHinese come into your neighborhood tomorrow and take your house?  What if htey had a stone tablet inscribed by Bhudda?


----------



## Sally (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Regardless of a retired Naval Intelligence Officer who used to post and said that if Americans knew just how much the Israelis helped America that American citizens wouldn't begrudge Israel anyhing, most of the money allocated to Israel must be spent here in our defense industry, which gives jobs to American people.  While people are always talking about this like you are, Joe, you completely overlook the tons of money we give to other countries, money which ends up in the pockets of dictators and tyrants and their cronies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Please point out any comments I've made about "the Jews", guy. 

We'll wait.  

Don't worry, you won't find any.  

My issue is with Zionism (I like it better under it's original title, Aparthied) 

I would prefer the Zionists come to their senses and realize that's really not a part of the world they want to be in.  I have the exact same opinion about America.  We don't belong over there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Regardless of a retired Naval Intelligence Officer who used to post and said that if Americans knew just how much the Israelis helped America that American citizens wouldn't begrudge Israel anyhing, most of the money allocated to Israel must be spent here in our defense industry, which gives jobs to American people.  While people are always talking about this like you are, Joe, you completely overlook the tons of money we give to other countries, money which ends up in the pockets of dictators and tyrants and their cronies.



We can create more jobs building schools than building weapons.  that argument doesn't fly. 

And, no, Israel doesn't help america, it's really the cause of 90% of our problems in that part of the world.  

And when you have the disgusting sight of GOP hopefuls flying to Las Vegas to kiss Sheldon Adelson's ring, you realize what a corrosive effect this has on our politics.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

Also Joe, Israel has fought every war with her own troops and intelligence. Supplying money and weapons is only a small part of why Israel won all those wars. 
On the other hand the Arabs who fought against Israel in every way had PLENTY of support from other Arab states who didn't participate in the war directly. Funny how that is NEVER mentioned when haters like you constantly bring up that America supplied Israel with arms blah blah and money .


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> Also Joe, Israel has fought every war with her own troops and intelligence. Supplying money and weapons is only a small part of why Israel won all those wars.
> On the other hand the Arabs who fought against Israel in every way had PLENTY of support from other Arab states who didn't participate in the war directly. Funny how that is NEVER mentioned when haters like you constantly bring up that America supplied Israel with arms blah blah and money .



Guy, we subsidize Israel at a rate of 3 billion a year.  

And we spend another couple billion paying off her neighbors to play nice. 

That doesn't include the 100's of billions we spend playing Hall Monitor in the Middle East.

Of course, Israel doesn't fight its own wars.  They didn't take out Saddam, we did. They didn't take out Khadafy, we did.  ANd now they want us to take out Iran for them.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Israel did not illegally set up a state. They legally declared independence after cessation of the Mandate.
And those 5 Arab states attacked Israel not the other way around. How you can claim that Israel started a war with all of them is beyond me.

As for the other ones, you still didn't refute anything I said.

Every single war was because of Arab aggression.

Fail. Again


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Israel did not illegally set up a state. They legally declared independence after cessation of the Mandate.
> And those 5 Arab states attacked Israel not the other way around. How you can claim that Israel started a war with all of them is beyond me.
> ...



So how do you legally declare independence when the people who live there are against it? 

Hey, the whites in Rhodesia declared "independence" as well.  But most of the world saw what they did as a power grab.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Israel is a modern day "Crusader State". 

We all know how that turned out, eventually.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Or to put it in it's proper perspective.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Also Joe, Israel has fought every war with her own troops and intelligence. Supplying money and weapons is only a small part of why Israel won all those wars.
> ...



LOL. The Iraq and Libya war was was fought by America. Israel had nothing to do with it, just because it may have benefited them.
Stop blaming Israel for what the US did.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Israel is a modern day "Crusader State".
> 
> We all know how that turned out, eventually.



Blah blah blah blah. 

How can one person be full of so much shit.

BTW, thanks for proving my earlier statement that you only started this thread to trash Israel.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> LOL. The Iraq and Libya war was was fought by America. Israel had nothing to do with it, just because it may have benefited them.
> Stop blaming Israel for what the US did.



Yeah, so, right. SO when all these Zionists in Washington went ahead and insisted we needed to do that like Kristol and Krauthammer and a bunch of other guys who are not sure which country they are loyal to....

Of course, it was nice when AIPAC tried toget us into the middle of Syria's civil war, and finally, people said "ENOUGH!!!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a modern day "Crusader State".
> ...



Not at all. 

You guys are the ones who came here and said that any peace deal that involved swapping Pollard for Palestinians was unacceptable.  

I'm perfectly willing to make good on that deal.  

ON the larger question, though, not a fan of Israel, not happy with the outsized role it plays in our politics.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Incidently, why is Israel any different than the Crusader States?  

"God is on our side!" 

Um, yeah, right.


----------



## Sally (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



We give loads of money to Pakistan, and the Pakistani soldiers give information to the Taliban which in turn kill our soldiers.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



And what about all the other countries that fought in the war too? Did the Zionists convince them as well??
Forgot about them didn't you?? WHOOPS!

Your president ordered troops to go to Iraq. But like all Israel haters, you try to blame Israel for everything


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Too bad. Deal with it


----------



## Sally (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Incidently, why is Israel any different than the Crusader States?
> 
> "God is on our side!"
> 
> Um, yeah, right.



Most Israelis are secular, and all they are doing is trying to defend themselves against those who would like to destroy her.  Meanwhile, in the other Middle Eastern countries, you can see people killing the minorities in the name of their religion.

Say, maybe Joe is the one who will be able to convince Hamas and Fatah to change their charters about destroying Israel.  If he is successful, then he can go on to the heads of the Arab League and convince them to look at a map and see the enormous amount of land that they rules so one tiny piece of land shouldn't make that much of a difference to them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> And what about all the other countries that fought in the war too? Did the Zionists convince them as well??
> Forgot about them didn't you?? WHOOPS!
> ...



I'd love to be able to say that Bush isn't my President since he wasn't picked by the majority of the American people. 

But I voted for that idiot.  

And, no, going into Iraq was still a stupid idea.  Most of our allies told Bush it was a stupid idea, and he did it anyway.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Incidently, why is Israel any different than the Crusader States?
> ...



I have no desire to convice Hamas of anything. 

This is what you don't get.  The Zionists and PLO can murder each other to the last man.  

I really, honestly don't care and don't think it's worth one dollar of American treasure or one drop of American Blood.  

The sheer stupidity of fighting over a strip of desert because an Imaginary Sky Pixie said so is the height of stupid, and we shouldn't be involved.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You're the one who has to deal with it. 

Americans aren't playing the game anymore. 

AIPAC tried to get us to take out Assad for them, and Americans said, "No. Enough!" 

Good for us. About time.  

so, yeah, Bush and Walker can go to Las Vegas and kiss Sheldon's ring, and Christie the Hutt can whip himself over having dared to call the West Bank and Gaza "Occuppied Territories", but average AMericans aren't playing along. 

We've buried too many of our sons and daughters over their religious fantasies.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

Actually, last I checked, America is still giving Israel $3 Million in grants 

So YOU deal with it


----------



## Sally (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You probably are the type, Joe, that would have told Americans to stay out of World War II.  Meanwhile, I think if you were really worried about U.S. money, you would also be complaining about the money we allocate to many different countries, plus you would be complaining about all the money the U.S. gives the UN even though so many of the member states hate America.  That all you want to do is concentrate on one little area of the world tells an awful lot about you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> You probably are the type, Joe, that would have told Americans to stay out of World War II.  Meanwhile, I think if you were really worried about U.S. money, you would also be complaining about the money we allocate to many different countries, plus you would be complaining about all the money the U.S. gives the UN even though so many of the member states hate America.  That all you want to do is concentrate on one little area of the world tells an awful lot about you.



World War II, there was a compelling American interest. 

And, no, Israel is our top recipiant of foreign aid. In second place is Egypt, which is effectively being bribed to honor hte Camp David Accords, which most Egyptians despise with a passion. (So much for "will of the people".) 

That, of course, doesn't count the HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS of dollars we spend every year playing politics in the middle east.  

Americans are actually kind of stingy on foreign aid, and what we spend it on doesn't always go to good causes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman said:


> Actually, last I checked, America is still giving Israel $3 Million in grants
> 
> So YOU deal with it



Actually, it's 3 billion, but don't expect that to go on much longer if they start asking Granny to give up her social security check.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, last I checked, America is still giving Israel $3 Million in grants
> ...



$3B will fund Obamacare for 1 month.

Anyway, let Pollard rot in prison.  I can't believe the US was so desperate for a deal they'd throw this up for grabs.


----------



## Sally (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Funny how Joe is so obsessed with what is allocated to Israel (everyone who reads the same script from the hate sites brings up the three billion), but he has nothing to say about the billions given to other countries around the world and the money that is given to help the illegal aliens in this country and all the billions that they send home.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Sally, this guy has no argument except the muslim talking points and Turnspeak they all use. He's merely the latest turd blossom to flourish amongst the other Jew haters. Not even worth answering. He'll slink away soon.


----------



## toastman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, last I checked, America is still giving Israel $3 Million in grants
> ...



Yes billion, that is my mistake.

Ih, and we've also been hearing for decades that America will cut off Israel blah blah blah.

When it comes to anti Zionists like yourselves, it's always 'this WILL happen to Israel and THAT will happen to Israel and the Arabs WILL DO THIS to Israel@
It's always future tense. When are any of these things ACTUALLY going to happen?


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 2, 2014)

toastman, JoeB131,  _et al,_

Just as a point of clarification.



toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The more accurate figure is $30B over a decade, beginning 2007, ending 2017; or $3B per year on average.  Grant money is only one class of aid.

But the bigger picture can be seen in the Washington Report on Middle East Affairs, June 2003, pages 20-23 - Special Report - The Costs to American Taxpayers of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: $3 Trillion. 

The real US concern in settling the conflict involves a number of interests.  While the WP Article is dated, it is worth looking at because it gives you some idea of the long term cost associated with the dispute. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > *Most of the Ashkenazi Jews have a shared genetic marker that only exists in those people who were related to Abraham of Biblical fame.* It is transmitted along the matrilineal line so any male genes entering the pool would swamp the haplotype and eradicate it within 2 generations.
> ...






 They did not need to as many Jews that lived in the Holy Land could trace their lineage back over 3000 years. They showed the genetic marker that no other "indigenous" people in the area had. The same marker is present in the majority of Ashkenazi Jews and Ethiopian Jews as is present in the Sephardic Jews.

 Do explain why it is so many muslims say the exact opposite and point to the census of 1922 as showing an increase in the Jewish population in the M.E. Then another census a decade later showed another increase through migration of Jews and muslims. Seems that History and reality knows more than you. Also after WW2 the British stopped all Jewish migration to Palestine because the arab league told then to or face attack.

 Simple there was no nation of Palestine until 1988. it was just a blot on the map and took in parts of what is now Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Israel and Palestine. The inhabitants were muslims, Jewish and Christian people under the care of the ottoman empire and had no national identity. The muslims declared themselves to be Syrian and called the Jews Palestinians as an insult. It was not until the 1920's that parts of Palestine became nations and with it nationalities like Syrian and Jordanian.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...






 They are not a European people but a clearly Jewish people who can trace their lineage back to that land. The brown inhabitants are the invaders as the indigenous are light skinned. And they invaded because their moon god told them he was giving them all of the world as theirs.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...







 Only one problem with your fantasy, the ones turned into lampshades and soap were dead. The ones that migrated to Israel were from another place were they never faced being made into soap or lampshades.  It is like saying you migrated to the USA to get away from Catholic murder gangs who were intent on burning you at the stake.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I knew Joe started this thread to trash Israel and Jews.
> ...






 What have the Jews done to the Palestinians that is not covered by international law and the Geneva conventions. Using the term Zionist does not hide your ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED as many non Jews are Zionists in the true sense of the word.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Have you ever dealt with muslims on a large scale, if you had you would see that they are a "hive mind" and to be dealt with in the same manner. The various nationalities of muslims all have the cultural make up, from marrying first cousins until the gene pool becomes depleted to practising beheadings from an early age. They follow a dictate that compels them to be violent or face death as violently as possible. They don't kill cleanly when they have to, instead they kill in a frenzy of blood lust. What you don't see is that they have started at the other end of Europe and their numbers are increasing slowly. Once they get to 10% of the population then they will start the take over.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Why so the Nazi's like you can wipe them out. 

 They were invited by the LoN to migrate to their new National Home so they are there legally. Israel is pluralistic which is more than can said for any Palestinian state were non muslims are treated as slaves and less than animals. Just look at the Palestinian charter that calls for the death of all the worlds Jews. It seems that you are also thinking along the same lines and want the muslims to finish the Job started by Mohamed way back in 632 C.E.


 Maybe the Palestinians should go back to Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Jordan and Saudi were they belong as well...............


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 So what will you say when they move next door to you and the muslims are still strapping bombs on their children and killing yours to get at the Jews. Any decent person would be calling their government to clamp down hard on the use of children as suicide bombers and would impose sanctions on the Palestinians until they changed their ways. The problems lie with the muslim culture and not with the Israelis, they are the ones that exist just for the violence and brutality of their Islamic religion.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Only to ANTISEMITIC ISLAMONAZI JEW HATERS and  NAZIS like yourself. The majority of civilised people see Israel as the only free country in the centre of a hotbed of Islamic filth. If it does go that way then it will mean that islam has won and your country will be next.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





 You can always tell an ANTISEMITIC JEW HATING ISLAMONAZI they use the term Zionist as if it was a profanity. They cant bring themselves to say Jew because that means they have taken on some decency.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, I have noticed that, and they often can't bring themselves to type Israel and still call the land Palestine.


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> You can always tell an ANTISEMITIC JEW HATING ISLAMONAZI they use the term Zionist as if it was a profanity. They cant bring themselves to say Jew because that means they have taken on some decency.



i thought it was so they can say "what are you talking about? i'm not an anti-semite!"

of course, they're lying.


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



which is interesting, since they have no problem with all of the muslim countries in the region that were established by the UN after the war and there's never been a country that was "palestine" (other than occupied british territory, but whatchagonnado?)

but we know why that is.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 More ISLAMONAZI slanders, cant you bring yourself to say Jew

 1948 the arab league invaded Israel, nothing to do with the British

 1956 the Israelis attacked Egypt because of concerns over shipping through the suez canal

 1967 The Israelis pre-emptively struck at Egypt who was mobilising for war against Israel. It was it return to an act of war done by Egypt

 1973 the arabs started again

 1982 Israel responded to constant attacks from Palestinian forces illegally using Lebanon to attack Israel.


 So maybe you should stop reading ISLAMONAZI history and start reading true history.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





It all depends on what interpretation you put on the verses in the Koran, but they must be plausible to the muslims who engage in suicide bombings.

 This explains it all.

TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Suicide Bombing and Martyrdom

 Question: 
Are suicide bombings justified or condemned under Islam?

 Summary Answer: 
Suicide is against Islam.  Martyrdom is not.  

"Suicide bomber" is a derogatory term invented in the West to try and describe what in Islam is known as a Fedayeen or Shahid - a martyr.  The point of the bomber isn't suicide - it is to kill infidels in battle.  This is not just permitted by Muhammad, but encouraged with liberal promises of earthy rewards in heaven, including food and sex.


* So there you have it suicide bombers are seen as martyrs to the muslims*

 And here are the verses from the Koran and the interpretations from the hadiths

 The Qur'an:
 Qur'an (4:74) - "Let those fight in the way of Allah who sell the life of this world for the other. Whoso fighteth in the way of Allah, be he slain or be he victorious, on him We shall bestow a vast reward."

Qur'an (9:111) - "Allah hath purchased of the believers their persons and their goods; for theirs (in return) is the garden (of Paradise): they fight in His cause, and slay and are slain: a promise binding on Him in truth, through the Law, the Gospel, and the Qur'an: and who is more faithful to his covenant than Allah? then rejoice in the bargain which ye have concluded: that is the achievement supreme."

Qur'an (2:207) - "And there is the type of man who gives his life to earn the pleasure of Allah..."

Qur'an (61:10-12) "O ye who believe! Shall I lead you to a bargain that will save you from a grievous Penalty? That ye believe in Allah and His Messenger, and that ye strive (your utmost) in the Cause of Allah, with your property and your persons: That will be best for you, if ye but knew! He will forgive you your sins, and admit you to Gardens beneath which Rivers flow, and to beautiful mansions in Gardens of Eternity: that is indeed the Supreme Achievement."  This verse was given at the battle Uhud and uses the Arabic word, Jihad.

 The dark-eyed virgins are mentioned in several places as well, including verses 44:54 and 52:20.  For those who swing the other way, there are "perpetual youth" verse 6:17, otherwise known as "boys" verses 52:24 and 76:19.

Qur'an (17:33) "And do not kill the soul which Allah has forbidden, except by right" An important verse that is used by Shahid to not only justify their own deaths, but that of other bystanders who might be believers as well.  The end justifies the means, with the goal being the defeat of the kafir and the establishment of Islamic rule.





 From the Hadith:



 Bukhari (52:54) - The words of Muhammad: "I would love to be martyred in Al1ah's Cause and then get resurrected and then get martyred, and then get resurrected again and then get martyred and then get resurrected again and then get martyred."  This is why modern-day Jihadists often say that they love death. 



 Muslim (20:4678) - During the battle of Uhud, Muhammad was desperate to push men into battle.  He promised paradise for those who would martyr themselves, prompting a young man who was eating dates to throw them away and rush to his death.



 Muslim (20:4655) - A man asks Muhammad "which of men is the best?"  Muhammad replies that it is the man who is always ready for battle and flies into it "seeking death at places where it can be expected."   (Tellingly perhaps, the next most saintly man in Islam is the hermit who lives in isolation "sparing men from his mischief.")



 Muslim (20:4681) - "Surely, the gates of Paradise are under the shadows of the swords."  After hearing Muhammad say that martyrdom leads to paradise, a young man pulls his sword and breaks the sheath (indicating that he has no intention of returning) then flings himself into battle until he is killed.



 Muslim (20.4635) - "Nobody who enters Paradise will (ever like to) return to this world even if he were offered everything on the surface of the earth (as an inducement) except the martyr who will desire to return to this world and be killed ten times for the sake of the great honour that has been bestowed upon him."


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



people who aren't antisemitic should understand that if you are attacked by rockets sent into your country by terrorists, you get to respond.... and protect yourself.... even if you're a jew.

i don't see any obligation for a jew to die for terrorist scum or to satisfy anti-semites who like jews only when they're dead.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 3, 2014)

It is about time the Jewish nation now is like the Jewish nation of old.  They stood up for what was right and did not give in to political correctness, helping their enemies, letting their enemies run up debts (millions of dollars in unpaid electric bill owed by the Palestinian Authority to Israel), and Israeli taxpayers are funding Gazans and Palestinian Authority citizens' hospital treatment in Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 You are so overwhelmed with your hatred of the Jews that you don't even know what Zionists and Zionism mean.   Did you know that before he was snubbed by the Jewish tribe in medina that Mohamed was a staunch Zionist..............


Israel had no help in 1948, 1967 or 1973 . As for sending tax dollars to Israel what about the repayments on those loans, because that is what they are, and the strings attached. The Israelis have to spend the money on American goods that keep American workers employed and paying taxes. Unless you want to see another 1930's depression with 90% unemployment I would advise you to do some research into what you know nothing about. 
 As for the state of your roads and schools ask your president why he is paying so much to unemployable migrants and treating obscure 3rd world diseases out of tax payers money. Why he is charging working people twice for health care while giving the dregs of society all the benefits. That is were your trouble stems from the muslim you elected as president.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Not according to the LoN charter, the mandate and the UN. The land had never been arab since 1012 C.E. , and was not arab the day Israel declared independence. IT WAS BRITISH UNDER THE MANDATE   so you fail on this

 Did Egypt pay for the canal to be built, or were they being typically muslim and stealing what others had made.

 It was a declaration of war which resulted in a return of fire, just like the USA did to Japan .

 Was not arab land as they had never owned it for nearly 1,000 years. The arabs just tried to steal all of the land because of their Islamic culture


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Bush-41 was willing to discuss the same issue as part of the Oslo accords.  then Cap Weinberger pitched a fit when it was suggested.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> Not according to the LoN charter, the mandate and the UN. The land had never been arab since 1012 C.E. , and was not arab the day Israel declared independence. IT WAS BRITISH UNDER THE MANDATE   so you fail on this
> 
> Did Egypt pay for the canal to be built, or were they being typically muslim and stealing what others had made.
> ...



No, the Arabs tried to take the land because the British promised them if they rose up against the Ottomans in WWI, they could have independence. 

then the British, who have a talent for messing everything up, decided, 'Hey, wouldn't it be nice if we could resettle all of Europe's Jews there, because we certainly don't want them!" 

Except not a whole lot of Europe's Jewry were too keen on the idea until Hitler tried to kill them all off.  

The British had no business doing any of this. And we are still paying for their screwups today.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 Then how about you define exactly what you mean by Zionists and Zionism first so we can see just which hymn sheet you are singing from. You see it is an ISLAMONAZI trick to use these terms instead of Jew or Israel so they can skirt racism and civil rights laws. I believe that this is also the case with you and it all boils down to your unnatural fear of anything that gives the Jews a place of their own that they can defend against attack.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



They are happening now.  Most of Europe has had enough of Israel's nonsense, as has most of Latin America. It's only the United States where AIPAC still has our politicians spines in a lockbox. 

And as I said, AIPAC said, "You got to go get Assad for us!" and America said, "Wait a minute..."  

Progress.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> Then how about you define exactly what you mean by Zionists and Zionism first so we can see just which hymn sheet you are singing from. You see it is an ISLAMONAZI trick to use these terms instead of Jew or Israel so they can skirt racism and civil rights laws. I believe that this is also the case with you and it all boils down to your unnatural fear of anything that gives the Jews a place of their own that they can defend against attack.



NO, guy, I use Zionism for exactly what it is. 

A lie. 

The Lie of Zionism is "A land without a people for a people without a land." 

But there were people on that land. The Zionists dispossessed them of their land. 

Now, here's the thing. I have no use for any religion. Judiasm, Christianity, Islam. Religion has never done anything good in the whole of human history, not once, not even by accident. 

So what offends me about Zionism is "My Sky Pixie gave me your land, and the whole world has to accept that no matter how horrible the consequences."


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 But you cant generate the income to pay for the jobs or materials, unless you pay more in taxes. So either way you will see mass unemployment.

 Check with your M.D. and see just how much comes from Israel and how much less it costs than the next cheapest. All part of the deal with Israel.
 Then check with your local armed forces base on who is the cause of  all your problems around the world and you will be told "the ayrabs sir"


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [ Have you ever dealt with muslims on a large scale, if you had you would see that they are a "hive mind" and to be dealt with in the same manner. The various nationalities of muslims all have the cultural make up, from marrying first cousins until the gene pool becomes depleted to practising beheadings from an early age. They follow a dictate that compels them to be violent or face death as violently as possible. They don't kill cleanly when they have to, instead they kill in a frenzy of blood lust. What you don't see is that they have started at the other end of Europe and their numbers are increasing slowly. Once they get to 10% of the population then they will start the take over.



Ah, yes, the fastest way to dehumanize someone. 

THe whole, "They don't value life the way we do!" 

Frankly, the way Europeans rationalized centuries of colonialism, slavery and genocide.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> But you cant generate the income to pay for the jobs or materials, unless you pay more in taxes. So either way you will see mass unemployment.



No, guy, you really won't.  We had our greatest economic growth when we went full out Keynesian between 1940 and 1980.



Phoenall said:


> [
> Check with your M.D. and see just how much comes from Israel and how much less it costs than the next cheapest. All part of the deal with Israel.
> Then check with your local armed forces base on who is the cause of  all your problems around the world and you will be told "the ayrabs sir"



I was in the armed forces, unlike most of you.  We only have a problem with the "Arabs" because we keep messing with them.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Also Joe, Israel has fought every war with her own troops and intelligence. Supplying money and weapons is only a small part of why Israel won all those wars.
> ...






 And get back 6 million in return

 Nothing to do with Israel, they did not demand it

 Then you should never have went in should you

 Israel was told to stay out of both wars, and they did. The wars had nothing to do with Israel but all to do with  oil $.
 Israel has never asked the US to take out iran, in fact they have taken out iran themselves many times and iran has gone running to the USA for help.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Why so the Nazi's like you can wipe them out.
> 
> ...



So you are buying that Zionist myth that Palestine had no one living in it before 1918? REally?  

So if the UN passed a resolution saying that the states that were handed over after Mexican American War were rightfully Mexico's "National HOme", you'd be totally cool with those illegal aliens moving into your backyard?  

Somehow, I don't think so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> [
> 
> which is interesting, since they have no problem with all of the muslim countries in the region that were established by the UN after the war and there's never been a country that was "palestine" (other than occupied british territory, but whatchagonnado?)
> 
> but we know why that is.



There wasn't a country called "Israel" since about 600 BCE.  

Incidently, I think what the LoN did in the Arab world was pretty horrible. Iraq is a polite fiction that is coming apart today after decades of oppression. 

NOw, here's the thing. The plan the UN called for had Jerusalem as an open city and the land equally divided between Arabs and Jews.  

NOt that anyone was going to have any of that!  My Sky Pixie demands it! 

If any other country pulled what Israel does, liberals like yourself would be screaming to the rafters.  

Much like that kid I knew in College who was all enraged about South Africa and not bothered in the least by what Israel does.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> [
> 
> people who aren't antisemitic should understand that if you are attacked by rockets sent into your country by terrorists, you get to respond.... and protect yourself.... even if you're a jew.
> 
> i don't see any obligation for a jew to die for terrorist scum or to satisfy anti-semites who like jews only when they're dead.



Ahhhh, Terrorists.  The "T" word.  

Okay, replace the word "jew' with "White", "Israel" with "South Africa" and "Arab" with "Black", and see if your logic still works. 

Thanks.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






Because that was the law in those days, and the people that lived there did not have the right oppose the declaration. They were not indigenous to the area having came their to work on Jewish owned farms. 
 The only reason the muslims were against Jewish independence was because they wanted it all for themselves, and wanted to keep the Jews and Christians as their slaves


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Israel is a modern day "Crusader State".
> 
> We all know how that turned out, eventually.





 Yes with the Jews a proud people who will never again be walked all over.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...







 And of course you have evidence of all these allegations that would stand up before the Grand Jury and have all these people charged with treason ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> Because that was the law in those days, and the people that lived there did not have the right oppose the declaration. They were not indigenous to the area having came their to work on Jewish owned farms.
> The only reason the muslims were against Jewish independence was because they wanted it all for themselves, and wanted to keep the Jews and Christians as their slaves



I realize that you live by the myth that Palestine was a desert that the Zionists made bloom, but the reality, ZIonism was a European Colonial Land grab. 

Just like Rhodesia.  

Here's a simple enough solution. One person, one vote.  And if Likud and Labor have to deal with Hamas and Fatah across the table when discussing which way the country goes, that's democracy.  

Otherwise, Israel is no more a "democracy" than the Jim Crow South was. You can't keep people in with fences and then call yourself a Democracy with a straight face.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Incidently, why is Israel any different than the Crusader States?
> 
> "God is on our side!"
> 
> Um, yeah, right.





 Isn't that also the cry of the muslims, must be a very poor god they have all the defeats they have suffered in the last 15 years


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a modern day "Crusader State".
> ...



Uh, huh. 

Maybe you need to check your own Zionist propaganda. 

Bye, the beloved country - why almost 40 percent of Israelis are thinking of emigrating Israel News | Haaretz

Shirlees gut analysis is interesting against the backdrop of a survey conducted for Haaretz by the market-research firm Meida Shivuki C.I., under the management of Noam Raz and Merav Shapira. The survey found that 37 percent of Israelis are considering a move to a different country at some time in the future.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Incidently, why is Israel any different than the Crusader States?
> ...



Israel hasn't won a war without the US bailing them out since 1967.  Their God must succk, too.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Will you be saying that when the muslims are killing and raping in the good ole USofA  on the commands of their Imaginary Sky Pixie. I wonder if you will cry out to the god you don't believe in as the Palestinian arab hacks at your throat with a rusty knife.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> Will you be saying that when the muslims are killing and raping in the good ole USofA  on the commands of their Imaginary Sky Pixie. I wonder if you will cry out to the god you don't believe in as the Palestinian arab hacks at your throat with a rusty knife.



GUy, the only reason why we have a problem with the "Muslims" is because the Zionists keep pissing them off.  

Without the constant rub of Zionists on their most sacred land, they are a bunch of nomadic tribes arguing over water holes and how many Imams there were. 

Sooo, not my problem.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 You forgot the blood money given to Saudi, or were you hoping that would not be mentioned. Don't they get more than Israel at the end of the day with their USAF fighters and the training needed to fly them. Then there is Jordan that wanted the same deal as Egypt before signing a peace deal. And lastly Pakistan that laughs at the USA while taking $billions in aid and spending it on killing American soldiers.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, last I checked, America is still giving Israel $3 Million in grants
> ...





 Why not she has already lost it to illegal immigrants flooding into America. The Obama government has lost all the welfare money the people paid in and need to raise taxes again so they can cover all the bills.  How many $ trillions is America in debt now because of a neomarxist muslims inept leadership............


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...






 The 12th of never, about 1 second after the sun goes cold and hell freezes over.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Top 10 U.S. Foreign Aid Recipients - ABC News

Saudi Arabia isn't even on the top ten list.  

Israel is on top, with Egypt and jordan in 5 and 6. 

but I'm all for cutting off Pakistan, too.


----------



## Manchester (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Whilst I'm generally in favour of cutting aid to any country that has it's own nuclear weapons program as if they can make nukes they can feed their poor in the case of pakistan I think that the US aid buys a lot of friends inside the pakistani government and without them pakistan would be the sort of enemy that could cause a LOT of shit.  Pakistan could easily be a serious threat to world peace and buying influence with them makes perfect diplomatic sense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

to Manchester.  The Pakistanis have been playing us for chumps for a decade.  what we need to do is make nice with India and fuck them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The French Jews making Aliyah to Israel is up 313% for month of Jan - Feb.  There's more.  I'll be back.  Here is the first link - to prove you are wrong, Joe.  The Jews in Venezuala have moved to Israel.  American Jewish businessmen and inventors left for Israel last year, the influx of geniuses, technology, scientists,  billionaires is making Israel one of the top destinations in the world to move to.  The future of Israel is bright.  Europe and America?  Not so much! ! 

http://www.haaretz.com/jewish-world/jewish-world-news/.premium-1.582849


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

As I've said before.  

6 milion Zionists vs. 1 billion Muslims.  

No, this will not end well.


----------



## Manchester (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> to Manchester.  The Pakistanis have been playing us for chumps for a decade.  what we need to do is make nice with India and fuck them.



A nice idea in a black and white world in which everybody gets what they deserve but do you honestly think that deliberatly making an enemy of the country with the 6th biggest population in the world and nuclear weapons which is currently in the process of becoming moreradical in it's Islam is a good plan?

It sounds to me like pretty much the most bonehead move that could be made.  Far better to buy some influence and keep the lure of capitalism strong in their society as a counter to a Taliban revolution far larger than the one that ruined Afghanistan.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2014)

I received an email yesterday from a Jewish friend who sent me a European news article to let me know the last Jews are now leaving from Norway ( approx 800 ) and will be moving to Israel.  The Jews in Sweden are now moving to Israel.  The Jews in Paris are moving to Israel as well...  the Jews in Ethiopia are moving to Israel, Jews all over the world are moving TO Israel, Joe.  In unprecedented numbers never seen before.   Move TO Israel.  Not AWAY from Israel.    Glad I could help you out there!  - Jeri

NOTE***  God has always liked the odds stacked against His people so He could show up Big. Gideon had 300 men to the Amalakites tens of thousands.  Gideon & his men prevailed.  So will Israel.  Do not worry your pretty little head about it. With God numbers do not matter Joe.   He sits on his throne and laughs at numbers!  He created numbers!  For that matter he created atoms so believe me when I tell you - HE'S GOT THIS ONE!!!

 As Israel has a far smaller population than the Muslims surrounding their borders the world will surely understand when they push the button.  Samson option, Joe.  It's a great deterrent.  Which is why these Nuclear Disarm meetings are gaining momentum.  It will do them no good however.  Israel will defend herself and anyone who doesn't like that can take it up with the One who isn't intimidated by small numbers.   Because He is G-d.   



As anti-Semitic attacks rise, thousands attend aliyah fair in Paris | The Times of Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 Which they got in Syria and Jordan, while the French gave them Iraq

 That had already been decided in 1920 at the San Remo Conference, and Britain being anti semitic Jew haters were against this.

 Strange how many Jews from Europe and beyond went to Palestine in the 1920's and 1930's. So many in fact that the arab muslims demanded they be stopped.

 The British did nothing but what they were supposed to do under the LoN mandate. In fact they reneged on the original plan and gave the land of Jordan to a minor Saudi prince. Then after WW2 they once again did the dirty on the Jews and took away all the fertile land that had been promised to them for their help in WW1 and WW2.

 Try reading the real history books and not the ISLAMONAZI versions of history


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> As I've said before.
> 
> 6 milion Zionists vs. 1 billion Muslims.
> 
> No, this will not end well.



It's a piece of cake, Joe.  You don't know my G-d.  He can handle this one with both eyes shut!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 Complete and utter BULLSHIT, Europe is making new laws to protect Israel from racist sanctions. Next we will be clamping down hard on the muslims already here so they move back to were they came from. They are parasites and have show time aqnd time again how they will use violent means to take over a country.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> jonathan pollard got a sentence far disproportionate to anyone else convicted of similar acts. time for him to go home.



Technically Jonathan Pollard is home.  After all he is a so called American


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 So you invoke the ISLAMONAZI definition of Zionism and not the real one.

 The land was British and before that Turkish ottoman. 

 The people on that land that owned it were mainly Jews and Christians, with very few muslims owning anything but the tent they carried and the shirt on their back. So they had no land to be dispossessed from, but they put in with the arab league and invaded Israel so they could bet the first chance of any spoils. But they were utterly beaten by an inferior force armed with shotguns, mattocks and axes. So they were deported from the land of Israel along with the other invaders.

 Now for a lesson in terminology :-

 ZIONISM

 Its general definition means the national movement for the return of the Jewish people to their homeland and the resumption of Jewish sovereignty in the Land of Israel.  

Since the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948, Zionism has come to include the movement for the development of the State of Israel and the protection of the Jewish nation in Israel through support for the Israel Defence Forces.

From inception, Zionism advocated tangible as well as spiritual aims. Jews of all persuasions - left, right, religious and secular - formed the Zionist movement and worked together toward its goals.


 No mention of any Sky Pixie is there, just the Jews own aspirations of a homeland of their own on land that is culturally in their blood. At no time does it mention a people without a land on a land without people. That is an ISLAMONAZI construct akin to the BLOOD LIBELS and THE PROTOCOLS.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [ Have you ever dealt with muslims on a large scale, if you had you would see that they are a "hive mind" and to be dealt with in the same manner. The various nationalities of muslims all have the cultural make up, from marrying first cousins until the gene pool becomes depleted to practising beheadings from an early age. They follow a dictate that compels them to be violent or face death as violently as possible. They don't kill cleanly when they have to, instead they kill in a frenzy of blood lust. What you don't see is that they have started at the other end of Europe and their numbers are increasing slowly. Once they get to 10% of the population then they will start the take over.
> ...






 How can you dehumanise something that is not human to begin with ?     Their favourite sayings are Allahu Akbar as they are cutting of a persons head    and    Inshallah  when their children are being burnt to death in a school fire.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 When labour was cheap and prices were low. Now Labour is expensive and laws stop short cuts and force prices up.

 So the arabs mass murdered 3,000 innocent Americans because you kept messing with them. Or how about the Pan Am flight that was the target of an arab terrorist bomb that blew up over Newcastle and came to earth in Lockerbie. Not a pretty sight seeing the babies hanging from the branches of trees. That is how they work and the only thing they know is violence.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 It had people living there alright Jews on their farms, Christians in their holy places and wandering arab workers. The land had less than 690,000 inhabitants .

 94,000           Jews
 70,000           Christians
 525,000         muslims

 But by your reckoning the Jews and Christians should not have a say in their own free determination and should for ever be seen as slaves and beasts of burden.

 They were not illegal aliens at all as the arab leaders had agreed the migration of Jews to Palestine, on the understanding that they be given the lands of Syria and Jordan.

 Those illegal aliens would not be moving into my backyard, the muslims already here would mass murder them.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Then do explain how it is that Israel is a democracy with many arab muslims and Christians living there in relative harmony. The partition plan gave the majority of the land to the muslims and the Jews got what was left . It was the arabs that refused the deal not the Jews, it was the arabs that decide on genocide as the solution not the Jews and it was the arabs that lost in the end not the Jews. Under the terms of the Geneva conventions Israel had the legal right to expel all those arabs that took up arms against them. So they did so and 5,000 arabs were forced to leave their homes and move to gaza or the west bank.


 So what has Israel pulled that your country hasn't itself in your name ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Another variation of Goodwins law, and it must have been the subject matter in the mosque last Friday as all the muslims are using South Africa as a comparison to Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Friday prayers and sermon must have been comparing Israel to South Africa and Rhodesia because the sympathy is slipping away from the Palestinians because of the refusal to talk peace.

 Israel already has one person one vote, the Palestinians not being Israeli don't get to vote. Just as the Israeli's don't get to vote in the P.A. affairs, so don't try that old ISLAMONAZI trick as it wont work. The Palestinians have had plenty of chances to accept peace and mutually agreed borders and have turned them down.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...







 Evidence of this is what from an unbiased source ?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 3, 2014)

Desperado said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jonathan pollard got a sentence far disproportionate to anyone else convicted of similar acts. time for him to go home.
> ...



He's not a so called American.  He is an American.  And he needs to stay in an American jail for a very long time, like the rest of his miserable life.  It is irrelevant what others got.  In any case no one ever turned over as much classified information as Pollard.  The damage was limitless.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 3, 2014)

Desperado said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jonathan pollard got a sentence far disproportionate to anyone else convicted of similar acts. time for him to go home.
> ...



His home is with his wife and his people in Israel.

Israel will welcome him with open arms as a hero and will appreciate his sacrifice.

His home is in Israel.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



A traitor is a traitor, he is lucky he got a life sentence when he should have been shot instead.
The man should rot in jail.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 3, 2014)

Desperado said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Yea, I really have nothing for someone who sold out his country for money and inflicted tremendous damage, breaking his sworn oaths and all.  All the rest is rationalization.  Unfortunately Jews are good at that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > As I've said before.
> ...



So where was your God when the Nazis were killing his people? 

"Meh, the Godless Red Army's Got this one!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Then do explain how it is that Israel is a democracy with many arab muslims and Christians living there in relative harmony. The partition plan gave the majority of the land to the muslims and the Jews got what was left . It was the arabs that refused the deal not the Jews, it was the arabs that decide on genocide as the solution not the Jews and it was the arabs that lost in the end not the Jews. Under the terms of the Geneva conventions Israel had the legal right to expel all those arabs that took up arms against them. So they did so and 5,000 arabs were forced to leave their homes and move to gaza or the west bank.
> 
> ...



Bombing and terrorism are "harmony"?  REally? 

Isreal isn't a Democracy.  It's an apartheid state.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How many Jews are there today?
How many Nazis are there today (excluding you)?

I rest my case.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Then you will have no problem in producing the evidence to back this up. Start with the proof that Israel is apartheid within its declared borders. What happens outside is not Israel so is not covered by your ISLAMONAZI LIES, but is covered by the Geneva Conventions


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 4, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...






 We have a lot of NAZI's that hide behind the mask of neo Marxism and socialism, but they always let themselves be seen by using the terms Zionist and Zionism. Then they put their own slant on the definition of Zionism to make it sound less racist. When push comes to shove this POS ISLAMONAZI will call out for God, any God, to save him from death.


----------



## pbel (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> >
> > The person cautioned that a Pollard release  which would be a dramatic turnaround from previous refusals  was far from certain and that discussions with Israel on the matter were continuing. The person spoke only on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the negotiations on the record.
> >
> ...



Jonathan Pollard is a prime example of why Dante in his Inferno characterized  treachery against one's Benefactor the ultimate crime...A crime Dante thought was the worst in humanity because your treachery was against one who gave you sustenance and faith. A crime of that nature is unforgivable. 



For that crime Dante put them next to Satan. let him rot in the hell he created against us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

pbel said:


> [
> 
> Jonathan Pollard is a prime example of why Dante in his Inferno characterized  treachery against one's Benefactor the ultimate crime...A crime Dante thought was the worst in humanity because your treachery was against one who gave you sustenance and faith. A crime of that nature is unforgivable.
> 
> For that crime Dante put them next to Satan. let him rot in the hell he created against us.



Dante was a bitter jerk. 

Again, not a fan of Zionism, but here's the thing.  

The US promised to share intelligence with Israel on what Saddam was up to. 

We didn't. 

Pollard gave Israel that data. 

Saddam was the one who broke bad on us, not the Israelis.  Heck, I'll even give the Zionists credit, they stayed their hand when Saddam started SCUDing them.  

(Of course,t hat was because they knew we'd do their dirty work.) 

So can't get terribly upset that Pollard gave the Zionists data when there's so much else the Zionists do that's so wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You guys are trying to have it both ways on the whole 1967 borders.  "OH, what we are doing is okay, because we give the Arabs SOME rights within the 1967 borders." 

Right. And you lock the ones in the Occuppied Territories behind fences and walls, but still insist on illegal settlements in those territories.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well if the Arabs weren't such a danger then they wouldn't need to be kept at arms' length.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Most of those Nazis just moved on with their lives when the War was over.  Ironically, while we are still letting Germany lock up a guy like John Demnanyuk (sp), Germany's own citizens have been pardoned for their actions during the war if they weren't the ones tried at Nuremburg.  

So good thing God cared about his "Chosen People" so much he did.... well, nothing. Because he doesn't exist.  

Not to worry. when the Arabs pull _Holocaust II, Electric Bugaloo_, on Israel, religionists will come up with lame excuses why God didn't stop that, either.


----------



## toastman (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Arabs already tried to pull Hocaust 2 , several times. They failed miserably each time. 
It's onvious by now that is what you want to happen, but it won't.

Sorry Nazi boy


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Get yer facts straight, jerk. The US begged Israel not to retaliate against Saddam in order to keep the Arab part of the coalition from deserting the cause. An Israeli response to the SCUDS would have turned the Mid-east into a major war and the Arab coalition would have turned on us. Stop fabricating lies.


----------



## Snouter (Apr 4, 2014)

AS usual the Nazionists are calling people who discuss Nazionism names.  The volcano deity Yahweh failed the tribes of Israel 721 BC and Israelites were assimilated into Syria.  The remaining tribe of Judah lost an effort to revolt against Rome 2,000 years ago.  Rome should really take back Palestine from the nomadic tribes that occupied it from time to time.  Obviously modern zionist regime is not biblical, as if that meant anything, and simply a racist, corporate headquarters of the Lobby.


----------



## Sally (Apr 4, 2014)

Snouter said:


> AS usual the Nazionists are calling people who discuss Nazionism names.  The volcano deity Yahweh failed the tribes of Israel 721 BC and Israelites were assimilated into Syria.  The remaining tribe of Judah lost an effort to revolt against Rome 2,000 years ago.  Rome should really take back Palestine from the nomadic tribes that occupied it from time to time.  Obviously modern zionist regime is not biblical, as if that meant anything, and simply a racist, corporate headquarters of the Lobby.



So, Nose, do you report to your Bund each week that you were very active demonizing the Jews?  Meanwhile, Nose, could you tell us what forums you are on reporting on what is happeniong to innocent people in the other Middle Eastern countries, or are you just interested in one tiny piece of land there only because the Jews are involved?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> The Arabs already tried to pull Hocaust 2 , several times. They failed miserably each time.
> It's onvious by now that is what you want to happen, but it won't.
> ...



What I'd like to happen is for these folks to have an attack of good sense and realize that if your neighbors want to kill you, that's probably not the best place to live.  

That's what I'd like to see. 

When people think they have magic sky fairies on their side, of course, they are rarely attacked by good sense. 

Point is, the Zionists haven't won a war since 1967 without American help.  

And Americans are starting to ask, "Why?" when they see peace activists getting run over by bulldozers, why we are on the wrong side of someone else's fight.


----------



## Sally (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Hmm, I wonder if Americans knew that the organization that this "peace activist" belonged to was hiding an armed terrorist in their office, a terrorist who eventually went to Mike's Place in Tel Aviv and set himself off, killing several people and injuring many more, one of whom was an American documentary maker from New York.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Oooh, I can play that game. 

Can we hold the Republican Party responsible for the actions of Ted Bundy, since he was frequently in their offices? 

Or the Democrats for JOhn Wayne Gacy.  

Of course, If I lived in a place where a guy was willing to strap bombs on himself to "set him self off" as you say, I'd seriously question why I'd want to live there.


----------



## Sally (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Give it a rest, Joe.  The International Solidarity Movement is not a peace activist group even if they say they are.  So, Joe, if you are such a great humanitarian, why are you only concentrating on Israel and the territories when innocent people are being blown up all over the Middle East.  Are these people nothing to you even though the bodies are piling up?  As far as living someplace where people set themselves off, don't you have any feelings for the innocent Pakistani Muslims who are being blown apart in the marketplaces, at funerals, on pilgrimages, etc. by other Muslims who set themselves off?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 4, 2014)

Neighbors have been trying to kill jews since the dawn of time.  If they are going to make a stand it might as well be in their historic and religious homeland.
Those trying to kill jews are the ignorant and corrupt of soul.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Give it a rest, Joe.  The International Solidarity Movement is not a peace activist group even if they say they are.  So, Joe, if you are such a great humanitarian, why are you only concentrating on Israel and the territories when innocent people are being blown up all over the Middle East.  Are these people nothing to you even though the bodies are piling up?  As far as living someplace where people set themselves off, don't you have any feelings for the innocent Pakistani Muslims who are being blown apart in the marketplaces, at funerals, on pilgrimages, etc. by other Muslims who set themselves off?



Depends. Is blowing people up the official policy of hte Government of Pakistan? 

Or are these just terrorists they are unable to control? 

Here's a novel idea. How about defending Israel's actions in and of themselves.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Neighbors have been trying to kill jews since the dawn of time.  If they are going to make a stand it might as well be in their historic and religious homeland.
> Those trying to kill jews are the ignorant and corrupt of soul.



Or people who don't want them on their land. 

Hey, if Space Aliens landed in the US and pushed Americans off their land because "Great Ooog" promised them this land, what do you think Most Americans would do?  

Probably about the same thing the Palestinians are.


----------



## Sally (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbors have been trying to kill jews since the dawn of time.  If they are going to make a stand it might as well be in their historic and religious homeland.
> ...



Oh good, this means that all the Christians left in the Middle East can push the Muslims off their lands since they were there first before the Muslims left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded their countries.  Maybe this means that all the Hindus can push the Muslims out of Pakistan since that land was carved out of India.


----------



## Sally (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The government of Pakistan doesn't do anything.  In fact, people are locked up and left to rot for allegedly committing blasphemy.  I have a better idea.  Since there are posters who don't think you actually care about the Palestinians, how about you defending all those innocent people who are being harassed, murdered, and their houses of worship destroyed in the rest of the Middle East.  Then the readers will think you actually care about people where there are no Jews involved.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbors have been trying to kill jews since the dawn of time.  If they are going to make a stand it might as well be in their historic and religious homeland.
> ...



They were invited by the Ottoman.  They were invited by the arabs.  They were given the right by the LoN and the UN to become a nation in their homeland again.

Palestinians were not a people or a state.  The mandate gave them the title when they left requiring only two years of living and working in the mandate.
Arabs came as conquers.  Ottoman came as conquers.  Jews have always had a presence in their homeland, by any name the land was given.

Jews/Israelis has been recorded by the Egyptians, Assyrians, Babylonians, Persians, Greeks, Phoenicians, Romans Byzantines and even the Arabs as living there.  From the Torah, the Bible and even the Quran, it has been the land of the tribes of Israel, blessed by god and promised as their homeland.  

Muslims are spread across the world with more than 30 nations they control.  Jews have the land of their patriarchates, the land of their torah, the land of their judges and kings where they can be themselves, where they truly belong.


----------



## CMike (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Their actions don't need defending.

They are protecting themselves with great restraint against people seeking their destruction whom exhibit no restraint and morals.

They even hide under the skirts of their women and behind their children.

They are evil cowards.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Oh good, this means that all the Christians left in the Middle East can push the Muslims off their lands since they were there first before the Muslims left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded their countries.  Maybe this means that all the Hindus can push the Muslims out of Pakistan since that land was carved out of India.



Perhaps. Demographics is tidal.  India is an emerging power.  

That said, the Zionists invaded their land. They are pushing back. I don't see a day when they aren't pushing back. 

I do see a day when young Israelis figure out that Europe or America might be nicer places to live because no one straps a bomb onto his kid to try to kill you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

CMike said:


> [
> 
> Their actions don't need defending.
> 
> ...



again, their lives would not be in danger had they not stolen the holy land of the Muslims to start with.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> [
> 
> They were invited by the Ottoman.  They were invited by the arabs.  They were given the right by the LoN and the UN to become a nation in their homeland again.
> 
> ...



The Arabs and Ottomans did not invite them to set up their own country in defiance of their religion. 

We can thank the British for that bit of stupidity. 

Here's the thing. the various Islamic rulers were tolerant of the Jews... but there's a difference between "tolerant" and "subserviant"... And that's what they object to. 

SO the $64.00 question.  Why is this OUR problem?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> The government of Pakistan doesn't do anything.  In fact, people are locked up and left to rot for allegedly committing blasphemy.  I have a better idea.  Since there are posters who don't think you actually care about the Palestinians, how about you defending all those innocent people who are being harassed, murdered, and their houses of worship destroyed in the rest of the Middle East.  Then the readers will think you actually care about people where there are no Jews involved.



You work under a misconception that I care about anyone who is not an American.  

If Christians are being victimized by muslims after centuries of peaceful co-existance, then we have to really question why.  

Probably because when we bomb and sanction and invade, that's pretty much the only dog they can kick.


----------



## Sally (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Joe, Joe,  perhaps you should talk to some Middle Eastern Christians or Christians or Hindus from Southeast Asia living here in the U.S. and ask them if the Muslims have been living so peacefully with them all along.  Perhaps you could also ask some Buddhists why the Muslims are always killing one of them in southern Thailand.  Maybe you can find some Christians from Nigeria who can tell you about the millions of them who were murdered by Muslims in the 1970's. I don't think that any intelligent person feels that it is the the fault of the U.S. that 2 million plus Christians were murdered in the Sudan.

If you can't care about innocent people being persecuted in many places of the world, perhaps then you should just stick to subjects that basically are about what is happening here in America.  I am sure you can find plenty to talk about.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


In many other categories of criminal offense the severity of punishment is based on seriousness of the crime.  My understanding of the Pollard case is his espionage activities inflicted more damage on the security of U.S. intelligence than any other example of spying in our history.  Jonathan Pollard Release Would Be 'Insane' - Business Insider

If Obama decides to release Pollard he also should pardon Edward Snowden for his whistleblowing activities the ultimate effect of which has provided the American People with information about their government's activities which they have a right to know.  Whereas Pollard's spying caused monumental damage to this Nation's defensive security apparatus, Snowden's revelations have done nothing more damaging than to expose wrongful official conduct which the American People have a right to know about.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> Joe, Joe,  perhaps you should talk to some Middle Eastern Christians or Christians or Hindus from Southeast Asia living here in the U.S. and ask them if the Muslims have been living so peacefully with them all along.  Perhaps you could also ask some Buddhists why the Muslims are always killing one of them in southern Thailand.  Maybe you can find some Christians from Nigeria who can tell you about the millions of them who were murdered by Muslims in the 1970's. I don't think that any intelligent person feels that it is the the fault of the U.S. that 2 million plus Christians were murdered in the Sudan.
> 
> If you can't care about innocent people being persecuted in many places of the world, perhaps then you should just stick to subjects that basically are about what is happening here in America.  I am sure you can find plenty to talk about.



When the Zionists stop picking our pockets for billions a year and stop interferring in our politics, THEN I'll stop caring about them.  

But your long screed about how "muslims are meanies" is getting a bit tired.  Somehow, I don't think you rushed out on 9/11 to sign up for the armed forces. 

The Nigerian Civil War had to do with secession, not religion.  So kind of a fail there. Incidently, the US DID attempt to prop up the Biafran government, throwing in with SOuth Africa and Rhodesia, while our good buds the British threw in with the Nigerian government. 

But, no, it was totally about Religion. Somehow. 

Don't worry, I'm sure you'll get an e-mail from a Nigerian Prince who will tell you about a bunch of money he is trying to get out of the country.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



I'd have no problem pardoning Snowden and Bradley/Chelsea Manning while he is at it.  These guys didn't release stuff the governmetn doesn't want our enemies to know about,they released stuff our government doesn't want US to know about.  

Frankly, I'm not really buying the whole "Pollard did damage to the US" argument. 

He gave intelligence about Arab states- particularly Iraq - to the Israelis, who are an "ally".  (True, with friends like the Zionists, we could do without enemies!)  Intelligence we had promised to share.  But because the Reagan Adminstration thought Saddam was a guy we could work with, they didn't hand over that info as promised.  

The main problem with our MIddle East policy is that we are caught between our insatiable need for oil, and the vice-grip Zionist groups like AIPAC have on our politicians.  So it's kind of understandable that our policies get confused.  

Just not seeing what Pollard did as all that bad, given how messed up our policies over there are to start with.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The Zionists are not picking our pockets.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You're right. I'd call it more of a "smash and grab".


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Of course you would, while claiming that the trillions stolen by islam is a tithe so they don't attack the USA


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2014)

Actually, it's the U.S who decides to give Israel grants, Joe.

Typical Israel haters blaming Israel for receiving the grants


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 5, 2014)

It is unfortunate but Israel has created a situation with Pollard that even though he is in poor health to release him would be seen as a reward to Israel.  I knew he has refused his parole hearing as he does not want his release to be tied to the release of terrorists in Israel.
I doubt he will be released.  If Israel had not tried so hard or so publicly, he would have been out by now.
If Israel had not sold the information for the migration of jews from Russia it might have been different.  Israel did what at the time it though it had to for the jews, but politically it make Pollard's release problematic.  If he was released for health reasons, I doubt he would be allowed to go to Israel.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 5, 2014)

toastman said:


> Actually, it's the U.S who decides to give Israel grants, Joe.


Yes.  The U.S. Congress "decides" to give Israel money after being bribed and pressured by AIPAC and JINSA.  Don't you think it a bit peculiar that a foreign government is allowed to lobby the U.S. Congress?  



> Typical Israel haters blaming Israel for receiving the grants


According to some of you Jews, most of whom are more loyal to Israel than to the homeland that makes you safe, anyone who doesn't love Israel is a "hater," and anyone who doesn't worship Jews is an anti-Semite.


----------



## Sally (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Funny how these anti-Israel guys have such an obsession with money with regard to Israel, but they never mention all the money given to other countries.  I wish they could go to the different plants in the U.S. where the money allocated to Israel is being used.  How about Grants Pass, Oregon?  They can ask the workers if they enjoy receiving a paycheck for the equipment which is sent to Israel, like guidance and control systems.  Does all the other money we give out in foreign aid provide jobs for American workers or does it land up in the pockets of the head guys?

Meanwhile, the Nigerian Muslims seemed to have it in for the Christian Nigerians, and they would call them the Jews of Nigeria because the Christians did better financially than they did.  And now we have the extremists Muslims in Nigeria, the Boko Haram, busy slitting the throats of Christians and blowing up churches.

By the way, Joe, everyone probably has received many E-mails from Nigerians saying they have money put aside for us.  Speaking of Nigerians, one was picked up in my part of the country recently for "sham marriages" so that illegal Nigerians could stay in this country.  I imagine this goes on with many of the immigrant groups.  Everyone wants to stay in America, and I don't blame them.

And, Joe, as far as signing up for armed forces after 9/11, I did not.  However, my husband  has over 20 years in the military.  Will that do for you?  Maybe I'll think of Joe when my husband and I go shopping at the Post Exchange plus the Commissary which are two of the perks for retired military.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Joe,

First I'd like to clarify that Israel is not a U.S. ally in the accepted sense of the word.  Israel is a U.S. _protectorate._  As such it's conduct toward the U.S. has been nothing short of reprehensible.

As for the effect of Pollard's betrayal, here is what Caspar Weinberger had to say about that:  

(Excerpt)

_At the time, Defense Secretary Caspar Weinberger called on the court to give Pollard the harshest punishment possible.

"It is difficult for me, even in the so-called "year of the spy," to conceive of a greater harm to national security than that caused by the defendant in view of the breadth, the critical importance to the U.S., and the high sensitivity of the information he sold to Israel," Weinberger wrote in a statement for the court. "That information was intentionally reserved by the United States for its own use, because to disclose it, to anyone or any nation, would cause the greatest harm to our national security."
_

Jonathan Pollard: Israel's prolific American spy

(Close)

The simple reality of this situation is Israel conducted a sophisticated espionage against the U.S., its only friend in the world.  They got caught and now they are asking us to pardon the thief they sent to rob us.  And let us not forget that Pollard was handsomely paid for his treachery!

My question is when will America open its eyes where Israel is concerned?


----------



## Sally (Apr 5, 2014)

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



I am not saying that Pollard should be released, nor am I pulling up sites which claim that Weinberger wanted to make an example of Pollard.  However, I am not sure why when Pollard is brought up, that the one who did worse, Addison Ames, is not also mentioned.  After all, at first Pollard was first blamed for what Ames did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



TRillions?  Not so good at the math, are you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

MikeK said:


> [
> Joe,
> 
> First I'd like to clarify that Israel is not a U.S. ally in the accepted sense of the word.  Israel is a U.S. _protectorate._  As such it's conduct toward the U.S. has been nothing short of reprehensible.
> ...



A couple of points.  

1) agree with you completely, the Israelis have been playing us for chumps for years.  

2) That said, Robert Kim only got 7 years for doing the exact same thing Pollard did. - spying for an ally that is highly dependent on us.

3) A lot I respect about Cap Weinberger, including he had the good sense to realize selling missiles to Iran was a horrible idea, but most of his attitude is butthurt that Pollard happened on his watch at the same time the Walker Spy family got caught.  

4) If we are going to ask the Zionists to make concessions in the name of peace, we should be willing to make a few of our own.


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2014)

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Sorry Mike, but you don't decide weather Israel is Americas Ally or not, no matter how much you hate Israel.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> 
> Funny how these anti-Israel guys have such an obsession with money with regard to Israel, but they never mention all the money given to other countries.  I wish they could go to the different plants in the U.S. where the money allocated to Israel is being used.  How about Grants Pass, Oregon?  They can ask the workers if they enjoy receiving a paycheck for the equipment which is sent to Israel, like guidance and control systems.  Does all the other money we give out in foreign aid provide jobs for American workers or does it land up in the pockets of the head guys?



Given 90% of our problems in the Middle East are because of Israel, and we are bankrupting ourselves in wars over there, I don't think a few jobs paying for weapons they ought to be paying for themselves really balances the scales.  We could spend the money we waste on the military on schools, roads and infrastructure and be in a much better position.  





> And, Joe, as far as signing up for armed forces after 9/11, I did not.  However, my husband  has over 20 years in the military.  Will that do for you?  Maybe I'll think of Joe when my husband and I go shopping at the Post Exchange plus the Commissary which are two of the perks for retired military.



I was in for 11 years, but couldn't get out fast enough after the Gulf War, because I saw how the Oil Companies and Zionists manipulated our policy.


----------



## Sally (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oh, Joe, more money is spent on other things right here in the U.S. that many citizens think are useless.  Just by you anti-Semites constantly bringing up Israel and the help it gets from the U.S. tells the readers all they want to know.  For years, people like you have been bringing this up.  No doubt it is a one of the favorite subjects on the NeoNazi/Islamfascist hate sites.  Meanwhile, you remind me of the Army group that was found up in Ft. Lewis Washington.  They didn't like the Jews either.  Don't the readers just love the way how peoiple like Joe bring up that Israel is bankrupting the U.S. and they are the problem for all that is going on in the Middle East.  How many times have the readers heard the same song and dance.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Oh, Joe, more money is spent on other things right here in the U.S. that many citizens think are useless.  Just by you anti-Semites constantly bringing up Israel and the help it gets from the U.S. tells the readers all they want to know.  For years, people like you have been bringing this up.  No doubt it is a one of the favorite subjects on the NeoNazi/Islamfascist hate sites.  Meanwhile, you remind me of the Army group that was found up in Ft. Lewis Washington.  They didn't like the Jews either.  Don't the readers just love the way how peoiple like Joe bring up that Israel is bankrupting the U.S. and they are the problem for all that is going on in the Middle East.  How many times have the readers heard the same song and dance.



Yawn, i really love the use of the word "anti-Semite". 

Ummm. The Arabs are also a Semitic people. 

I just questions why we need to be involved in the middle of their fights or paying for them to play, "My Magic Sky Man Loves me the Very Best".  

THe Muslim world hates Israel for pretty good reasons. They stole their land and killed their people. 

And we've made ourselves accessories to their crimes.


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Actually, Israel is not stolen land. If you knew anything about Israels declaration of independence, you wouldn't be spewing the same crap over and over.

Muslims mostly hate Israel because Israel is not a Muslim Arab state. 
Imagine the entire Israel - Palestinian scenario from 1948 was the same, but instead of Israel being a Jewish country, it was another Muslim Arab country: do you think the Muslims would hate Israel the Muslim state?? No.

And what do any of your last like 50 posts have to do with Jonathan Pollard??
Just as I said a few days ago, you just started this thread to trash Israel, like you've do e so many times. Like the time you said that you hope Israel vanishes from the history books. 
Stop spewing your propaganda you brainwashed Terrorist shill


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Actually, Israel is not stolen land. If you knew anything about Israels declaration of independence, you wouldn't be spewing the same crap over and over.



Legal mechanisms by great powers is does not negate the fact 



toastman said:


> [
> Muslims mostly hate Israel because Israel is not a Muslim Arab state.
> Imagine the entire Israel - Palestinian scenario from 1948 was the same, but instead of Israel being a Jewish country, it was another Muslim Arab country: do you think the Muslims would hate Israel the Muslim state?? No.



Well, no, because it would be owned by the people native to the land, and not some interlopers from Europe. Here was the problem. The Arabs revolted against the Turks because the British promised them independence.  And then they turned around and tried to colonize the place. 

my point is, you can't scream "anti-Semitism" when everyone involved is a Semite.  



toastman said:


> [
> And what do any of your last like 50 posts have to do with Jonathan Pollard??
> Just as I said a few days ago, you just started this thread to trash Israel, like you've do e so many times. Like the time you said that you hope Israel vanishes from the history books.
> Stop spewing your propaganda you brainwashed Terrorist shill



Actually, I'm talking about Israel beause the usual suspects are showing up with their "Israel Good, Muslims bad" horseshyte.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I agree with Joe about the use of the  word "anti-Semite". I prefer "Jew-hating sonofabitch". Rolls off the tongue more easily.


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Negate what fact?? Israel was legally created by cessation of the mandate. 
And Guess what, the Jews were ALSO promised something more than they got, before the Brits negged on their promise. As for the European Jews, their immigration was not only encouraged, but facilitated as well, so if course they went over there. It was much better than staying in Europe where Anti Semitism was on the rise.
However; none of this matters in the real world. Israel is not going to move, and the Jews aren't going to Europe. 
You and the Palestinians need to deal with these very simple facts.
And even though Arabs are Semites, the official meaning of anti Semitism is hatred of JEWS. So stop trying to be a smartass


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



But equally inaccurate. 

Incidently, I have nothing against Jewish people. Have had Jewish friends most of my adult life, dated a Jewish gal once, and have many interesting political conversations with Jewish folks who are generally more liberal than I am. (although, honestly, I only have become really liberal in the last six years or so.)  

My problem with Israel is that it is an apartheid state based on religious segregation.  

But I'm actually also fair.  I've defended them against charges that the attack on the USS Liberty was a conspiracy. (Sorry, it really was just an accident, and the US Navy bears at least part of the blame.)  I think Pollard has gotten a bad rap because other guys did the same thing and got off with less. 

However, on the larger point, Israel is based on a lie.  It was not "A Land without a People for a People Without a Land".   That land was stolen from the rightful owners,and it will always be a bone of contention.


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2014)

Again, the land was not stolen. It did not 'belong' to the Palestinians. Thats just a myth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

toastman said:


> Again, the land was not stolen. It did not 'belong' to the Palestinians. Thats just a myth.



Who did it belong to?  The Ottomans? The British?


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131,  _et al,_

Yawn is right!  But Maybe not for the same reasons as you think.



Sally said:


> Oh, Joe, more money is spent on other things right here in the U.S. that many citizens think are useless.  Just by you anti-Semites constantly bringing up Israel and the help it gets from the U.S. tells the readers all they want to know.  For years, people like you have been bringing this up.  No doubt it is a one of the favorite subjects on the NeoNazi/Islamfascist hate sites.  Meanwhile, you remind me of the Army group that was found up in Ft. Lewis Washington.  They didn't like the Jews either.  Don't the readers just love the way how peoiple like Joe bring up that Israel is bankrupting the U.S. and they are the problem for all that is going on in the Middle East.  How many times have the readers heard the same song and dance.





JoeB131 said:


> Yawn, i really love the use of the word "anti-Semite".
> 
> Ummm. The Arabs are also a Semitic people.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, they are.  It makes you stop to think about the legitimacy of all this racial and ethnic banter --- does it not.



JoeB131 said:


> I just questions why we need to be involved in the middle of their fights or paying for them to play, "My Magic Sky Man Loves me the Very Best".


*(COMMENT)* 

I don't understand the reference to "_My Magic Sky Man Loves me the Very Best_."  I saw that once before in you Posting #62 in the  Current Events Thread:  France nukes deal with Iran.  I didn't understand it then (either).

This issue was about the Allied Powers making a conscience decision _(inborn sense of right and wrong)_ to preserve the Jewish culture and the Jewish people.  It was about how the Allied Powers adopted a measure, in favor of the establishment of a national home for the Jewish people, in an effort to protect them from further harm and discrimination.  I can understand why you might not think this was a worthy cause, but at the time of the San Remo Convention, the representatives of the waring powers on the Allied side, thought otherwise.



JoeB131 said:


> THe Muslim world hates Israel for pretty good reasons. They stole their land and killed their people.


*(COMMENT)*

We will have to agree to disagree.

There was no stolen land in the broad brush stroke you paint.  And the killing was a consequence of hostile actions on both sides (neither side had clean hands).  The adverse outcome we today was a failure to realizing that the surest means of working out the consummation of their national aspirations (both Arab and Jewish), through the "Arab and Jewish duly accredited agents shall be established and maintained in their respective territories."  [Article I - FAISAL-WEIZMANN AGREEMENT (3 January 1919)]



			
				Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR):  The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem: 1917-1988 SECTION III. THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS MANDATES said:
			
		

> *The allocation of Arab territories*
> 
> Article 22 laid down no rules for the selection of the Mandatory Powers or for the distribution of mandates between them. Turkey and Germany were simply made to renounce their claims to sovereignty over the territories whose distribution was to be decided by the Allied Powers. Germany's divestiture of titles was codified in the Treaty of Versailles (article 119). In the case of Turkey, such renunciation was provided for in the Treaty of Sevres of 1920 (article 132) but, since that treaty never came into force, the renunciation of Turkish claims over non-Turkish territories was formalized in the Treaty of Lausanne. The treaties of Versailles and of Lausanne contained explicit provisions empowering the Allied Powers to apportion the "freed" territories as their mandates.
> 
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> And we've made ourselves accessories to their crimes.


*(COMMENT)*

No, you just have over exaggerated your sympathies to the Arab-Palestinian Cause.  It is easy enough to do.  In the last three centuries, there has been no people that have better promoted themselves as the virtual and perpetual victim better than the Arab-Palestinian.

The Israeli-Palestinian dispute is heavily twisted around post 1920 concepts, put into practice well after the Allied Powers made their decisions on the preservation effort.  Arab-Palestinians have been trying to use post-San Remo concepts for nearly a hundred years to substantiate that the very bodies of civilization that wrote the concepts _(of determination, rights of the indigenous population, civil liberties and religious freedoms, anti-Apartheid laws, principle of peaceful negotiations and settlements, the Geneva Convention, and all the treaties)_ are violators of those very concepts.  The Arab-Palestinian, that openly supports Jihadist action and Armed Fedayeen Struggle through the use of any and all means, wants to justify their actions by saying the Israelis stole this and did that.

Yes I can see why you might have questions.  But you have already made up your mind as to the evidence, and that it is in favor of the people that committed the Massacre at the Olympic Games, that pirated the MS Achille Lauro - killing and dumping the wheel chair bound body of an American into the sea, that hijacked TWA flight  847, killing a US Navy diver Robert Stethem and threw his body on the tarmac, that shot Gail Rubin, niece of Senator Abraham Ribicoff, on an Israeli beach, or bombed a Bus in Jerusalem killing Alan Beer, of Cleveland and injuring Sarri Singer, 27, daughter of New Jersey State Senator Robert Singer.  I can see why you would stand up and support the al-Qassam Brigade --- named after the father of the Palestinian Black Hand.  

Any attempt I may make to persuade you to fight against the forces that organize, instigate, facilitate, participate in, finance, encourage or tolerate these types terrorist activities intended to be committed against the US or the State of Israel that followed the recommendation of the General Assembly, would be futile.  But please, don't act as if the Arab Palestinian is blameless.  That is simply even more naive than any other position you could possibly take.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> _*US Might free Jonathan Pollard*_




They better not release this traitorous piece of shit!

I haven't read this thread, but *he did it for the money*.  Not for Israeli patriotism.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rocco, I'm going to give you a little credit because you've elevated the discussion above "Why do you hate Jewish People".  

The "Magic Sky Man" reference is that anyone looks at this slaughterhouse of a world and thinks that there is a God who cares and has a sense of right and wrong.  It the Israelis and Arabs were all atheists, we wouldn't have an issue here. 

second, whining about individual acts of terror - oh, yeah, and let's make sure we talk about Americans killed- but you all don't want to talk about Rachel Corey who was run over by a Zionist bulldozer that was levelling the house of a Palestinian pharmacist.   I don't think either side is "innocent". 

They have both shown a willingness to slaughter people.  

I question why we keep getting in the middle of this fight. 

Because we feel bad about what happened in WWII.  Yeah, I guess we should, and if they gave them a slice of Germany, I'd have no issue with that.  

My problem has always been with how we have a political structure in this country that puts Israel's interests above Americas.  Where a creep like Sheldon Adelson can demand GOP candidates come to Vegas and kiss his ring, and BUsh, Christie and Scott Walker all comply.


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2014)

'Zionist Bulldozer'.  

Man, you Israel haters crack me up.

Oh, and Rachel Corrie stood in front of the 'Zionist Bulldozer' like a dumbass. 
You morons always twist it and act as if the bulldozer chased her down the street as she was running from her life.


----------



## Sally (Apr 5, 2014)

toastman said:


> 'Zionist Bulldozer'.
> 
> Man, you Israel haters crack me up.
> 
> ...



He is amusing, isn't he?  You will notice that whenever someone with his mind set brings up Rachel Corrie, they never mention that an armed terrorist was hiding in the office of the organization to which she belonged, the ISM -- a terrorist who later blew himself up at Mike's Place in Tel Aviv, killing and wounding innocent people.  Maybe Joe should play chickie in front of a bulldozer to see what happens.


----------



## Sally (Apr 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



That sounds pretty good, much better than anti-Semite.  However, if you will notice that many like Joe bring up that Arabs are Semites too.  No one denies that; however, the word, anti-Semitism was coined by a German and specifically refers to Jews.  As for Joe saying that the Muslim world hates the Jews because of Israel, perhaps he doesn't know what their religious writings say about the Jews and Christians.  Perhaps Joe can tell us why the Muslim world is busy killing Christians nowadays when these Christians have nothing to do with Israel.  Have you noticed, though, that Joe is not on any other forums condemning all the murders the Muslims are committing.  Maybe he gives them a pass in this because the Jews are not involved.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 I am very good at the math, all you need to do is look at the amounts spent by the USA in aid to all of the Islamic nations. It all ends up in one of two places the leaders pockets or the terrorist groups weapons accounts.


 Here you go ISLAMONAZO PROPAGANDIST the facts on the ground

It's All Your Money: Foreign Aid to Muslim/Arab nations | Fox News

U.S. Foreign Aid By Country

 Now add them all up and you see $9,550,000,000 going to islam every year and just $3,075,000 to Judaism.     That is 9 trillion to the top 7 Islamic nation and 3 million to the Jewish nations.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

toastman said:


> 'Zionist Bulldozer'.
> 
> Man, you Israel haters crack me up.
> 
> ...



YOu mean she was making a peaceful protest against the illegal and immoral demolition of the home of member of that community. 

So in your mind, it's cool that they flatten people's houses and run over anyone who gets in the way, eh?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Okay, again, guy, not so good at the math.  

$9,550,000,000   - that's 9.5 BILLION not TRILLION.  

Also, the Zionists, who are still the biggest recipiants, get 3 BILLION, not three MILLION. 

Snapshot: Top 10 Recipients of US Foreign Aid in FY2012 and FY2013 Request | Diplopundit

Also, when you look at that list of the bad old Muslims, the top recipiants are either countries we are fighting the war on terror in, or Israel's neighbors who are being paid bribes to play nice.   Neither of which we would be spending if Israel didn't keep dragging us into her problems.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > 'Zionist Bulldozer'.
> ...



Okay, she wasn't anywhere near that office when the Bulldozer ran her over... so I guess I'm not seeing what this guy did being her fault. 

Hey, speaking of which, if I lived in a place where people strapped bombs to themselves to try to kill me when I was out getting a slice, I'd want to live somewhere else.  

Hey, I betcha if they all moved to Florida, no one would strap bombs to themselves trying to kill them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> That sounds pretty good, much better than anti-Semite.  However, if you will notice that many like Joe bring up that Arabs are Semites too.  No one denies that; however, the word, anti-Semitism was coined by a German and specifically refers to Jews.  As for Joe saying that the Muslim world hates the Jews because of Israel, perhaps he doesn't know what their religious writings say about the Jews and Christians.  Perhaps Joe can tell us why the Muslim world is busy killing Christians nowadays when these Christians have nothing to do with Israel.  Have you noticed, though, that Joe is not on any other forums condemning all the murders the Muslims are committing.  Maybe he gives them a pass in this because the Jews are not involved.



Hey, you want to talk about "Holy Writings" and what htey say to do to "unbelivers", how about these.. 

_Thus saith the LORD of hosts ... go and smite Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have, and spare them not; but slay both man and woman, infant and suckling, ox and sheep, camel and ass_

_If thy brother, the son of thy mother, or thy son, or thy daughter, or the wife of thy bosom, or thy friend, which is as thine own soul, entice thee secretly, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which thou hast not known, thou, nor thy fathers; Namely, of the gods of the people which are round about you, nigh unto thee, or far off from thee, from the one end of the earth even unto the other end of the earth; Thou shalt not consent unto him, nor hearken unto him; neither shall thine eye pity him, neither shalt thou spare, neither shalt thou conceal him: But thou shalt surely kill him; thine hand shall be first upon him to put him to death, and afterwards the hand of all the people. And thou shalt stone him with stones, that he die. _

_Happy shall he be, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the stones._

Oh, Shit, wait, those are from THE BIBLE.  I'm sorry.  

Hey, I'm starting to think maybe the Scientologists might be right.  Earth is the Universe's insane asylum.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > 'Zionist Bulldozer'.
> ...







 Have you bothered to read the Geneva conventions yet, and seen what it says about demolition of enemy military installations. And have you ever been in the driving seat of one of those bulldozers and seen how little visibility you have. maybe if she wasn't so mentally ill she would have realised that 15 tons of earthmoving Machinery can not stop dead on a dime.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Colour it any way you want the muslims get a lot more from the USA than the Jews do, and you are only concerned about the Jews getting money. The aid given to Saudi is hard to find as it does not show in any government tally sheets as it is given by the president directly.

 Now start shouting about that 9.5 billion going to islam so they can kill American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Guy, besides the fact you aren't man enough to admit you fucked up on the math thing, 

the reason we bribe select islamic governments is so that they play nice with Israel or help us hunt down "terrorists".  

Neither of which we should be involved in.  

My policy would be. Cut off Israel and everyone else, declare to all sides that we have no part in these conflicts, but there will be SEVERE consquences for anyone who kills an American.  

Then take some of that $900 BILLION we spend on expensive military toys and invest it in clean, renewable energies. 

Make AMerica an energy exporter instead of an energy importer.  And, no, I'm not just talking hippy shit like solar and wind.  We should invest in clean coal and we should invest in nuclear.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Have you bothered to read the Geneva conventions yet, and seen what it says about demolition of enemy military installations. And have you ever been in the driving seat of one of those bulldozers and seen how little visibility you have. maybe if she wasn't so mentally ill she would have realised that 15 tons of earthmoving Machinery can not stop dead on a dime.



A pharmacists house is a miitary installation?  

I'm kind of reminded when Ariel Sharon the War Criminal justified blowing up hospitals during the invasion of Lebanon by claiming they were military installations.  


The Death of Rachel Corrie | Mother Jones



> But human-rights groups and Palestinians say that the destruction is a form of collective punishment and only rarely meets international de&#64257;nitions of military necessity. "Nobody questions that tunnels exist in Rafah or shooting from militants takes place. But whether that has anything to do with the scale and size of the demolitions is a burning question," says Miranda Sissons of Human Rights Watch. Last October, Israel began building a two-and-a-half-mile-long iron and cement security wall to protect its military bases and adjacent Jewish settlements. Along the wall, the idf has cleared a swath as wide as a football &#64257;eld, shearing off row after row of houses. The United Nations says that since the Al-Aqsa Intifada began in 2001, 582 Rafah homes have been demolished, another 721 have been damaged, and 5,305 people have been made homeless, more than in the rest of the Gaza Strip combined.
> 
> The demolitions, human-rights activists and Palestinians say, have been accompanied by random gun&#64257;re from Israeli snipers perched in watchtowers and occupied buildings scattered throughout Rafah. *Two hundred and forty people, including 78 children, have been killed, according to Dr. Ali Moussa, director of Rafah's hospital. "Every night there is shooting at houses in which children are sleeping, without any attacks from Palestinians," *he says. As I traveled around Rafah, I saw posters memorializing dead children: Nafez Mishal, 2, killed by a tank missile on November 12, 2002; Salem Abdul Kadr Al Shaer, 12, fatally shot in the stomach on October 26, 2002; Asa Zanoun, 13, struck in the head and killed while studying in her bedroom. The idf says that civilians get caught in cross&#64257;re and blame militants for using them as human shields. "It's sad that Palestinian terrorists are using the civilians to hide behind," Sharon Feingold, an army spokeswoman, told me.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...






 So you would just leave your Job and property and start all over again with nothing somewhere else hoping that the terrorist would not follow you and try and blow up your kids again. How many times would you move before you demanded your Government do something to stop the terrorist bombers. I know I would say to  mine give me a gun and I will stop them myself.
 By the way have you read the Koran and hadiths yet were it COMMANDS all muslims to* "KILL THE JEWS"*


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> So you would just leave your Job and property and start all over again with nothing somewhere else hoping that the terrorist would not follow you and try and blow up your kids again. How many times would you move before you demanded your Government do something to stop the terrorist bombers. I know I would say to  mine give me a gun and I will stop them myself.
> By the way have you read the Koran and hadiths yet were it COMMANDS all muslims to* "KILL THE JEWS"*



It doesn't say anything remotely like that in the Koran, guy.  

Oh, there's a lot of intolerant shit in the Koran. And in the Bible, for that matter. 

And, yeah, if someone where I lived was so determined to kill me that they'd strap bombs onto themselves, I would move somewhere else.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 So were is this Amalek then so we can do as God commanded, hold on he died 5,000 years ago so we cant

 As for the second do you know of anyone that obeys this command today, because I don't. The same goes for all the other commands in the Old Testament that are not aimed at Christians, they do not command them to do anything anymore.

 The muslims still accept the commands from the 7c and obey them without question, time for islam to either move on or die out like Christianity and Judasim have.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > 'Zionist Bulldozer'.
> ...



Don't put words in my mouth to further your agenda.


----------



## jillian (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > 'Zionist Bulldozer'.
> ...



no. she stood in front of a bulldozer and fell.... 

she shouldn't have been there supporting terrorists


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



*Hey, I betcha if they all moved to Florida, no one would strap bombs to themselves trying to kill them.*

Hey, I betcha if they all moved to Argentina, no one would strap bombs to themselves trying to kill them.

_The AMIA bombing was an attack on the Asociación Mutual Israelita Argentina (AMIA; Argentine Israelite Mutual Association) building. It occurred in Buenos Aires on July 18, 1994, killing 85 people and injuring hundreds.[3] It was Argentina's deadliest bombing ever. Argentina is home to a Jewish community of 200,000, the largest in Latin America and sixth in the world outside Israel (see Demographics of Argentina).[4]_

AMIA bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



A land that could not generate enough taxes to support it's cost under the Ottomans.  Less than 500,000 in what became the mandate, including trans-jordan.  During Roman times Jerusalem had a population of more than a million people.  Caesarea was a mere 250,000 in an area less than 2 sq miles. 
The land was highly under populated and under developed.  During the mandate the arab population more than doubled, mostly from immigration seeking jobs.
A land without a people was not that far off the mark.  Even before the mandate it was known the land was more than capable or supporting several million if it could be developed and modernized.


----------



## pbel (Apr 6, 2014)

jillian said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



If I've learned anything on these boards is that people like Jillian will lie for Israeli brutality without compassion.

Right wing Zionists have none to give or express, it's all about winning.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 6, 2014)

pbel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 While ISLAMONAZI's will LIE even more to demonise the Jews as commanded by their imams and clerics. What about ISLAMONAZI brutality were they torture a person to death, drag his body behind a vehicle and then eviscerate it and eat the intestines.


----------



## pbel (Apr 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> So were is this Amalek then so we can do as God commanded, hold on he died 5,000 years ago so we cant
> 
> ...



Chritianity and Judaism have died out?  

Point is, you really don't see Muslims living by the harsher stuff in the Koran.  The vast majority of the world's 1 billion Muslims live in the real world, too.  The PLO frankly, is pretty secular as a revolutionary movement. 

Oh, yah, Amalek was a nation, not a person. God ordered it's genocide several times in the bible. 

Do you bible thumpers even read your own holy book?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

jillian said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



And those hippies at Kent State shouldn't have been walking in front of National Guard guns... 

As stated in the MOther Jones Article, the actions of the IDF in Gaza at that time went far beyond any legitimate military need.  They were razing people's houses as a form of intimidation.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



You seem to think the bulldozer driver was in the right and she was inthe wrong...


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I think most Americans would admit that what happened at Kent State was terribly wrong.  However, it is very, very wrong for someone to get in front of a moving bulldozer.  That is why they keep unnecessarpeople out of construction zones because they know accidents can happen.  By the way, Joe, I had read something in the past that the bulldozer was for the purpose of getting rid of landscapping which was hiding the entrance to a tunnel that smuggled in weapons.  By the way, did you just read about the tunnel from Tijuana into Otay Mesa?  Those smuggling tunnels seem to be a hit wih certain people.  Lately the Egyptians have been doing a number on the tunnels into Gaza.  I wonder if there were any people in the tunnels at the time; and if so, who was complaining about their deaths.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> I think most Americans would admit that what happened at Kent State was terribly wrong.  However, it is very, very wrong for someone to get in front of a moving bulldozer.  That is why they keep unnecessarpeople out of construction zones because they know accidents can happen.  By the way, Joe, I had read something in the past that the bulldozer was for the purpose of getting rid of landscapping which was hiding the entrance to a tunnel that smuggled in weapons.  By the way, did you just read about the tunnel from Tijuana into Otay Mesa?  Those smuggling tunnels seem to be a hit wih certain people.  Lately the Egyptians have been doing a number on the tunnels into Gaza.  I wonder if there were any people in the tunnels at the time; and if so, who was complaining about their deaths.



gee, the last time I saw this many handstands, it was at the Olympics.  

The Bulldozer was out to raze the home of a local pharmacist.  Ms. Corey stood in front of it, and the Zionist at the controls ran her over.   Then they realized, "Oh, Shit, It's a Blonde American Girl!!!! Someone might pay attention!!!"  

BUt just keep pretending that the Zionists are totally blameless and then wondering why most of the world hates them. Must be that "anti-Semitism"... even from other Semites.


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Have you ever thought, Joe, that the sites you read have told you that they were going to raze the house of some Arab man when in actuality it was only the landscaping.  By the way, if you are going to keep regurgitating about Rachel Corrie, at least learn to spell her last name right.  Does anyone think that Joe ever read some of the words of one of her professors at that very liberal Evergreen Colleges.  You can see why Rachel tore up a facsimile of an American flag after readings one of her professor's words against the U.S.

Strange how Joe is only concerned with Rachel Corrie, but is not at all concerned with the daughter of that Baptist preacher, little Abigail Lechter, who was murdered when a suicide bomber set himself off on an Israel bus.  How about Marla Bennett, the Jewish woman from San Diego who was killed in the cafeteria of Hebrew University when a backpack left by a terrorist exploded there as was intended.  Of course there were other Americans murdered by Joe's newfound friends, but these Americans don't matter to him.  It is only Rachel Corrie who is important to him.  Hmm, I wouldn't be surprised if Rachel Corrie is mentioned on Stormfront, National Vanguard, and all the rests of the NeoNazi/KKK sites.

Joe, by now I would have thought you would have spent the time to research where the word "anti-Semitism" came from since it doesn't refer to the Semite people in general.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If it was proven that the driver did it on purpose, I would be the first to condemn him.
If it was an Israeli guy standing in front of a Palestinian bulldozer who got killed, people like you would be blaming the Israeli, thats for sure...

Also, the IDF wasn't razing houses for intimidation. They had a policy at the time that they would bulldoze homes of those who were involved in a suicide bombing or houses of the family of the suicide bomber. They did so in order to make Palestinians think twice about partaking in terror attacks in Israel.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Have you ever thought, Joe, that the sites you read have told you that they were going to raze the house of some Arab man when in actuality it was only the landscaping.  By the way, if you are going to keep regurgitating about Rachel Corrie, at least learn to spell her last name right.  Does anyone think that Joe ever read some of the words of one of her professors at that very liberal Evergreen Colleges.  You can see why Rachel tore up a facsimile of an American flag after readings one of her professor's words against the U.S.
> 
> ...



Why is it when you get caught, you want to change the subject to something else?

Yeah, that bulldozer was only there to do landscaping.  And that machine gun fire that has killed 84 Palestinian CHildren?  Why, they were using it to sculpt topiary out of the shrubbery!  Really!!!  

Frankly, screaming "Nazi" and "anti-Semite" at people who criticize Israel might make you feel better about yourself, but you are essenatially supporting bullies who got big enough to beat on someone else. 

"_and the Germans killed the Jews
and the Jews killed the Arabs 
and the Arabs killed the hostages, 
and that is the news...

Is it any wonder, that the monkey's confused." _- Roger Waters.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> If it was proven that the driver did it on purpose, I would be the first to condemn him.
> If it was an Israeli guy standing in front of a Palestinian bulldozer who got killed, people like you would be blaming the Israeli, thats for sure...
> ...



THis is an interesting concept. Murder and punish family members for what the family member did. 

Hmmmm.  

What an interesting concept. 

I'm waiting to hear again about how the Zionist Entity is about "Democracy and "Freedom" again.  Because that stuff never gets old.


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Listen, Joe, we all have heard this Rachel Corrie shtick regurgitated year after year after year from people with the same mind set as you have. Meanwhile, those like you never want to bring up the Americans who have been killed by these "Palestinians."  It is always the Rachel Corrie story with you.  What's the matter?  Those two American guards who were accompanying those other Americans bringing scholarships to Gazans and who were killed have no meaning at all to you???  I guess it is more important to drag up Rachel Corrie than any other Americans who have been killed because the Jews were not involved.  I don't think you are fooling too many people, Joe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Listen, Joe, we all have heard this Rachel Corrie shtick regurgitated year after year after year from people with the same mind set as you have. Meanwhile, those like you never want to bring up the Americans who have been killed by these "Palestinians."  It is always the Rachel Corrie story with you.  What's the matter?  Those two American guards who were accompanying those other Americans bringing scholarships to Gazans and who were killed have no meaning at all to you???  I guess it is more important to drag up Rachel Corrie than any other Americans who have been killed because the Jews were not involved.  I don't think you are fooling too many people, Joe.



Oh, please, I don't want to deal with your sorry ass guilt complexes... 

I don't buy into that nonsense.  

The only reason why Rachel is a big deal was that she was a white American.  Just like they made a big deal about Lara Logan when she got felt up by a mob.  "White Women IN Peril!!!!"  

The whole situation over there is a mess.  We don't need to be in the middle of it and there's no good reason for it. 

"I"m going to put the whole world in turmoil because my Magic Sky Man promised me this land" is not a good reason.  

The amusing thing about Zionism is that for 2000 years, Christians blamed the Jews for killing Jesus.  Kind of silly, because there never was a real Jesus, but there you are.  Wasn't Muslims operating the gas chambers, it was Christians with "Gott Mit Uns" (God's with us!") on their belt buckles.  

Now Zionists, having alienated an Islamic world that was kind of okay with them, and becoming an increasing embarrassment to non-Israeli Jews, are turning to Funditarded Christians who want them there so Jesus can come back.  

Hilarious. 

you see, i would ask WHY the Palestinians are killing Americans?  

COuld it be, oh, I don't know, the 3 billion dollars of American made weapons that are shipped in every year to kill them?  

I've often made the anology that our middle east policy is sticking our hands into a hornet's nest and then complaining about getting stung.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Ya that's so much worse than killing and maiming innocent civilians with a bomb 

And what the hell does that have to do with being a democracy??


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Wow Joe, what a bunch of drivel this post is. I dont even know where to begin .

One thing is blatantly obvious, you have no goddamn clue what you're  talking about.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2014)

Good for Joe. I could not have said it better.  Seeing that he was an E-6, he has to be a smart fellow.  From an O-3, 196th Light Infantry, Americal Division.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2014)

montelatici said:


> good for joe. I could not have said it better.  Seeing that he was an e-6, he has to be a smart fellow.  From an o-3, 196th light infantry, americal division.


bfd


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > good for joe. I could not have said it better.  Seeing that he was an e-6, he has to be a smart fellow.  From an o-3, 196th light infantry, americal division.
> ...



Of course Haniya would love a poster like Joe since she and he have the same mind set even though Haniya is a Muslim and Joe an Atheist (when Atheists are murdered in Muslim countries).  Someone told me that Haniya lives in England so I wonder what she would have to say about that Muslim convert like she is who murdered a young English soldier on the street there not too long ago.


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Of course it is a bunch of drivel -- the same drivel we have seen posted for years.  It seems they all read the same hate sites for their information and then vomit it out on forums.  The ironic thing is that if Joe wandered into some area where the radical Muslims were operating, does he think they would care that he was on forum trying to demonize the Israelis?  They would do him in like anyone they consider an Infidel.  If they can kill each other, then certainly wouldn't have no qualms in killing Joe.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 Christianity and Judaism have not died out, and are both alive and well.

 I see muslims living by the harsher stuff in the Koran all the time. Just look at Afghanistan, Pakistan, gaza, Syria, iran, Saudi, Philippines, sudan and many other Islamic nations were sharia law is enforced. I have seen it enforced on the streets of the UK were religious police have beat muslim boys and girls with sticks for becoming too westernised. Shops smashed up because the owners had not been to the mosque for a few days. And there are over 2 billion muslims in the world now.

 proves my point that what you concider to be the Christian Bible is nothing of the sort, it is the prologue to the Christian Bible, the clue is in the name if you bother to engage brain.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Try again and see who wanted the houses raising and why, see that what was happening that day was as a direct result of Egypt wanting to collapse the tunnels that were in use and used the heavy earth moving equipment to do so. That is what the protest was about the curtailment of weapons smuggling that kept the Palestinians supplied with rockets.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 You seem to think that Jews defending themselves from terrorist attacks are against International law and they should be lined up and shot for doing it. Anyone that protests against the Jews defending themselves are in the wrong, because if it had been the other way round the Jews would still be getting it in the neck.   It is your latent ANTISEMITISM and JEW HATRED that is to blame.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Wrong again as the Egyptians asked for the area to be bulldozed to collapse the tunnels. The girl killed was a traitor to her country when she burnt the Stars and Stripes in solidarity with Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Try again the 'dozer was there to collapse smuggling tunnels leading from Egypt that were used to bring in weapons to murder Israeli children with.
 If the gazan muslims acted in accordance with the Geneva Conventions and International law then no children would be killed by IDF fire. But while they put children on the front line and engage in terrorist war from inside civilian areas then the gazan muslims are putting the civilians lives at risk. They are the ones you should really be condemning and not the Jews who are defending against terrorism. Maybe the Jews should do the same as the muslims and send rockets packed with chemical/biological warheads into Palestinian schools, hospitals, mosques and playgrounds. Then you might defend their actions as you defend the actions of the Palestinians.

 Your poem is wrong it should read 

 The world kills the Jews
 The Jews defend themselves
 The arabs kill the world
 That is the real news


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Who said anything about murder, terrorists are executed for their crimes against humanity. It is only fitting that they should lose their property and destroying their home is one way of doing it. Every country in the world operates the same policy when they punish a criminals family by putting them in Jail.

 Only a RABID ISLAMONAZI ANTISEMITIC JEW HATER would refer to Israel as "the Zionist entity" It is a racial slur that could get you arrested in any civilised country


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



You know, crazy ideas like "due process" and "equal protection under the law". 

The real reason why making "Rachel Corrie Pancakes" (as those jokers in the IDF said) was bad was because she was white and American.  The thousands of brown people the IDF slaughters isn't a big deal at all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I'm not sure which "civilized" countries you are talking about.  Civilized countries have "Freedom of Speech".  

But here's the thing, dippy.  they weren't tearing down the houses of "terrorists", they were tearing down the houses of people who were family members or just houses of folks who happened to live in the Gaza.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Of course it is a bunch of drivel -- the same drivel we have seen posted for years.  It seems they all read the same hate sites for their information and then vomit it out on forums.  The ironic thing is that if Joe wandered into some area where the radical Muslims were operating, does he think they would care that he was on forum trying to demonize the Israelis?  They would do him in like anyone they consider an Infidel.  If they can kill each other, then certainly wouldn't have no qualms in killing Joe.



Yeah, those hate sites like CNN and the NYT.  Those "hate sites".  

The only ones demonizing the Zionists are the Zionists. All the AIPAC money in the world can't paper over the Apartheid.  

There are 1 bi llion Muslims in the world.  I doubt any of them are hiding under your bed, though.  

But maybe, and i'm just spitballing here, that if they are bad as you say, then setting up a country smack dab in the middle of them on their holiest land is a really, really bad idea.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Ooooh, Terrorism.  

Just remember, when Osama Bin Laden was killing Russians in Afghanistan, he was a "Freedom Fighter".  Ronnie Raygun said so. 

When he started killing Americans, he was a "Terrorist".  

If you want to talk about international law, the United Nations has passed 45 resolutions condemning the actions of Israel. 

List of the UN resolutions concerning Israel and Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

only the US's veto has blocked major sanctions against Israel.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

anyway, back to Pollard. 

If selling out America to Israel is a crime, then we ought to lock up half of Congress.


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You have a link for that??


----------



## Manchester (Apr 7, 2014)

The problem with the Israel debate seems to be that anyone who thinks that it might be quite nice for Israel to stop acting like a huge bully is immediatly a JEW HATER!!!  and ANTI-SEMITE!!!!

Does it ever occur to anyone who throws these sort of silly, over-emotive and frankly quite damaging accusations around that just maybe people forwarding these opinions do so not because of a secret love of the third reich and just because they think that first world countries with modern arms and high standards of living should show a little restraint when it comes to military action?

No, it doesn't and for the life of me I can't see whay that is the case.  I can only think that so mentally entrenched are they in that midset that in order to maintain their version of the world in their minds they have to fabricate this massive nazi conspiracy around them at all times, adopting a siege mentality to rationalize the irrational.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Because of the tunnel activity, Israel wanted to be a wall and a buffer zone.  Nasrallas had notification of the demolition.  Corrie was trying to climb up a pile of dirt and fell.  The drive did not see her.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 7, 2014)

Manchester said:


> The problem with the Israel debate seems to be that anyone who thinks that it might be quite nice for Israel to stop acting like a huge bully is immediatly a JEW HATER!!!  and ANTI-SEMITE!!!!
> 
> Does it ever occur to anyone who throws these sort of silly, over-emotive and frankly quite damaging accusations around that just maybe people forwarding these opinions do so not because of a secret love of the third reich and just because they think that first world countries with modern arms and high standards of living should show a little restraint when it comes to military action?
> 
> No, it doesn't and for the life of me I can't see whay that is the case.  I can only think that so mentally entrenched are they in that midset that in order to maintain their version of the world in their minds they have to fabricate this massive nazi conspiracy around them at all times, adopting a siege mentality to rationalize the irrational.



Considering Israel is not acting "like a huge bully" it is quite evident that anyone who says so is a Jew hater and antisemite.  But of course you follow the rest like sheep and don't find out facts for yourself.  Pity really because when you do you will no longer be called a Jew hater and antisemite.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> >
> > The person cautioned that a Pollard release  which would be a dramatic turnaround from previous refusals  was far from certain and that discussions with Israel on the matter were continuing. The person spoke only on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the negotiations on the record.
> >
> ...



Are you serious? You're one of the biggest Jew haters on USMB and you want to release a traitor. Fuck this guy. I hope he rots in prison.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Israel debate seems to be that anyone who thinks that it might be quite nice for Israel to stop acting like a huge bully is immediatly a JEW HATER!!!  and ANTI-SEMITE!!!!
> ...



" it is quite evident that anyone who says so is a Jew hater and antisemite"

And it is quite evident that you are full of it and a useless and hypocritical Israeli right or wronger.  And, I bet you'd support Israel over the U.S. if push came to shove.


----------



## Manchester (Apr 7, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Israel debate seems to be that anyone who thinks that it might be quite nice for Israel to stop acting like a huge bully is immediatly a JEW HATER!!!  and ANTI-SEMITE!!!!
> ...



And will these facts that I have to find for myself be on Ynet news by any chance?  

Nations that act like huge bullys tend to have UN resolutions against them.  And Israel have plenty.  So it's me and the UN against you, Israel propaganda outlets and your theory of a secret anti jewish nazi conspiracy that I'm secretly a member of.  Which sounds more likely?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 7, 2014)

Manchester said:


> The problem with the Israel debate seems to be that anyone who thinks that it might be quite nice for Israel to stop acting like a huge bully is immediatly a JEW HATER!!!  and ANTI-SEMITE!!!!
> 
> Does it ever occur to anyone who throws these sort of silly, over-emotive and frankly quite damaging accusations around that just maybe people forwarding these opinions do so not because of a secret love of the third reich and just because they think that first world countries with modern arms and high standards of living should show a little restraint when it comes to military action?
> 
> No, it doesn't and for the life of me I can't see whay that is the case.  I can only think that so mentally entrenched are they in that midset that in order to maintain their version of the world in their minds they have to fabricate this massive nazi conspiracy around them at all times, adopting a siege mentality to rationalize the irrational.


In your estimation, should people have to rationalize stamping out cockroaches? Just a thought.


----------



## Sally (Apr 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Israel debate seems to be that anyone who thinks that it might be quite nice for Israel to stop acting like a huge bully is immediatly a JEW HATER!!!  and ANTI-SEMITE!!!!
> ...



All the cockroaches seem to crawl out of the woodwork when it comes to Israel, but when it comes to what the Muslims are doing in the rest of the Middle with all the dead bodies lying around, they quickly crawl back into the woodwork.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 7, 2014)

Manchester said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Resolutions are like assholes. Everybody has one.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 7, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Why it it that people of your ilk try to put words in other people's mouths? It's like an affliction.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Again, you really think any of these things makes  it "okay". that they were tearing down a man's house and ran over an innocent girl? 

oh, wait, She burned a flag once.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Israel debate seems to be that anyone who thinks that it might be quite nice for Israel to stop acting like a huge bully is immediatly a JEW HATER!!!  and ANTI-SEMITE!!!!
> ...



I'm sure the Nazi at Buchenwald thought the same thing before he flipped on the Zyclon-B


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > > The United States is talking with Israel about the possibility of releasing convicted spy Jonathan Pollard early from his life sentence as an incentive in the troubled Mideast peace negotiations, a person familiar with the situation said Monday. Such an extraordinary step would show the urgency of U.S. efforts to keep negotiations alive.
> ...



I guess that if I though you should rot in prison for selling America out to the Zionists, most of Congress should be in jail.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The home owners were notified to vacate.  How is it right to use a young women to try and clime up a dirt pile and stop a bulldozer?  It was stupid and dangerous.
How is it right to build smuggling tunnels and bring in illegal items like weapons or bypass customs that has regulations of what can and can not be taken into Gaza?  You think drug smuggling tunnels from Mexico to the US are OK?  Why shouldn't they be shut down?
Why should illegal tunnels across any border be allowed to exist?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> [
> 
> The home owners were notified to vacate.  How is it right to use a young women to try and clime up a dirt pile and stop a bulldozer?  It was stupid and dangerous.
> How is it right to build smuggling tunnels and bring in illegal items like weapons or bypass customs that has regulations of what can and can not be taken into Gaza?  You think drug smuggling tunnels from Mexico to the US are OK?  Why shouldn't they be shut down?
> Why should illegal tunnels across any border be allowed to exist?



Maybe you need to talk to the NRA about your new found love for Gun Control. 

Israel was illegally occupying Gaza in violation of dozens of UN resolutions.  

But let's go with your silliness that the Muslims eat babies and don't floss afterwards.  

Isn't setting up a country in the middle of their land, kind of a stupid idea, then?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



NRA supports sensible gun control.  They fight against illegal gun sale and import.
Egypt and Israel took action to end the criminal smuggling of items under the border.


----------



## Sally (Apr 7, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I really am wondering, Aris, whether Joe can tell us why he is only obsessed with what happened to Rachel Corrie, but doesn't seem at all interested in the other Americans who were killed by his newfound buddies.  After all, those killed by his new buddies were not playing chickie with a bulldozer but were just minding their own business and going about their lives.  Let's be honest here.  In the U.S. if anyone stood in front of a bulldoze, the construction workers would escort him or her off of the construction site and call the authorities to take the person to the hospital for a mental evaluation.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> I really am wondering, Aris, whether Joe can tell us why he is only obsessed with what happened to Rachel Corrie, but doesn't seem at all interested in the other Americans who were killed by his newfound buddies.  After all, those killed by his new buddies were not playing chickie with a bulldozer but were just minding their own business and going about their lives.  Let's be honest here.  In the U.S. if anyone stood in front of a bulldoze, the construction workers would escort him or her off of the construction site and call the authorities to take the person to the hospital for a mental evaluation.



You're right. tHey would.  They would not drive the bulldozer forward and crush her skull and ribcage, because even if the person they ran over was as crazy as a shithouse rat, they'd be sued into poverty for doing that. 

Minding your own business is staying in your own country.  

It isn't going over to the Zionist Entity and saying, "I'm totally for this so JAY-A-ZUS can come back!!!" 

Which is sadly what the Funditarded Christians do these days, and wonder why they get caught in the crossfire of a warzone. 

But I go back to my original question. If Muslims are so INHERENTLY EVIL, isn't setting up a country right in the middle of them... oh, I don't know... kind of stupid?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 7, 2014)

Sally said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Anyone in a construction or demolition site that was not authorized would go to jail and a hefty fine.

No one in their right mind should be playing chicken with a bulldozer or any heavy equipment. You don't play around with large farm equipment either.

When driving it is common sense to give the right of way to anything bigger than you are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> [
> 
> Anyone in a construction or demolition site that was not authorized would go to jail and a hefty fine.
> 
> ...



So by your logic, this guy was foolish? 







Or was he a man standing for a principle?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Thousands of protesters had been killed the day before.
You man "standing for his principles" was later arrested and executed.  So much for his principles, no one was even told his name.  Like too many during that time people just disappear and their families are never told.

It makes for a major photo opp but it didn't serve him well for climbing on the tank and banging on the door till it stopped and opened.  He might well have been run over if he slipped trying to get on the tank before those inside stopped.

Like you even care about that young man or what was behind his action?  China is not gaza and Tiananmen Square  is not a home scheduled for demolition.

China killed the man for standing in front of those tanks  What happened to Corrie was an accident of her making.


----------



## pbel (Apr 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Blunt and rational, I like that...Wait 'til you hear their pan cake jokes, one of those authors thrives on our boards.

Yea Rachel was dumb idealist, but she did not deserve to be murdered.


----------



## Sally (Apr 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why, Pbel, none of those other Americans murdered by Arabs deserved it either, but there are those posters who forget about these other innocent people and just want to concentrate on Rachel Coirrie as if these other people's lives were nothing.  I think any intelligent person knows why Rachel Corrie is always brought up and none of those others who were killed.  If Joe had brought up the other Americans killed and not specifically concentrated on Rachel Corrie, it might mean that he was fair minded.  However, since he clearly omitted these others shows just what his mind set is.  I don't think many of the readers are that naive and fooled so easily.


----------



## Manchester (Apr 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Israel debate seems to be that anyone who thinks that it might be quite nice for Israel to stop acting like a huge bully is immediatly a JEW HATER!!!  and ANTI-SEMITE!!!!
> ...



No.  Are you going to compare Palestinians to vermin who need to be wiped out because if so I think that trick has been used previously.


----------



## toastman (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Zionist entity hahaha. You're more brainwashed than I thought !


----------



## toastman (Apr 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



She wasn't murdered Pbel. You were't there, you have no proof that the driver killed her on purpose. 

You people will go to ANY lengths to vilify Israel, it's beyond ridiculous.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I'm not the one who ran over poor Rachel and then made jokes about "Rachel Corrie Pancakes"....

That would be the Zionists.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> [
> 
> Thousands of protesters had been killed the day before.
> You man "standing for his principles" was later arrested and executed.  So much for his principles, no one was even told his name.  Like too many during that time people just disappear and their families are never told.
> ...



1) hundreds of Palestinians had been killed in the fighting in Gaza before Rachel was killed. 

2) We really don't know if this man was killed or not.  In fact, we don't know what his name was. 

3) The Zionists did not have a right to "schedule" anyone's home for demolition.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> Why, Pbel, none of those other Americans murdered by Arabs deserved it either, but there are those posters who forget about these other innocent people and just want to concentrate on Rachel Coirrie as if these other people's lives were nothing.  I think any intelligent person knows why Rachel Corrie is always brought up and none of those others who were killed.  If Joe had brought up the other Americans killed and not specifically concentrated on Rachel Corrie, it might mean that he was fair minded.  However, since he clearly omitted these others shows just what his mind set is.  I don't think many of the readers are that naive and fooled so easily.



No, they didn't "deserve" it.  Like that little girl who was blown up because her father was a religious fanatic who brought her into a war zone, she totally didn't deserve it. 

But i'll keep tossing out the question you refuse to answer.  

Let's go ahead and grant that every horrible thing you say about the Muslims is true.  

Doesn't that make setting up a country right inthe middle of them, oh, I don't know, kind of stupid?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 That's right you just make jokes about dead Jewish children like the rest of your ISLAMONAZI friends


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Please point out where i or my friends, none of whom are "Islamonazis", made jokes about dead Jewish children. 

Thanks.  

What the heck is an "Islamonazi", anyway?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Correct and it is all down to them acting as human shields. The deaths could be stopped by the gazans moving away from were the terrorists are firing the rockets at Israel..

 We know he was executed because we were told.

 More of your RACIST ANTI SEMITISM and JEW HATRED hidden behind the term Zionist used as a racial slur. You fool no one but yourself in doing so.

  By the way under the GENEVA CONVENTION's the IDF can schedule homes in gaza for demolition if they believe they are being used for military/terrorist purpose's


----------



## pbel (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Try to forgive Phoenall...It is demented...A few days ago it posted that Islamists kill and eat the entrails of their enemies. Not only does it lie, but it is bloodthirsty.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Why, Pbel, none of those other Americans murdered by Arabs deserved it either, but there are those posters who forget about these other innocent people and just want to concentrate on Rachel Coirrie as if these other people's lives were nothing.  I think any intelligent person knows why Rachel Corrie is always brought up and none of those others who were killed.  If Joe had brought up the other Americans killed and not specifically concentrated on Rachel Corrie, it might mean that he was fair minded.  However, since he clearly omitted these others shows just what his mind set is.  I don't think many of the readers are that naive and fooled so easily.
> ...






 Then her father should be dishonoured in death for taking her into a war zone, so stop blaming the Israelis for all the deaths of the children who are in a war zone as human shields.

 Not really as didn't the Founding Fathers do the same thing in America. The thing is the muslims can either learn to live with their neighbours and stop wanting to have everything or face being shunned by the rest of the world and forced back to their own countries of origin


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Correct and it is all down to them acting as human shields. The deaths could be stopped by the gazans moving away from were the terrorists are firing the rockets at Israel..
> 
> ...



1) No, we don't know what happened to Tank Man. 

What happened to Tank Man, China?s most famous Tiananmen Square protester? ? Quartz

2) You do realize that the Gaza is only about five miles wide, right? It's not like there's a lot of places for these folks to go. 

3) The Geneva Conventions don't allow for what Israel does in Gaza, hense, why there have been 34 UN resolutions against Israel's treatment of the Paletinians.  

4) Zionist is a slur for the same reason "Nazi" is a slur.  Because it's a racist political idealogy that promotes very bad behavior.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Then her father should be dishonoured in death for taking her into a war zone, so stop blaming the Israelis for all the deaths of the children who are in a war zone as human shields.
> 
> Not really as didn't the Founding Fathers do the same thing in America. The thing is the muslims can either learn to live with their neighbours and stop wanting to have everything or face being shunned by the rest of the world and forced back to their own countries of origin



The founding fathers built a country on the slavery of blacks and the genocide of Native Americans. 

And frankly, if anyone needs to go back to "where they came from", it's the European Zionists.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I've also heard they don't floss...


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 8, 2014)

This asshole, who was an American NOT AN ISRAELI, stole US secrets and was motivated only by MONEY!!! Plain and simple. He sought a payday. You hear from the cock-suckers that want to release him that he only wanted to help Israel, but he sold secrets to Pakistan (an Muslim enemy country that support the EVIL Taliban at the time) and South Africa. 



> NOVA Online | Secrets, Lies, and Atomic Spies | Jonathan Jay Pollard
> Naval Criminal Investigative Service (NCIS) investigator Ronald Olive has alleged that Pollard passed classified information to South Africa, and attempted, through a third party, to sell classified information to Pakistan on multiple occasions



He also sought to sell secrets to IRAN and other countries!!! WTF



> Before Edward Snowden, there was Jonathan Pollard - The Week
> They didn't name the countries, but Pollard reportedly offered classified material to South Africa, Argentina, and Taiwan, and also was in touch with Pakistani and Iranian sources about trying to broker arm



Fuck this guy!


----------



## toastman (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Who said that? Got a link?


----------



## toastman (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Ah, the obligatory Nazi comparison.

Thanks Joe, for showing us that you have no idea what Zionism is


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 And 20 something miles long with most of it uninhabited rural areas, so plenty of places for the muslims to go out of harms way. And if you want proof take a look on Google maps .

 The Geneva conventions do allow for what Israel does, and the 34 UN resolutions are brought by supporters of the Palestinian terrorists. 

 I am a Zionist as was Mohamed, Jesus, Hitler and many other notable ANTI SEMITIC people. All it means is we believe that the Jews have a right to a homeland of their own in their Historical native land and the right to defend themselves from attack.
 You ISLAMONAZI scum have turned it into a profanity, much as you did with the term Palestinian until Arafat decided it gave legitimacy to the arab mongrels claims for the land.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then her father should be dishonoured in death for taking her into a war zone, so stop blaming the Israelis for all the deaths of the children who are in a war zone as human shields.
> ...






 Nope they were no different to the arab muslims carving out their empires, they built it on violence and terrorism.

 Why they have a better claim to the land under International Law that the arab mongrels illegal immigrants have. They were invited by the legal owners of the land to migrate and settle. Starting way back in the 1800's when the ottomans invited them, and then again when the LoN invited them under the mandate of palestine


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 8, 2014)

Manchester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Not the Palestinians as a people but the vermin terrorists of Palestine. You IslamoFacists are always trying to put words in other people's mouths.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Nope they were no different to the arab muslims carving out their empires, they built it on violence and terrorism.
> 
> Why they have a better claim to the land under International Law that the arab mongrels illegal immigrants have. They were invited by the legal owners of the land to migrate and settle. Starting way back in the 1800's when the ottomans invited them, and then again when the LoN invited them under the mandate of palestine



Except the Ottomans, the LoN nor the British were "legal" owners any more than the guy who chases you out of your house with a gun is the 'legal" owner. 

To the point, the British told the Arabs that they would get that land if they revolted against the Ottomans, and then turned around and broke their words. (Obviously, nobody ever presented them with a "history of the British Empire" book.


----------



## pbel (Apr 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Jonathan Pollard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Pollard*








*Oh, you forgot to mention his nuclear proliferation...From your link:*




Wikipedia





Israel granted Pollard citizenship in 1995, but denied until 1998 that it had ... citizen who pled guilty to charges of passing classified information to Israel in the same period. ... *death of an agent of the United States" or if it concerns "nuclear weaponry *[. ... They did not marry until August 9, 1985  more than a year after Pollard ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then her father should be dishonoured in death for taking her into a war zone, so stop blaming the Israelis for all the deaths of the children who are in a war zone as human shields.
> ...



They are not going anywhere, so you can give up on that dream of yours.

BTW, does that also go for lets say Chinese people living Holland? Should they go home too??

You may not realize it yourself, but the only reason you want the 'European Jews' to go home without saying the same thing about non Jews, is because they are Jewish. 

Oh and BTW, they are home. Weather you like it or not.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Yes the British did change their word they gave the land promised to the Jews as their National Home to the arab muslims, then halted the planned immigration of Jews to Palestine illegally and then carved up the remainder of the Jewish National Home to give the majority to the arab muslms.

 Is that what you meant about Britain changing its mind, or do you have some ISLAMONAZI lies in mind.

 Here is the original proposal for the Jewish National Home under the LoN Mandate








 And here is what they received .







 And you think mthe arab muslims were badly done to............


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I think there's a major difference between a immigrant community that was invited, and invaders who weren't invited and are imposing themselves on the indigenous people.  Most sensible people not blinded by religious stupidity can see that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they were. 

The British and LoN (the most truly worthless organization ever devised) had no business promsing Europe's Jews anything.  

It wasn't the Jews who helped drive out the Ottomans, it was the  Arabs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You're right, those Muslim Arabs invaders should all move back to Arabia, instead of imposing themsleves on the world, as they have for the last 1400 years.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And thats where you are very wrong.
The European Jews WERE invited by the British. Not only that, but their immigration was also facilitated by the British. 
How do you not know this?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...






 Not just by the British but by the Ottomans, arabs and the League Of Nations to repopulate the land of Palestine.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 9, 2014)

The tank commander was executed for stopping.  The blueshirt police grabbed tank man and shoved him off the street while signaling the tanks to proceed.  Witnesses saw the man beaten and arrested after he was removed from the road.
After massacring thousands, do you really think the man that embarrassed the chinese leaders and military, if only for a few seconds, would have been allowed to live?
You think if he had lived and escaped china that he would not have told his story?  If he was willing to stand down tanks, you don't think he would have spoken out to anyone against the chinese leadership or about what happened?  That somehow no one knew him or ever heard from him or about him after he was arrested?
There are more sightings of yeti and space aliens.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Actually, the Muslim Arabs mostly converted the people they encountered.  Wasnt hard, given the bad behavior or the Christians and Zoroasterians in the lands they overran.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I'm going to give your widescreen to a homeless person.  

I know it's not my widescreen to give away, but what I'll do is keep a lookout on the street to "facilitate" the homeless guy taking your widescreen. 

You see the problem here.  Palestine was not for the British to give away.  It wasn't theirs.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


You'd convert too if you wanted to keep your head.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> The tank commander was executed for stopping.  The blueshirt police grabbed tank man and shoved him off the street while signaling the tanks to proceed.  Witnesses saw the man beaten and arrested after he was removed from the road.
> After massacring thousands, do you really think the man that embarrassed the chinese leaders and military, if only for a few seconds, would have been allowed to live?
> You think if he had lived and escaped china that he would not have told his story?  If he was willing to stand down tanks, you don't think he would have spoken out to anyone against the chinese leadership or about what happened?  That somehow no one knew him or ever heard from him or about him after he was arrested?
> There are more sightings of yeti and space aliens.



I really doesn't matter what you or I 'think'.  What can you PROVE, that's the important question.  And we don't know if Tank Man was killed or not.


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh, I don't know aout that, Joe.  You should read up on the Jihads which happened when the Muslims left the Saudi Peninsula.  Perhaps you can tell us about all the bad behavior of the Christians and Zoroatrians that they asked to be invaded and forced to convert.  Hmm, wonder how Joe would fare in some extremist Muslim country where they don't like Infidels.

History of Jihad against the Egyptian Coptic Christians (640)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Your right... Christians would never do shit like that...

Oh, wait.  

[


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Actually, they were able to overrun Egypt so easily because the Byzatine empire had spent a century oppressing not only the native pagan religions, but flavors of Christianity like Monophysitism they considered "Heretical" 

So it was really more like, "Thank God, we're being invaded.  So which God are we worshipping now?"


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > The tank commander was executed for stopping.  The blueshirt police grabbed tank man and shoved him off the street while signaling the tanks to proceed.  Witnesses saw the man beaten and arrested after he was removed from the road.
> ...



After being beaten and arrested, do you really think he was beamed into a intergalactic wormhole or dropped out traveling through the bermuda triangle?  That they would kill the tank commander but not the man who so publicly caused the tanks to stop?
You can't prove he is alive or escaped.  Which makes more sense given the situation at the time in China?  Dead or alive?


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yeah, sure Joe.  Joe should have seen the Icons of the 2nd to the 4th century lent by St. Catherine's Church in the Sinai which was exhibited around the country to see how devout these early Christians in Egypt were.  Maybe Joe wants to think they actually wanted to be forced into Islam.  Meanwhile, Joe probably has no problems with the descendents of these early Christians who were lucky enough to survive the Muslim onslaught practice their religion in peace in Egypt today.  No one is asking Joe to believe in anything.  However, I would think as an America living in a country where there is freedom of religion that he would have a problem seeing people harassed and murdered for their religious beliefs.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm afraid Sally has a propensity to ignore any fact she disagrees with.  But Joe is correct, the Arab "hordes" were, for the most part, made up of converts to Islam.  Just a look at how many people Arabia could sustain would tell anyone with any brains that the Arabian population was very small.


----------



## pbel (Apr 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



You know I have a habit of saving old posts...The one who posted that kind of stuff has an active thread at this moment...I'll give that poster time to own up to it and may post it if he/she doesn't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Yeah, sure Joe.  Joe should have seen the Icons of the 2nd to the 4th century lent by St. Catherine's Church in the Sinai which was exhibited around the country to see how devout these early Christians in Egypt were.  Maybe Joe wants to think they actually wanted to be forced into Islam.  Meanwhile, Joe probably has no problems with the descendents of these early Christians who were lucky enough to survive the Muslim onslaught practice their religion in peace in Egypt today.  No one is asking Joe to believe in anything.  However, I would think as an America living in a country where there is freedom of religion that he would have a problem seeing people harassed and murdered for their religious beliefs.



sorry, just don't see rich people making expensive icons as being proof of much a faith. 

Fact was, Byzantine administration of Egypt was horrenduos before the Muslims came along (they lost the province to the Persians a couple times) and by the time it was over, they were pretty sick of it. 

And the fact that Coptic Christians exist to this very day in Egypt is kind of telling that the Muslims were actually kind of tolerant. 

Yes, it's bad when Muslims oppress CHristians in Egpyt.  Its' bad when Christians oppress Muslims in Chechyna and Bosnia. And it's bad when Zionists oppress Muslims in Palestine.  

Gee, wouldn't it be nice if we all stopped oppressing each other over INvisible Sky Pixies... 

That would be nice.


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You're a phony, Joe.  If you were so concerned about people killing each other, you would be on other forums condemning what is happening.  The readers will notice from Joe's post that he doesn't mention Muslims killing each other of different sects just for some differences of beliefs.  Just the other day in two incidents, Muslims blew up innocent people in Pakistan.  Of course you are not interested in those events, Joe.  As for the Coptic Christians, of course some of them survived and they are still being oppressed.  Were the Turks able to kill all the Armenians?  Of course not.  They were able to kill over a million of them, but there are still Armenians around, and those Armenians who are in Syria are being murdered.

Joe doesn't realize how unintelligent he sounds by saying "rich people making expensive icons."  By the way, Joe, can you tell us what religion those who were responsible for the killing fields in Cambodia were?  What religion was Mao?


----------



## pbel (Apr 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Same old airhead blowing smoke from both ends.


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Certainly looks like Pbel still didn't pick up his head from his proctologist.  Maybe Pbel can tell us all about the religious beliefs of those who murdered others in the Killing Fields of Cambodia.  I am certain he can tell us which religion Mao was.  A "smart" guy like Pbel knows all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> You're a phony, Joe.  If you were so concerned about people killing each other, you would be on other forums condemning what is happening.  The readers will notice from Joe's post that he doesn't mention Muslims killing each other of different sects just for some differences of beliefs.  Just the other day in two incidents, Muslims blew up innocent people in Pakistan.  Of course you are not interested in those events, Joe.  As for the Coptic Christians, of course some of them survived and they are still being oppressed.  Were the Turks able to kill all the Armenians?  Of course not.  They were able to kill over a million of them, but there are still Armenians around, and those Armenians who are in Syria are being murdered.
> 
> Joe doesn't realize how unintelligent he sounds by saying "rich people making expensive icons."  By the way, Joe, can you tell us what religion those who were responsible for the killing fields in Cambodia were?  What religion was Mao?



Sally, you might be pissing yourself over the muslims you think are hiding under your bed, but I'm not. 

The people responsible for the killing fields were of the religion of 'The Americans spent the last five years bombing the snot out of us and YOU helped them, you (untranslatable Khmer Pejorative)."

We have a problem with Muslims because we keep sticking our noses into their business. 

Period.  

The biggest being those billions we spend making sure the Zionists can play, "My Imaginary Sky PIxie Loves Us the Very Best".  

It needs to stop.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



If any one still has any doubts that you really don't know what you're talking about concerning Israel, that pixie comment should help them.
I really don't know how to respond to your post except by saying that you're an idiot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Yes, I know it offends you that people have figured out there are no Pixies in the Sky worried about whether or not you are touching yourself.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Everyone has their own beliefs. Why do you have to shit on other peoples beliefs that you don't agree with?
Di you not realize how immature that is? Are you 12 years old??


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2014)

And no that does 't offend me.

But your sheer stupidity and immature posting does.


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2014)

montelatici said:


> I'm afraid Sally has a propensity to ignore any fact she disagrees with.  But Joe is correct, the Arab "hordes" were, for the most part, made up of converts to Islam.  Just a look at how many people Arabia could sustain would tell anyone with any brains that the Arabian population was very small.



I think Muslims like you are in denial about what you brethren have done in the past and are doing to innocent people all over the Muslim world these days.   Yeah, all those Christian people living in the countries the Muslims from Saudi Arabia invaded were armed to the teeth with their scimitars to behead any Muslim who had at them.


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Go find some Cambolidans, Joe, and give them your opinion.  Then come back and tell us what they said.  All you really are, Joe, is a two-bit anti-Semites.  There have been plenty like you on different forums.  I wonder if when Joe gets a cold,or the flu, he blames it on those darn Zionists.

While you are busy finding some Cambodians, see if  you can find some Ahmadi Muslims living here in the U.S.  Ask them why they only feel safe here in America.  I am sure you can also find some Copts living here in the U.S. and ask them what they think about how their fellow Copts are treated in Egypt.  There are many Hindus living here in the U.S. also.  Ask them how they feel about their fellow Hindus being killed on their pilgrimages to their holy shrines.  The word Dhimwit was really coined with people like Joe in mind.

Joe is going to explain to us how the U.S. is responsible for the Shia and Sunnis killing each other since Islam was created.  We know he is so "intelligent" so it should be a snap for him to do this.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid Sally has a propensity to ignore any fact she disagrees with.  But Joe is correct, the Arab "hordes" were, for the most part, made up of converts to Islam.  Just a look at how many people Arabia could sustain would tell anyone with any brains that the Arabian population was very small.
> ...



You are truly a nutcase.  Just get some education, read some history.  Think logically, before oil was found in Saudi Arabia check out the population.  If you have any brains you will see that it would have been impossible for the people of Arabia to conquer any country in terms of numbers without converts.  It is just a fact.  

By the way, I doubt any Muslims actually post here.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



There was a Muslim convert who posted here a whole lot.
Remember Sunni Man ?


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Did you notice how many posts under Haniya's screen name have appear since Defeat67 is no longer posting?  When Haniya first showed up at about the same time as Defeat67, she really didn't post that much.  Now since Defeat67 is taking turns with her, the readers are seeing the same enormous amount of posts that Defeat67 put out in such a short time.  And don't forget that Muslims are allowed to lie to the Infidels.

Meanwhile, I think I will take the word of people who actually did research on the various Muslim Jihads in the Middle East over anything the boiler room crowd of Muslims will come up with.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Has monty the terrorist worshipper confirmed that shes a Muslim or is she denying it ?


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Of course she will deny it, but someone looked up her Facebook account before she had a chance to lock it up with the "discriminating" evidence.  However, just realize that there are actually two people posting under one screen name or maybe Defeat67 has taken over completely.


----------



## toastman (Apr 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Ah yes, Defeat67. How can I forget him/her/it ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 So nothing at all to do with the violent nature of the muslims following the commands of their prophet who wallowed in bloodshed and rape. Such passages as strike fear into their hearts until only islam is left or cut of their hands and feet until they convert to islam. More Jews and Christians were murdered in the M.E. in the 7c than ever converted


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Under International Law of the time it was mandated to the British to facilitate the setting up of separate Jewish and muslim nations by the owners of the land. The League of Nations had the land signed over to them by the Ottoman empire, so it was theirs to give away. They placed it in the care of Britain, France and Russia to smooth the setting up of the promised nations. In the case of Palestine the land was never owned by arab muslims but by Ottoman muslims and they sold most of their land to Jews. 
 Can you see the problem here the homeless man you gave the TV to has come back to take your car because he says it is his cos he saw it last night.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Did you research that picture and see how many heathens were actually killed during that period all over the world. Would you be surprised to know that no more than 1200 were immolated in a 10 year period by the whole of Christendom. 
 In a similar 10 year period islam mass murdered 20 to 30 million people for religious differences.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 What is even worse is ISLAMONAZI LIARS claiming that defending children from terrorist bombs is oppression. The most oppression is coming from the muslims who oppress and mass murder Jews, Christians, Hindu's, Sikhs, Ahmadi's, Kurds, Serbs and other muslims. Over 20 million mass murdered in the name of islam just before Israel was reborn when the muslims stole the Indians land. But we very rarely hear about that aspect of real oppression by muslims, and real apartheid do we.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> And no that does 't offend me.
> 
> But your sheer stupidity and immature posting does.





 HE/she is one of these I AM AN ATHEIST people who believes that his non religion should be forced onto the world. He will go to great pains to demonise all religions and tell of their brutality and violent nature, while forgetting that his dogmatic ideology has been the perpetrator of very nearly the most innocents murders. It is only surpassed by islam the one religion he will never demonise, and will place it on a pedestal instead.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Go find some Cambolidans, Joe, and give them your opinion.  Then come back and tell us what they said.  All you really are, Joe, is a two-bit anti-Semites.  There have been plenty like you on different forums.  I wonder if when Joe gets a cold,or the flu, he blames it on those darn Zionists.
> 
> ...



Okay, again, not wanting to get involved in a fight between semites over who an Imaginary Man in the Sky promised a strip of desert to is not being an "anti-Semite".  It's being practical. 

My view. All Religion is bad.  Religion has never accomplished a good thing, not once, in the whole of human history, not even by accident. 

You are the one who whines about being stung by the hornets, after the rest of us told you not to stick your hand in the hornet's nest to start with.


----------



## pbel (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



What's really ironic, is that over 20% of Israeli Jews are atheists making Israel one of the un-holiest countries on earth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Did you research that picture and see how many heathens were actually killed during that period all over the world. Would you be surprised to know that no more than 1200 were immolated in a 10 year period by the whole of Christendom.
> In a similar 10 year period islam mass murdered 20 to 30 million people for religious differences.



Yeah, right.  Which 10 year period was that?  

Hey, speaking of killing "Heathens"... 

Thirty Years' War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Casualties and losses

8,000,000 including civilian casualties

Yup, the Catholics and Protestants fought a 30 year war over whether Jesus was made of wafers or not or some shit, and killed 8 million people in the process.  

oh, quick, what were the belt buckles that Nazis wore when they were gassing the Jews and others? 

"Gott Mitt Uns"...  "God's With Us!" 

But it's those Muslims.  they're the bad ones.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> What is even worse is ISLAMONAZI LIARS claiming that defending children from terrorist bombs is oppression. The most oppression is coming from the muslims who oppress and mass murder Jews, Christians, Hindu's, Sikhs, Ahmadi's, Kurds, Serbs and other muslims. Over 20 million mass murdered in the name of islam just before Israel was reborn when the muslims stole the Indians land. But we very rarely hear about that aspect of real oppression by muslims, and real apartheid do we.



These children wouldn't be in danger from bombs if they weren't brought into a war zone to start with. 

Hey, did you notice that this thread has turned into an Muslim Hate Thread?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



There are over 70 different sects in Islam.  Many have been persecuted by the mainstream.  Druze, Alawite, Sufi have all been treated as heretic at one time or another.


----------



## toastman (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > What is even worse is ISLAMONAZI LIARS claiming that defending children from terrorist bombs is oppression. The most oppression is coming from the muslims who oppress and mass murder Jews, Christians, Hindu's, Sikhs, Ahmadi's, Kurds, Serbs and other muslims. Over 20 million mass murdered in the name of islam just before Israel was reborn when the muslims stole the Indians land. But we very rarely hear about that aspect of real oppression by muslims, and real apartheid do we.
> ...



Actually, you turned it into a Israel hate thread


----------



## toastman (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Joe, it's obvious you are harbouring a lot of hate. And from, that hate, you are trashing other peoples beliefs. 
Now, I'm far from being a religious person, but just because you have different views on religion than some others, doesn't mean that you should shit all over their beliefs.

Grow up Joe .


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



No, I discussed sensible Mideast policy. 

You clowns are the ones with the kneejerk, "If you don't blindly support Israel and consider her interests more important than America's, you are a meanyhead anti-Semite." 

It gets kind of boring, actually.  False outrage is usually the first resort of someone ashamed... 

But for the record, give them Pollard Back  We have more treachery in Congress on behalf of the Zionist entity every day.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Joe, it's obvious you are harbouring a lot of hate. And from, that hate, you are trashing other peoples beliefs.
> Now, I'm far from being a religious person, but just because you have different views on religion than some others, doesn't mean that you should shit all over their beliefs.
> ...



Guy, stupid, silly irrational beliefs don't deserve protection because you throw vestments on them and call them a religion.  That people are willing to murder each other in this day and age over Magic Pixies in the Sky is absurd.  

And it's more absurd that we allow ourselves to be dragged into their fights.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



it is a year before the release hearing comes up, people will be speaking out, for and against the releasel  Arguments will be vocal and a well filed note book is a must


----------



## Sally (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I wonder if Joe wakes up in the morning and says to himself "I had better mention the zionist entity today.  I can't miss a day.  If i get a pimple, I will blame it on the Zionist entity."  Joe actually sounds like the Muslims who are always using the term "Zionist entity." although it is probably used a lot on the NeoNazi hate sites like Stormfront.com.  Maybe Joe is listening to some radio broadcast from iran which regularly use the "Zionist entity."  Oh what a good dhimmi is Joe going to be.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Calling it "Israel" would imply I respect it's legitimacy.  

I blame the ZE for what it's responsible for, inflaming the middle east and dragging us into THEIR wars. 

Not a matter of hate, frankly, most Jews I know are sort of embarrassed by the behavior of the Zionists, particularly when a mutant like Bibi is in charge. 

Now, Funditard Christians, that's another story. They's just a-waiting for Jay-a-zus to come back.


----------



## Sally (Apr 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So, Joe, you really think that Israel told Iraq to invade Kuwait so that the U.S. would go help Kuwait.  I find it hilarious when someone like Joe says "Most Jews I know...."  It reminds me of people saying something against the Jews, but then saying "Some of my best friends are Jews."

Joe, were you abused by a religious person in your youth by chance?  You have an abnorma hatred of religions.  Most people in the U.S., regardless of their beliefs, really have no problem with what others believe in because people have the freedom of choice here.  For some reason you conveniently overlook the Communists who had no religious beliefs but managed to kill millions.


----------



## pbel (Apr 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



What does Iraq have to do with Kuwait of 25 years ago where we just lost 4.000 American soldiers to Israel's clamoring to get rid of Sadam?

Blowing Air Again?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 10, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



We didn't lose those soldiers because of anything Israel did.

Smoking meth again?


----------



## pbel (Apr 10, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



*Here you are little Maggot...*

Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Project for the New American Century (PNAC) was an American think tank based in Washington, D.C. established in 1997 as a non-profit educational organization founded by William Kristol and Robert Kagan. The PNAC's stated goal is "to promote American global leadership."[1] Fundamental to the PNAC were the view that "American leadership is both good for America and good for the world" and support for "a Reaganite policy of military strength and moral clarity."[2] With its members in numerous key administrative positions, the PNAC exerted influence on high-level U.S. government officials in the administration of U.S. President George W. Bush and affected the Bush Administration's development of military and foreign policies, especially involving national security and the Iraq War.[3][4


----------



## jillian (Apr 10, 2014)

pbel said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



the only maggots are you jew haters.


----------



## pbel (Apr 10, 2014)

jillian said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I'll let you in on a secret little Betty Boop Brain, I like Jews, and have loved many...But I hate Injustice more than I hate the Devil.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 10, 2014)

pbel said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Thanks for the link.

It does't prove your silly claim though.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2014)

pbel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Yeah, you like Jews! I bet you got nothing against blacks either, you think everyone should own one or two of them. LOL.


----------



## pbel (Apr 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



same old Roudy, polishing his diamonds with his Iranian friends in the Shas of Sunset...


----------



## Sally (Apr 10, 2014)

pbel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



But, Pbel, those atheists in Israel are not like Joe, busy condemning all religions.  And they certainly are not throwing around "Zionist entity" like Joe has been doing.  Joe, in his hatred of religions for whatever reasons seems to forget that there were and still are many scientists and inventors of products which will have and will benefit humanity.  Can you honestly say that all the medical and technological advances coming out of Israel were all brought about by atheists.  Let's face it.  Most people who have been born in America have no problem with the religion of others.  They know that there is freedom of religion and also freedom from religion in this country, and they are not obsessing over religion like Joe does.


----------



## pbel (Apr 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Being a Unitarian we have many Congregationalists from their former Religions, how ever Joe is right to point out the ugly wars fought for Religion...In fact I see one now in the ME and other areas and its sickening to me...

When Religion and Politics mix, the results are usually genocides even today.


----------



## Sally (Apr 10, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


s

So tell us, Pbel, what religion do the Chinese Communits follow?  Moreover, I find it very strange that you are only focusing, as per usual,  on one tiny area of the Middle East when so much is happening in other Middle East countries, as well as in Africa and Southeast Asia.  How come  you don't spread yourself around to follow what really is happening.  Surely you must read the news.  The news is certainly not all about Israel and the Palestinians as much as you want readers to believe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> So, Joe, you really think that Israel told Iraq to invade Kuwait so that the U.S. would go help Kuwait.  I find it hilarious when someone like Joe says "Most Jews I know...."  It reminds me of people saying something against the Jews, but then saying "Some of my best friends are Jews."
> 
> Joe, were you abused by a religious person in your youth by chance?  You have an abnorma hatred of religions.  Most people in the U.S., regardless of their beliefs, really have no problem with what others believe in because people have the freedom of choice here.  For some reason you conveniently overlook the Communists who had no religious beliefs but managed to kill millions.



I think that the ZIonists told the US that we had to take out Saddam after we pretty much told Saddam we didn't have a dog in a fight between him and the Emir of Kuwait.  You should look up a lady named April Glaspie, who was our Ambassador, who told Saddam we wouldn't get involved. 

I have a completely justified mistrust of religious stupidity, given that it has brought us homophobia, misogyny, genocide, war, inquisitions, witch burnings, crusades, jihads, suicide bombers, suppression of science. 

And the tired "Communists killed millions of people"... Um, yeah. Right.  Not the civil wars that were already raging that the Communists happen to win.  Nope. Must have been those damned Godless Commies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> But, Pbel, those atheists in Israel are not like Joe, busy condemning all religions.  And they certainly are not throwing around "Zionist entity" like Joe has been doing.  Joe, in his hatred of religions for whatever reasons seems to forget that there were and still are many scientists and inventors of products which will have and will benefit humanity.  Can you honestly say that all the medical and technological advances coming out of Israel were all brought about by atheists.  Let's face it.  Most people who have been born in America have no problem with the religion of others.  They know that there is freedom of religion and also freedom from religion in this country, and they are not obsessing over religion like Joe does.



Hey, I'd love to have "Freedom from Religion". 

I would love to have had continued the peace and prosperity we had under Bill Clinton continue, rather than getting War and Recession under Bush because Clinton lied about a blow job, Bush was right with Jesus and PNAC wanted to take out Saddam. 

That's the kind of Freedom of Religion I'd like. 

If the wealthy stole the American Dream, the Religous Right drove the getaway car.


----------



## Sally (Apr 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Sorry you are not doing well in life, Joe.  However, it looks like you have found convenient scapegoats for you lot in life.  There are many people who are Atheists who seem to not need scapegoats in their lives. 

As for Saddam, perhaps you have forgotten that it was Iran who was the biggest enemy of the Jews, not Iraq.  However, I am quite sure all the hate sites have told you that it was the Jews who wanted the war in Iraq.  Tell us, Joe, do you think it was the Jews who told the government to start the Gulf War when Saddam invaded Kuwait?  I wonder what Stormin' Norman would think about your thoughts on this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Sorry you are not doing well in life, Joe.  However, it looks like you have found convenient scapegoats for you lot in life.  There are many people who are Atheists who seem to not need scapegoats in their lives.



The whole country was doing badly in 2008.  Sorry you didn't notice that, but I've already concluded you are some kind of high-functioning retarded person. 




Sally said:


> [
> As for Saddam, perhaps you have forgotten that it was Iran who was the biggest enemy of the Jews, not Iraq.  However, I am quite sure all the hate sites have told you that it was the Jews who wanted the war in Iraq.  Tell us, Joe, do you think it was the Jews who told the government to start the Gulf War when Saddam invaded Kuwait?  I wonder what Stormin' Norman would think about your thoughts on this.



Here's the thing with that.  

Saddam had a meeting with a nice lady named April Glaspie, and asked her what the US's position would be if Iraq and Kuwait went to war.  And Glaspie responded that we had NO TREATY with Kuwait.  That we considered both Kuwait and Iraq to be allies, and that while we wished they'd work out their differences peacefully, we wouldn't take sides. 

And then Saddam pretty much overran Kuwait in one day because most of the Kuwaitis weren't terribly interested in dying for their perverted Emir.  

THen lo and behold, AIPAC and the Zionist Amen Corner in Washington were suddenly crying about poor little Kuwait. 

What's 'American' About the American Israel Public Affairs Committee? - by Michael Flynn



> AIPAC has also been active in pushing U.S. intervention in the region. In fact, its efforts to persuade U.S. lawmakers to go after Iraq date back to the first Gulf War. In an interview shortly after the 1991 Gulf War began, Thomas Dine, then the president of AIPAC, told the Wall Street Journal that his organization had been busy behind the scenes building support for the war. "Yes, we were active," said Dine. "These are the great issues of our time. If you sit on the sidelines, you have no voice."
> 
> According to press reports, in 1990 alone pro-Israel groups gave nearly $8 million in campaign contributions. Among those on the Democratic side of the aisle who received PAC cash and later supported the decision to go to war was Sen. Harry Reid, an influential Democrat who had received $150,000 from pro-Israel PACs during his Senate election bid (a dozen years later, in 2002, Reid would again support the use of force against Iraq). Other Democrats who voted for the 1991 Iraq war resolution and received lobby cash included Sen. Richard Bryan and Sen. Howell Heflin. According to the Wall Street Journal, the entire Alabama delegation in both the House and Senate voted for the resolution. Although at first glance "this can be ascribed to the conservative, pro-military character of the state," opined the Journal, it is clear that "pro-Israel PACs have also cultivated Democrats [in the state] in recent years."


----------



## Sally (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Hmm, Joe, you don't think it could have been the Saudis who asked the U.|S. for help when Kuwait was invaded?  Don't you just love the web sites Joe goes to so that he can blame the Jews?  Meanwhile, Joe should have taken up the Kuwait issue with Norman_Schwarzkopf Jr who did one heck of a job.   What do you think Stormin' Norman would have told you, Joe?


----------



## pbel (Apr 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




*Just loves to add innocuous commentary to release building gasses*.


----------



## Sally (Apr 12, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Pbel has left his head at his proctologist for years and years.  He has shown the readers that he is not interested at all in what is happening in the other Middle East countries even when he has had and still has the chance to do so..  He is only obsessed with Israel because of the Jews (not that he really cares about the Arabs there even though he claims to be) no matter how many people have been murdered elsehwere in the Middle East.  You are so obvious, Pbel.  You think the readers can't see right through you, the same way they have seen through you for years and years.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Hmm, Joe, you don't think it could have been the Saudis who asked the U.|S. for help when Kuwait was invaded?  Don't you just love the web sites Joe goes to so that he can blame the Jews?  Meanwhile, Joe should have taken up the Kuwait issue with Norman_Schwarzkopf Jr who did one heck of a job.   What do you think Stormin' Norman would have told you, Joe?



I got out of the Army right after that  fiasco...  

Because after 11 years, I found most officers got high on the smell of their own flatulence. 

Frankly, "one Heckuva job" would have been. 

"Sorry, this insanity doesn't concern us".  Let the Arabs and The Jews kill each other to their hearts content, it isn't our problem. 

Becuase here we are 24 years later, still hip deep in the garbage of the Middle East and frankly in a worse poisition. 

That's not a "heck of a job".


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You and George would hit it right off. He's another defeatist slacker.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> You and George would hit it right off. He's another defeatist slacker.



You know, before you go on and on about 'defeatists",  how about telling me what 'victory" looks like?  

Because, frankly, I don't see it.  

Do we conquer all their countries, kill all their leaders and convert them all to Christianity like Ann Coulter once suggested.  

Becuase as batshit crazy as it sounds, it frankly sounds a lot more cogent than anything AIPAC and PNAC have suggested.  

We all talk like "Democracy" and "Freedom" would solve our problems there, but the reality is, if they took a vote of the Middle East, "Kill the Zionists" would win in every country, hands down, every time.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I never lost a war and would do it again. The reason we haven't "won" since WWII is the Generals have never been able to conduct a war. Unlike Pershing and Eisenhower.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Again, you avoided the question.  

What does "Victory" in the war on "Terror" look like?  Because besides the silliness of waging war on an emotional state, exactly what does the end of the war look like.  

Now, if you want to use The World Wars as examples, they aren't particularly good ones.  

WOrld War I just left us with an angry, bitter Germany and another war to fight (With a few of our allies switching teams.)   So that's not a good example. 

World War II.... Um, yeah,  Besides the fact the USSR had more to do with winning that one than we did, we had a specific goal, the Axis governments toppled and their countries occuppied. 

So again, I ask, what does "Victory" in the Middle East look like?  Do we conquer all 20-30 Islamic states so we stop being scared of them?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Victory, IMO, would look like just one country turned into a glass parking lot. Then the rest would fall in line and stop the terrorism around the world. Simple.


----------



## Sally (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Now how do we know you got out on your own after 11 years.  I would imagine most men after 11 years were told to leave because of something they did wrong.  Meanwhile, Joe, while you are busy putting down groups that you feel are wronging everyone, have you ever thought that the Muslims might want to take over here.  Are you aware of how they are flooding into Europe and pushing their way around?  Maybe you are looking forward to becoming a dhimmi for all we know.  No one in America really cares who emigrates, whatever their religious beliefs, if they at least try to assimilate, but when a group tries to take over, I don't think Americans are going to be too happy.  So while you are blabbering about the Middle East and the "Zionists" whom you think run every aspect of American lives (those hate sites do a fine job of making their readers believe just that) , think about what is happening in Europe and what is happening  here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> Victory, IMO, would look like just one country turned into a glass parking lot. Then the rest would fall in line and stop the terrorism around the world. Simple.



i honestly wonder if Humanity can survive people like you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> Now how do we know you got out on your own after 11 years.  I would imagine most men after 11 years were told to leave because of something they did wrong.  Meanwhile, Joe, while you are busy putting down groups that you feel are wronging everyone, have you ever thought that the Muslims might want to take over here.  Are you aware of how they are flooding into Europe and pushing their way around?  Maybe you are looking forward to becoming a dhimmi for all we know.  No one in America really cares who emigrates, whatever their religious beliefs, if they at least try to assimilate, but when a group tries to take over, I don't think Americans are going to be too happy.  So while you are blabbering about the Middle East and the "Zionists" whom you think run every aspect of American lives (those hate sites do a fine job of making their readers believe just that) , think about what is happening in Europe and what is happening  here.



i find it amusing that you carry on and on about "Hate Sites" and then repeat some of the most boring anti-Muslim hate I've seen on these boards. 

Muslims are less than 5% of the population of Europe. They are hardly "pushing" anyone around. 

So, no, I don't think the muslims are going to take over here or Europe or anywhere outside of the Middle East. 

Nor to I think letting the Zionists continue to provoke them is a good idea.  

Stop provoking them, we won't have a problem.  Period.

Incidently, the Army wanted me to stay so badly they dangled an E-7 billet in front of me to get me to re-enlist one more time.   I was happy to get out after the Gulf War because, frankly, I didn't feel like dying for an Oil Company's profits.  That's not what I signed up for.


----------



## pbel (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Exactly, I just want the Terrorism to stop on Americans over this conflict that doesn't end...Like Vietnam, let's get outa there, and STOP arming anyone!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


It wasn't intended to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ooooohkay.... I hope the VA is giving you your meds...


----------



## Sally (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oh, Joe, you are so naive.  Check out how the Muslim population has soared just in Spain.  And as one Paki Brit poster had said that the Muslims will soon take over England by virtue of them having lots of babies.  Like I said, you are going to make a fine dhimmi. 

On the Internet you can tell us anything you want to, Joe.  I can tell you I was a law professor at Harvard if I felt like it.  We don't know whether or not you are telling the truth about why you got out of the service.  Your excuse about the officers sounded flimsy to me.  You were able to put up with them 9 years; and if it was so bad, you could have gotten out earlier.

As for the hate sites, why not do a little research about them.  There have been studies done on these sites.  Those who have read these hate sites and use the stuff found on them all sound like they are reading from the same playbook.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...






 The problem with war today is that it has become a media circus, and every little infraction is blown up out of proportion. The muslims have the right idea encase the media in glass houses were they can see the war from a distance and drip feed them the enemies atrocities. Use some of your own to make it look worse than it really is and you get all the bleeding hearts on your side. We in the west are scared by press badges and cameras when we should be expelling those journo's that write against us.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Forget Europe and start thinking nations, as Europe has nations without any muslims . Look at the organised rape gangs in many Western European countries. The ISLAMONAZI terrorism that is an everyday thing. You being in the USA are insulated from daily attack by muslim extremists and think that they are rare acts. The extremist attacks on the WTC should have made every American sit up and take notice. It is so bad that the British Government has issued a warning in regards to Islamic terrorism


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Oh, Joe, you are so naive.  Check out how the Muslim population has soared just in Spain.  And as one Paki Brit poster had said that the Muslims will soon take over England by virtue of them having lots of babies.  Like I said, you are going to make a fine dhimmi.



Um, yeah, and youa re kind of sounding like a fine bigot. 

We can start with Spain. According to Wiki...

Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_According to an April 2012 study by the Spanish Center of Sociological Research about 71% of Spaniards self-identify as Catholics, *2.7% other faith*, and about 24% identify with no religion (9.4% of the total are atheists). _

Yup, less than 2.7% covers ALL non-Christian Faiths.   That sounds like they are being overrun! 

Now for the United Kingdom.

United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_In the 2001 census 71.6% of all respondents indicated that they were Christians, with the next largest faiths (by number of adherents) *being Islam (2.8%), *Hinduism (1.0%), Sikhism (0.6%), Judaism (0.5%), Buddhism (0.3%) and all other religions (0.3%).[_

Wow. 2.8% Really?  Man, they need to get to that screwing, they have a big gap to fill in.  




> On the Internet you can tell us anything you want to, Joe.  I can tell you I was a law professor at Harvard if I felt like it.  We don't know whether or not you are telling the truth about why you got out of the service.  Your excuse about the officers sounded flimsy to me.  You were able to put up with them 9 years; and if it was so bad, you could have gotten out earlier.



Do you have poor reading comprehension skills?  I pretty clearly stated that the reason I got out was after the Gulf War, after I watched the Zionists LIE us into a war against a helpless third world country that wasn't really our enemy, I just didn't feel like dying for the oil companies.  And given how man folks I've seen who got their lives screwed up for no good reason in Gulf War I and Gulf War II, it was probably a good call. 




> As for the hate sites, why not do a little research about them.  There have been studies done on these sites.  Those who have read these hate sites and use the stuff found on them all sound like they are reading from the same playbook.



Why would I want to waste my time doing rearch on "Hate sites" when just reading the news (which they largely control), you find out what a bunch of Jerks the Zionists are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> The problem with war today is that it has become a media circus, and every little infraction is blown up out of proportion. The muslims have the right idea encase the media in glass houses were they can see the war from a distance and drip feed them the enemies atrocities. Use some of your own to make it look worse than it really is and you get all the bleeding hearts on your side. We in the west are scared by press badges and cameras when we should be expelling those journo's that write against us.



No, dumbass. 

The problem with war today is that we let special interests whip us up into a frenzy about going to war, and then when we find out it's usually under some kind of false pretense, people turn against it. 

The Iraq War is a great example.  

People did not turn agianst it because the Media "blew" Abu Grahib "out of proportion".  That was actually a pretty terrible thing, and we didn't even see the worst pictures. 

People turned against Iraq because it soon became apparent Bush and his PNAC/AIPAC/NeoCon buddies lied about the reasons we went in there. 

There were no WMD's. 

There was no working relationship between Bin Laden and Saddam. 

Invading Iraq did not cause a wave of Democracy to sweep across the MIddle East. 

That's why people turned against that. 

Of course, the fact it dragged on for 10 years with little progress being made didn't help, either.  Even in WWII, people were pretty tired of the thing by 1945.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Forget Europe and start thinking nations, as Europe has nations without any muslims . Look at the organised rape gangs in many Western European countries. The ISLAMONAZI terrorism that is an everyday thing. You being in the USA are insulated from daily attack by muslim extremists and think that they are rare acts. The extremist attacks on the WTC should have made every American sit up and take notice. It is so bad that the British Government has issued a warning in regards to Islamic terrorism



Actually, the western nations have the lower end, as stated above.  the 5% figure includes nations in the Balkans (Bosnia, ALbania, Bulgaria) with larger Islamic populations left over from when the Ottomans were at their height.  IN the UK it's 5%, in Spain it's less than 2.3%. 

(Incidently, in the 'Muslim % of population, it says 5%, in the entry under UK, it says 2.8%. Thanks, Wiki... for confusing the issue.)  

Islam by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I do think that the WTC attacks should have made us take notice. It should have gotten us wondering, "Why the hell are we needlessly antagonizing 1/6 of the world's population so a small religious group can play _God Loves Me the Very Best_."


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




 The 2001 census did not include a section for religion so is viewed as flawed. The 2011 census puts a clearer picture on it with at least double the numbers and is still off by 500,000 to take in illegals. So the figure for the UK overall is closer to 5%. But now look at areas and you see London is 55%, Bradford 60% etc , areas were the muslims are controlling everything and are ethnically cleansing the whites from these areas. Attacking Christians and defacing their churches, disrupting services and beating up disabled elderly war veterans. Unless you witness it first hand you can never understand just what it is like. Just recently an Islamic extremist group has been shown to have plans to take control of British schools and have them changed to sharia compliant ones. Segregating the children and forcing them to learn islam and the Koran, tearing up the National Curriculum and banning all English food. Then we had the child sex gangs all over the country that raped 12 year old girls and forced them into prostitution, protected by a left wing government in return for votes. All muslim adult men acting in accordance with their religion. The team of doctors that turned extremist and tried to blow up an International airport full of families either on their way to their holiday destination or just returning. Now if you cant trust a doctor then who can you trust.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Take gaza as an example of the media circus and see how the reporters are stationed in 5 star hotels and waited on hand and foot. But not allowed to go outside to do their jobs. The hamas leadership employ Palestinian cameramen to take the pictures and narrate the stories for the reporters living of the fat of the land. Any that do decide to go outside face beatings and attacks, many threatened with murder if they don't leave immediately. All documented on the internet for anyone to see. 
 The fact remains that the muslims have such a tight grip on the media that they report what the muslims tell them


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 It is because the source is different every time you use it. Ten years ago the muslim population in the UK was "officially" 1.2 million and had not altered in 14 years, even thought 1 million new arrivals had taken place. Then in 2006 the truth emerged that the real figure was closer to 3.5 million and rising fast. So apply the higher percentage figure as the real one.

 "WE" are not antagonising 15% of the worlds population we are running away from 20% + of the worlds most psychopathic killers. The same psychopathic killers that have it as one of their religious commands to "KILL ALL THE JEWS" then enslave everyone else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> It is because the source is different every time you use it. Ten years ago the muslim population in the UK was "officially" 1.2 million and had not altered in 14 years, even thought 1 million new arrivals had taken place. Then in 2006 the truth emerged that the real figure was closer to 3.5 million and rising fast. So apply the higher percentage figure as the real one.
> 
> "WE" are not antagonising 15% of the worlds population we are running away from 20% + of the worlds most psychopathic killers. The same psychopathic killers that have it as one of their religious commands to "KILL ALL THE JEWS" then enslave everyone else.



I'm still waiting for you to show me the verse in the Koran that says "Kill all the Jews". 

Historically, Jews did okay in Islamic Lands compared to Christian ones. 

Oh, there is a religious leader that published a religious text called "The Jews and their Lies".  Unfortunately, it wasn't Mohammed, it was Martin Luther.  Not that the Lutherans will cop to that at their pancake breakfast.


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Where did you read that AIPAC lied about the reasons the U.S went to Iraq ?

Or are you just parroting what all the other anti Zionists spew?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Where did you read that AIPAC lied about the reasons the U.S went to Iraq ?
> 
> Or are you just parroting what all the other anti Zionists spew?



What, were you asleep during the whole of the Bush Administration?  


For Israel Lobby Group, War Is Topic A

_



			At an AIPAC session on Sunday night, Israeli Foreign Minister Silvan Shalom proclaimed in a speech praising Secretary of State Colin L. Powell: "We have followed with great admiration your efforts to mobilize the international community to disarm Iraq and bring democracy and peace to the region, to the Middle East and to the rest of the world. Just imagine, Mr. Secretary, how much easier it would have been if Israel had been a member of the Security Council."

A parade of top Bush administration officials -- Powell, national security adviser Condoleezza Rice, political director Kenneth Mehlman, Undersecretary of State John R. Bolton and Assistant Secretary of State William Burns -- appeared before the AIPAC audience. The officials won sustained cheers for their jabs at European opponents of war in Iraq, and their tough remarks aimed at two perennial foes of Israel, Syria and Iran.

The AIPAC meeting -- attended by about 5,000 people, including half the Senate and a third of the House -- was planned long before it became clear it would coincide with hostilities in Iraq. And organizers tried to play down the emphasis on Iraq, dedicating only one of its 12 "forums" during the conference to the war. "This is not about Iraq," said AIPAC spokesman Josh Block. "This is about going to Congress and lobbying for the Israeli aid package."

The reason for the sensitivity is clear. Internationally, anything that links Israel to the current war could alienate friendly Arab states by suggesting that the war is driven by Israel's interests. At home, the embrace of the war by an organization of influential Jews could fuel anti-Semitic conspiracy theories, though polls have indicated that American Jews are less likely to support the Iraq war than white Americans of other faiths.
		
Click to expand...

_
AIPAC's fingerprints are all over that abortion.  True, they don't want to cop to it now. I don't blame them.  I also ain't gonna let them off the hook.


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I see no lies in there. Try again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Why should I? AIPAC was all for the War.  

That's the point.  

Because war benefitted the Zionist Entity.  One more threat to them, out of the way.  

Those 5000 American kids who came home in body bags... meh, they're only Gentiles.


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Why should I? AIPAC was all for the War.
> 
> That's the point.
> 
> ...



Zionist Entity 
Stop making me laugh please!

The U.S made the decision to go to war in Iraq and Afghanistan
The U.S ordered troops to go to Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I? AIPAC was all for the War.
> ...



I have no problem with the war in Afghanistan, other than the half-assed way Bush conducted it. 

The War in Iraq, that was teh Zionists seeing an oppurtunity to get us to do in 2003 what they couldn't get us to do in 1991.


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself that, if it makes you feel better Joe!


----------



## pbel (Apr 13, 2014)

AIPAC, PNAC. Mass Media...Zionism controls American Pols through the Corruption of money...Wake Up America!

Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Project for the New American Century (PNAC) was an American think tank based in Washington, D.C. established in 1997 as a non-profit educational organization founded by William Kristol and Robert Kagan. The PNAC's stated goal is "to promote American global leadership."[1] Fundamental to the PNAC were the view that "American leadership is both good for America and good for the world" and support for "a Reaganite policy of military strength and moral clarity."[2] With its members in numerous key administrative positions, the PNAC exerted influence on high-level U.S. government officials in the administration of U.S. President George W. Bush and affected the Bush Administration's development of military and foreign policies, especially involving national security and the Iraq War.[3][


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 Plenty of Islamic religious leaders have said KILL ALL THE JEWS

 You read Islamic history that is full of lies, and no two ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDISTS tell the same story. You and the little boy monte disagree on this

 Now to the Koran

 Quran 9:29-Fight against Christians and Jews until they pay the tribute readily, being brought low.

Quran 4:91- If the unbelievers do not offer you peace, kill them wherever you find them. Against such you are given clear warrant.

. Quran 9:7-9-Dont make treaties with non-Muslims. They are all evildoers and should not be trusted.

Quran 9:12-14-Fight the disbelievers! Allah is on your side; he will give you victory.

. Quran 9:5 Kill the nonbelievers wherever you find them.

Quran 2:191-2-Kill disbelievers wherever you find them. If they attack you, then kill them. Such is the reward of disbelievers.

Quran (5:51) - O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people.

Quran (2:65-66) Christians and Jews must believe what Allah has revealed to Muhammad or Allah will disfigure their faces or turn them into apes, as he did the Sabbath-breakers.

Quran (4:48, 4:116)-Those who ascribe a partner to Allah (like Christians do with Jesus and the Holy Spirit) will not be forgiven. They have invented a tremendous sin.

Quran (4:51)-Jews and Christians believe in idols and false deities, yet they claim to be more rightly guided than Muslims.

Quran (5:51) Dont take Jews or Christians for friends. If you do, then Allah will consider you to be one of them.

Quran (5:80)  You will see many of them befriending those who disbelieve; certainly evil is that which their souls have sent before for them, that Allah became displeased with them and in chastisement shall they abide. Those Muslims who befriend unbelievers will abide in hell.

Quran (3:85) - And whoever desires a religion other than Islam, it shall not be accepted from him, and in the hereafter he shall be one of the losers.

. Quran 9:6-Those who submit and convert to Islam will be treated well. (Those who dont submit will be killed. See previous verse.)

Quran 5:53 Jews and Christians are losers.

Quran 5:59 Jews and Christians are evil-livers.

Quran 5:63 Evil is the handiwork of the rabbis and priests.

Quran 5:72 Christians will be burned in the Fire.

Quran 5:73Christians are wrong about the Trinity. For that they will have a painful doom.

Quran 9:30Christians and Jews are perverse. Allah himself fights against them.

Quran 9:34 Give tidings (O Muhammad) of a painful doom to the rich and greedy Christian monks and Jewish rabbis.

Quran 19:35-37Woe unto the disbelievers from the meeting of an awful Day.
Jesus was not the Son of God. Those who say he was (Christians) are going to hell.

Quran 28:62-64 Allah will taunt Christians on the day of their doom, saying: Where are My partners whom ye imagined?

Quran 40:73Allah will taunt the Christians in hell, saying: Where are all my parnters that you used to believe in?

Ishaq:364 Muslims, take not Jews and Christians as friends. Whoever protects them becomes one of them, they become diseased, and will earn a similar fate.

Quran 3:67 Abraham was not a Jew nor yet a Christian; but he was a true Muslim, surrendered to Allah (which is Islam), and he joined not gods with Allah.


 Then the hadiths

 6980 

  Thaur b. Zaid has narrated this hadith with the same chain of transmitters.  


 6981 

  Ibn 'Umar reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: You will fight against the Jews and you will kill them until even a stone would say: Come here, Muslim, there is a Jew (hiding himself behind me) ; kill him.  


 6982 

  Ubaidullah has reported this hadith with this chain of transmitters (and the Words are):" There is a Jew behind me."  


 6983 

  Abdullah b. 'Umar reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: You and the Jews would fight against one another until a stone would say: Muslim, here is a Jew behind me; come and kill him.  


 6984 

  Abdullah b. 'Umar reported that Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) said: The Jews will fight against you and you will gain victory over them until the stone would say: Muslim, here is a Jew behind me; kill him.  


 6985 

  Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.  


 6986 

  Jabir b. Samura reported: I heard Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: Before the Last Hour there would be many liars, and there is an addition in the badith transmitted on the authority of Abu Ahwas of these words:" I said to him: Did you hear it from Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him)? He said: Yes."  


 6987 

  This hadith has been narrated on the authority of Simak with the same chain of transmitters. and Simak said: I heard my brother say that jabir had stated: Be on your guard against them.  


 6988 

  Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The Last Hour would not come until there would arise about thirty impostors, liars, and each one of them would claim that he is a messenger of Allah.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 So no actual evidence just your ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED giving you a feeling that it was that way


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Why should I? AIPAC was all for the War.
> 
> That's the point.
> 
> ...





 And once again an ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST shows its true colours by spewing "Zionist entity" as only the can. It is still a RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED term


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I? AIPAC was all for the War.
> ...





 Don't forget the UN sanctioned the wars and ordered the allied troops to teach saadam a lesson, not once but twice.

 I cant see Israel having any control over the UNSC and the UNGC


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 You really do have as twisted version of accounts and believe far too many conspiracy theories. The UNSC decided that Iraq was not playing ball so told the UNGC to send the troops back in. Now this would be the ISLAMIC controlled UNSC who at the first sniff of Israel would have boycotted any action against iraq


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2014)

pbel said:


> AIPAC, PNAC. Mass Media...Zionism controls American Pols through the Corruption of money...Wake Up America!
> 
> Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Project for the New American Century (PNAC) was an American think tank based in Washington, D.C. established in 1997 as a non-profit educational organization founded by William Kristol and Robert Kagan. The PNAC's stated goal is "to promote American global leadership."[1] Fundamental to the PNAC were the view that "American leadership is both good for America and good for the world" and support for "a Reaganite policy of military strength and moral clarity."[2] With its members in numerous key administrative positions, the PNAC exerted influence on high-level U.S. government officials in the administration of U.S. President George W. Bush and affected the Bush Administration's development of military and foreign policies, especially involving national security and the Iraq War.[3][






 Seems that you are now relying on banned wikipedia contributers. What next using your own Wiki entries as evidence, or are you DW


 This account is a suspected sock puppet of DW and has been blocked indefinitely.
 Please refer to editing habits, contributions or the sockpuppet investigation of the sockpuppeteer for evidence. This policy subsection may also be helpful. 

User:Black Widow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I gave you proof.  You chose to ignore it, that's kind of on you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> You really do have as twisted version of accounts and believe far too many conspiracy theories. The UNSC decided that Iraq was not playing ball so told the UNGC to send the troops back in. Now this would be the ISLAMIC controlled UNSC who at the first sniff of Israel would have boycotted any action against iraq



Did you skip over the part where the UN did NOT authorize the invasion intentionally? Or are you just being dishonest or stupid.  

Iraq war was illegal and breached UN charter, says Annan | World news | The Guardian

_The UN chief had warned the US and its allies a week before the invasion in March 2003 that military action would violate the UN charter. But he has hitherto refrained from using the damning word "illegal". 

Both Mr Blair and the foreign secretary, Jack Straw, claim that Saddam Hussein was in breach of security council resolution 1441 passed late in 2002, and of previous resolutions calling on him to give up weapons of mass destruction. France and other countries claimed these were insufficient. 
_

Oh, I also wonder how the UN security Council was Dominated by Islamic countries. 

MEMBERSHIP OF PRINCIPAL UNITED NATIONS ORGANS IN 2003

The five permanent members of the Security Council are China, France, Russian Federation, United Kingdom and the United States.


The 10 non-permanent members of the Council in 2003 are Angola (2004), Bulgaria (2003), Cameroon (2003), Chile (2004), Germany (2004), Guinea (2003), Mexico (2003), Pakistan (2004), Spain (2004), Syria (2003).

Only two of those are Islamic countries.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Most of these verses are about Christians. ONly a few say "Kill", and that's only in the context of war.  

Most of these are the typical, "If you dont belong to my faith, you are going to hell" variety, which frankly, every religiion that has a "Hell" concept thinks is going to happen to the other guy... so I'm really not that impressed with that.  

That the Christianity and Islam spend soooo much time on Hell concepts kind of showt hem to be depraved religions.  

Nice thing about Judaism- they don't believe in Hell... or an afterlife, for htat matter.


----------



## Sally (Apr 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




Phoenal;, after reading the following article and hearing the Zionists this and Zionists that on these forums to blame the "Zionists" for everything bad happening, it reminds me that this hatred doesn't come out of thin air.  Somewhere along the line it was taught.  Meanwhile, it really is laughable for someone to try to pin the 1991 Gulf War on the "Zionists" when it was Saddam who invaded Kuwait.  Never would their closed minds think that perhaps the Saudis asked the U.S. for help.  And naturally they are trying to pin the second Gulf War entirely on the "Zionists" too, as if there was nobody else involved in making the decision.

Three dead, teenager critical after shootings at Jewish facilities - latimes.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> 
> Phoenal;, after reading the following article and hearing the Zionists this and Zionists that on these forums to blame the "Zionists" for everything bad happening, it reminds me that this hatred doesn't come out of thin air.  Somewhere along the line it was taught.  Meanwhile, it really is laughable for someone to try to pin the 1991 Gulf War on the "Zionists" when it was Saddam who invaded Kuwait.  Never would their closed minds think that perhaps the Saudis asked the U.S. for help.  And naturally they are trying to pin the second Gulf War entirely on the "Zionists" too, as if there was nobody else involved in making the decision.
> ...



Yup, people who are critical of Israel's policies are just like a mentally ill person who shot people. 

Hey, now, if we lived in a country where crazy people can't buy guns.... oh, wait, let's not got there.  

And again, you avoided the point.  WE TOLD SADDAM WE WOULDN'T GET INVOLVED IF HE INVADED KUWAIT.  

Now, this is kind of a big deal. We took the sensible position that in such a conflict, we had no stake.  Just like we didn't intervene in a lot of other conflicts in the world that didn't involve us. 

But then the Zionists saw an oppurtunity, and gosh darn, suddenly we were all about making sure the Emir of Kuwait could go back to his favorite hobby, arranging sham marriages to virgins.


----------



## Sally (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The U.S. actually told Saddam that it was OK to invade Kuwait and that the U.S. wouldn't get involved if he did???  First I ever heard of that.  Can you prove this to us from a legitimate site?

As the readers can see, it is still "Zionist this" and "Zionist that" from people with Joe's mind set.  It is quite easy to see why most of the hate crimes in the U.S. are committed against the Jews and of course the Blacks.

And, Joe, in a free country like this, of course people can be critical of what the government does.  However, when someone goes overboard with his "Zionist this" and "Zionist that," it certainly tells an awful lot about that person.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> The U.S. actually told Saddam that it was OK to invade Kuwait and that the U.S. wouldn't get involved if he did???  First I ever heard of that.  Can you prove this to us from a legitimate site?



I have. Several times. 

Ex-Envoy Details Hussein Meeting

During the run-up to the war, the Iraqi government released a transcript of Glaspie's meeting with Hussein on July 25, 1990, which suggested that she gave tacit approval for an invasion. Glaspie managed to convince lawmakers that the transcript was inaccurate and that she had forcefully warned Hussein not to invade. But her credibility eroded after the leak of her classified cable to the State Department about the meeting, which suggested a more conciliatory conversation with Hussein. 

...

Glaspie's cable was declassified after a Freedom of Information Act appeal by the National Security Archive at George Washington University. The cable, along with others obtained by the archive, suggests that she was largely carrying out a policy, pushed by State at the time, of seeking to improve relations with Iraq. 



Yeah...Oooops.  Well, good thing AIPAC stopped by to tell Bush-41 and Baker what their priorities were. 



Sally said:


> As the readers can see, it is still "Zionist this" and "Zionist that" from people with Joe's mind set.  It is quite easy to see why most of the hate crimes in the U.S. are committed against the Jews and of course the Blacks.
> 
> And, Joe, in a free country like this, of course people can be critical of what the government does.  However, when someone goes overboard with his "Zionist this" and "Zionist that," it certainly tells an awful lot about that person.



Yawn.... frankly, I get a little tired of the "I'm being oppressed" shit no matter who plays that card.  

It's usually played by groups who don't want to take responsibility for what they are doing wrong.  

Frankly, Jesse Jackson once said, "I think we are tired of hearing about the Holocaust!"  I agree.  And I'm tired about hearing about Slavery, too.  

And, no, I'm pretty liberal about most issues these days.  I don't think past injustices are a license for bad behavior in the here and now.


----------



## Sally (Apr 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



It sounds to me, Joe, that she didn't tell Saddam that American gave its OK for him to invade Kuwait or that she even had authority to say that.  Perhaps you can copy and paste from your article where it definitely says that he was given that OK.  Keep on yawning, Joe.  A guy like you will never be a victim of a hate crime.  However, it will be guys like you who commit them.  I am not saying that you, yourself, will commit a hate crime, just that people with your thinking commit them.  

As for Jesse Jackson, does anyone really care about what he thinks on any subject?  However, a few years back some Black kid was beaten in my area, and the authorities found that the kids who did it had download things from the hate sites.  I imagine those hate sites are very popular with Junior Skinheads.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Saddam Hussein & the invasion of Kuwait - ÕÏÇã ÍÓíä æ ÛÒæ ÇáßæíÊ
April Glaspie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Glaspie tried to be "too" diplomatic and not forceful enough with someone like Saddam

Language and culture no doubt played a part.  Mostly Glaspie was the wrong person to face Saddam.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 No you gave what you believed and did not provide any corroborative proof from another source. This means either you are too lazy to look or the proof does not exist. It is so easy to fall for the first entry in a search that meets with your POV, it is finding other sources that is hard.

 Just a lesson in doing the research before posting


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 It meets the terms of the UN charter so no UN resolution was needed

 However, the US government stated that an armed attack by Iraq did occur against the US and its coalition partners as demonstrated by the assassination attempt on former US President George H. W. Bush in 1993 and firing on coalition aircraft enforcing the no-fly zones over Northern and Southern Iraq since the 1991 Gulf War ceasefire agreement. Under Article 51 of the UN Charter, *the US reserved the right to self-defense, even without a UN mandate,* as were the cases in the bombing of Iraq in June 1993 in retaliation for Hussein's attempt on former President Bush's life and again in 1996 in retaliation for Hussein's targeting of American aircraft patrolling the no-fly zones over Northern and Southern Iraq and the launching of a major offensive against the city of Irbil in Iraqi Kurdistan in violation of UNSC Resolution 688 prohibiting repression of Iraq's ethnic minorities.[12][13]


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 The only other religions that Mohamed came in contact with were Jews, Christians and some arab heathens. So these verses were aimed at them all, but if you look you see the term Jew coming up all the time in the verses.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> 
> The only other religions that Mohamed came in contact with were Jews, Christians and some arab heathens. So these verses were aimed at them all, but if you look you see the term Jew coming up all the time in the verses.



No doubt.  Islam is an off-shoot of Judaism and other Abrahamic religions.  

But "Kill all the Jews" isn't in there as much as you want it to be.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> It meets the terms of the UN charter so no UN resolution was needed
> 
> However, the US government stated that an armed attack by Iraq did occur against the US and its coalition partners as demonstrated by the assassination attempt on former US President George H. W. Bush in 1993 and firing on coalition aircraft enforcing the no-fly zones over Northern and Southern Iraq since the 1991 Gulf War ceasefire agreement. Under Article 51 of the UN Charter, *the US reserved the right to self-defense, even without a UN mandate,* as were the cases in the bombing of Iraq in June 1993 in retaliation for Hussein's attempt on former President Bush's life and again in 1996 in retaliation for Hussein's targeting of American aircraft patrolling the no-fly zones over Northern and Southern Iraq and the launching of a major offensive against the city of Irbil in Iraqi Kurdistan in violation of UNSC Resolution 688 prohibiting repression of Iraq's ethnic minorities.[12][13]



Um, yeah, we really needed to defend ourselves from a guy whose authority barely extended beyond Baghdad at that point.  

Puh-lease.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> It sounds to me, Joe, that she didn't tell Saddam that American gave its OK for him to invade Kuwait or that she even had authority to say that.  Perhaps you can copy and paste from your article where it definitely says that he was given that OK.  Keep on yawning, Joe.  A guy like you will never be a victim of a hate crime.  However, it will be guys like you who commit them.  I am not saying that you, yourself, will commit a hate crime, just that people with your thinking commit them.
> 
> As for Jesse Jackson, does anyone really care about what he thinks on any subject?  However, a few years back some Black kid was beaten in my area, and the authorities found that the kids who did it had download things from the hate sites.  I imagine those hate sites are very popular with Junior Skinheads.



I think when your Zionist pals shoot Palestinian Kids or run over poor Rachel Corrie with a BUlldozer, that kind of counts as a "Hate Crime".  

Please take your victimology and stick it where the sun don't shine.  The Zionists are being attacked becase they stole someone else's land, and those people want it back.  

Not because they are "victims".  You guys have played this card way too often.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> [q
> 
> Glaspie tried to be "too" diplomatic and not forceful enough with someone like Saddam
> 
> Language and culture no doubt played a part.  Mostly Glaspie was the wrong person to face Saddam.



NO, the problem was not that Glaspie was too "Diplomatic".  Our problem was that we keep sticking our hands in the Middle East Hornet's nest and wondering why we get stung. 

The problem was that the US turned a blind eye to what Saddam was doing for decades. He waged an 8 year war against Iran, and we did nothing because we didn't like Iran.  He gassed the Kurds and we said nothing about it because, heck, our Ally Turkey was oppressing the Kurds, too, and the main Kurdish independence party had communist leanings. 

And the whole time Reagan was trying to make nice with the Iraqis, the Zionists were jumping up and down screaming about how he was a threat and stuff.  

Then he invaded Kuwait, and the Zionists had a guy in George Bush that was willing to do their bidding.  Nice thing about Reagan, he didn't let the Zionists push him around. Bush was taffy in their hands, though.  

The one thing that Bush-41 was smart enough to do, though, was not invade Iraq proper like the Zionists desperately wanted.  ANd given what an absolute disaster the invasion of Iraq that Bush-43 did was, that was probably a smart call.  

A smarter call would be to completely wash our hands of the MIddle East Insane Asylum and stop getting involved in their fights about who an Imaginary Man in the Sky Loves Best.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




 It is in there and that is the worry, all other religions have moved on from their violent past and act in a 21c civilised manner. But islam still has violence as one of its main commands, and is shown when they practise sharia law.

 Islam is a made up religion to slake the thirst of psychopathic murdering rapists in 7c Arabia


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




 Still shows that you are wrong though doesn't it, and that under the terms of the UN charter the second war was legal. The first war was as a result of a UN resolution so again was legal.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> 
> It is in there and that is the worry, all other religions have moved on from their violent past and act in a 21c civilised manner. But islam still has violence as one of its main commands, and is shown when they practise sharia law.
> ...



I'm sorry, when CHristian Serbs were genociding the shit out of Muslim Bosnian and Kosovars, not seeing that as a "Civilized manner".  Nor is what the Zionist Entity is doing on the West Bank and Gaza "civilized".  

The fact is, religion hasn't changed, we have.  Most religions don't follow the insane requirements of their holy books, for the most part.  Including most of the world's 1 billion Muslims.  And the more civilized a country is, it's usually because it's less religious.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Try reading the Geneva conventions and see who is really to blame for the children getting killed. It might shock you to see that your fellow ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST SCUM are held fully responsible.
 As for Rachel Corrie she took her own life because she was mentally unable to handle anything, she was a traitor to her country and a stupid fool to stand in front of a bulldozer collapsing tunnels. The house she was allegedly protecting was never touched and is still standing to this day. Just take a look on google maps.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



NO, actually it doesn't.  It just shows that the UN is incapable of enforcing its own rules...

Are you seriously trying to pass of the IRaq War as a good idea?  Seriously?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...






 And it had nothing to do with American civilians being shot by Iraqi troops in Kuwait did it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> 
> Try reading the Geneva conventions and see who is really to blame for the children getting killed. It might shock you to see that your fellow ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST SCUM are held fully responsible.
> As for Rachel Corrie she took her own life because she was mentally unable to handle anything, she was a traitor to her country and a stupid fool to stand in front of a bulldozer collapsing tunnels. The house she was allegedly protecting was never touched and is still standing to this day. Just take a look on google maps.



Yup, because after they killed her, they certainly couldn't go back and demolish this man's house. That would have been poor form. A Blonde American Girl died. CNN was paying attention now!  

The Zionist Entity is considered the aggressor in Gaza.  Only because the US props it up does it continue. 

And Americans are going to get pretty sick of that while they watch their money go over there while our schools and roads are crumbling.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 WAs it done as part of their religion as commanded by their god and invoking the name of their god. You know like the bosnian muslims did when they raped any female of any age in the name of allah, and then slit their throats. Or when they captured a Christian boy and screeched allahu ahkbar as they cut of his head with a blunt knife.  The recent religious murder of a British man by two crazed muslims show just how steeped in blood lust the whole of islam is


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Not at all I would have executed it from afar and let the Iraqis pick up the pieces. No need for ground troops in modern warfare when we have satellite imaging and we can hit a target from 5,000 miles. One bunker buster on saadams palace would have ended the war within seconds.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131,  _et al,_

Of course, you are entitled to your opinion.



JoeB131 said:


> Yup, because after they killed her, they certainly couldn't go back and demolish this man's house. That would have been poor form. A Blonde American Girl died. CNN was paying attention now!


*(COMMENT)*

Anytime someone dies in the course of anti-government activities, it is a sad moment; and, most of the time, unnecessary.  Given the number of anti-government demonstrations, it is a testament to patients of government that more such unfortunate incidents have not occurred.

In most cases, the strategy of such demonstrations is not so much to halting the government activity, as it is to create a media event.  And a tragedy is certainly a way; but as we saw in Tiananmen Square, a defenseless protestor standing against huge lumbering track vehicles --- can also be a media catcher.  Periodically, the media centers on these types of unusual events.  It is not so dissimilar to the media furor stirred when "Brian Willson, a Vietnam veteran and activist, was hit by this train as it approached the Concord Naval Weapons Station on September 1, 1987. The train cut off his legs, left him with multiple broken bones and a plate in his head. (CBS News)"  From time to time, it happens and sells news stories.



JoeB131 said:


> Zionist Entity is considered the aggressor in Gaza.  Only because the US props it up does it continue.


*(COMMENT)* 

Oh, I wouldn't say that it was because the "US props it up does it continue."  I would say that it continues because the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP), culturally, doesn't have the gray cell matter to pursue alternative means.  Remembering that civil disturbance, discourse and violence are the national past-time of many populations in the region, as many of these Middle Eastern population are without the knowledge, skills and abilities to administer benevolent governments.



JoeB131 said:


> Americans are going to get pretty sick of that while they watch their money go over there while our schools and roads are crumbling.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, I think that Americans, given what they know now, are less likely to provide military support to populations that share the same characteristics as Afghanis, Egyptians, Libyans, Iraqis, Persians, and Syrians.  They simply have not demonstrated the ability to establish peaceful and beneficial regimes.

Israel, on the other hand, has achieved some significant economic and political progress in the last half-century.  What Americans don't want is to waste money on cultures like the HoAP that are borderline failed states and will just waste any advantage the US gives them.  To date, the HoAP has been unable to stand alone and support itself.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 It was never on the cards to begin with, the plan was to collapse the tunnels on the heads of the Palestinian terrorists. A traitor to her country died of her own hands as she did not have to stand were she did. It was planned and executed by mindless morons who had been fed ANTISEMITIC lies by ISLAMONAZI SCUM.

 Again with the ISLAMONAZI term that is seen as racism and intolerance by all civilised human beings. I don't give a damn what the gazans think they are just ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST SCUM and have no place in society.

 I doubt it very much when the unemployment lines grow longer and the National debt spirals out of control. Will they call for the return of the trillions wasted on Islamic countries as well, don't forget I have already shown that islam gets 10 times what Judaism gets.


----------



## Sally (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Poor Joe, so obsessed with Rachel Corrie (who actually didn't have to stand in front of a bulldozer and play chickie with it), but not at all obsessed with the victims of the armed terrorist who was hiding in the offices of the ISM.  Meanwhile, has anyone seen Joe complaining about all the other Arab kids who have been murdered in Syria and are still being murdered.  After all, this is not the only forum; there is also a Middle East forum where Joe can let it all hang out.  He can show us on that forum how concerned he is for Arab children killed by their fellow Arabs.  Then again, the "Zionists" are not involved so it would be a waste of time for Joe.

I hate to say this, Joe, but you really should see a psychiatrist at the Veterans Hospital.  Maybe you can get over your "Zionist this" and "Zionist that."


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



365 idols in Mecca.  People came from all around to pray there.  Mohammed also traveled in business and met people from around the world that criss crossed along trade routes.


----------



## toastman (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Like I said Joe, you started this thread for the sole purpose of trashing Israel.
You truly are a miserable, brainwashed and hate filled person. And, you're not even trying to hide that.
My favourite part about you is how you justify attacks against Israelis and how you throw around the word Zionist and Zionist Entity as if you even know what it means. 
One would think that after spewing your anti Zionist venom for several pages, you would have tapped out on your hateful lust. You're a disgusting pig. 
BTW, you need a towel to wipe all that venom from your mouth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Like I said Joe, you started this thread for the sole purpose of trashing Israel.
> You truly are a miserable, brainwashed and hate filled person. And, you're not even trying to hide that.
> ...



Naw, guy, you all are the ones who are angry that playing the whole "Poor Zionists" card isn't flying with most of the world anymore.


----------



## toastman (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Except I'm not playing that card and honestly I don't see how anyone else is either.
I think you're just delusional Joe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Poor Joe, so obsessed with Rachel Corrie (who actually didn't have to stand in front of a bulldozer and play chickie with it), but not at all obsessed with the victims of the armed terrorist who was hiding in the offices of the ISM.  Meanwhile, has anyone seen Joe complaining about all the other Arab kids who have been murdered in Syria and are still being murdered.  After all, this is not the only forum; there is also a Middle East forum where Joe can let it all hang out.  He can show us on that forum how concerned he is for Arab children killed by their fellow Arabs.  Then again, the "Zionists" are not involved so it would be a waste of time for Joe.
> 
> I hate to say this, Joe, but you really should see a psychiatrist at the Veterans Hospital.  Maybe you can get over your "Zionist this" and "Zionist that."



Actually, having contempt for Religious Stupidity is what I consider healthy. 

Deranged is stealing land from people who will happily strap bombs to themselves in order to try to kill you.  

But to your whiny point, yes, your AIPAC buddies did try to get us to save AL Qaeda Terrorists in Syria because they consider Al Qaeda less of a threat than Bashir Assad, for some reason. 

I wonder why that is? 

AIPAC to go all-out on Syria - Manu Raju - POLITICO.com

Hmmm... maybe because the can totally sell the terrorism thing to keep American bucks flowing.  

Assad was only a threat to them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> It was never on the cards to begin with, the plan was to collapse the tunnels on the heads of the Palestinian terrorists. A traitor to her country died of her own hands as she did not have to stand were she did. It was planned and executed by mindless morons who had been fed ANTISEMITIC lies by ISLAMONAZI SCUM.
> 
> ...



The Zionists get more money than the Muslims do, and the only reason the Muslims get our money is because they promise they'll play nice with the Zionists.


----------



## Sally (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I really have to laugh.   More of this "Zionist this" and "Zionist that."  The U.S. gives money to so many countries around the world, and the money usually lands up in the pockets of the dictators and tyrants ruling that country.  I remember reading years ago how the U.S. gave a huge sum of money to some country to build houses for poor people.  Do you think the houses were ever built for the poor people, Joe?  The money went into the pocket of the ruler there.

Meanwhile, we give tons of money to Pakistan, and there are Pakistani soldiers who give away Intelligence to the Taliban, who in turn murder our soldiers.


----------



## Sally (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Hmm, I see that AIPAC is mentioned on Stormfront.com.  No doubt if I looked further I would see AIPAC mentioned on many of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  There are many posters and no doubt many, many readers who never even heard of AIPAC until those with the mind set of Joe brought that group up.  I know I had never heard about it previously until I started reading these forums, and then it was spewed out all the time so that "The Zionists" could be blamed for everything.  Meanwhile, over 150,000 people are dead in Syria, Joe.  Was AIPAC or the Zionists responsible for their deaths?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



"Waaaah, Mom, Joe is saying 'Zionist" again." 

Point is, most of our money goes to the Zionists, or the Zionists neighbors or countries we ended up invading because the Zionists were all scared of them.  

Frankly, I just don't see it as a good investment. It's not like they are ever going to start loving each other.  

Top 25 recipients of U.S. Foreign Aid | Peace . Gold . LOVE


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> Hmm, I see that AIPAC is mentioned on Stormfront.com.  No doubt if I looked further I would see AIPAC mentioned on many of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  There are many posters and no doubt many, many readers who never even heard of AIPAC until those with the mind set of Joe brought that group up.  I know I had never heard about it previously until I started reading these forums, and then it was spewed out all the time so that "The Zionists" could be blamed for everything.  Meanwhile, over 150,000 people are dead in Syria, Joe.  Was AIPAC or the Zionists responsible for their deaths?



So your argument is because you are too profoundly ignorant to be aware of AIPAC and its activities, it must mean pointing it out is some "anti-Semite" conspiracy on Stormfront. 

AIPAC is an organizatoin that lobbies American congressmen for changes in American policy, and not just towards Israel. 

Imagine if China pulled shit like that.  We'd be running those COngressmen out on a rail and rightfully so.


----------



## toastman (Apr 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



According to deranged anti Zionist conspiracy theorists like Joe, yes they are lol.
People like Joe are a dime a dozen, even though he acts like the venom he spews is original.


----------



## Sally (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I think most people can see that you are not the smartest pencil in the box and neither are many of those who use the hate sites to get their information. The funny thing is that you all sound the same because you all read from the same handbook, so to speak.  However, if it makes you feel good, keep on throwing out "Zionist this" and "Zionist that" while closing your eyes to so many innocent people being murdered that have nothing to do with the "Zionists."

Say, Joe, since you are really following the news, name us some of the other big lobbies here in America, or don't you keep up with what they are advocating?  Maybe David Duke can help you in this.


----------



## toastman (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> I think most people can see that you are not the smartest pencil in the box and neither are many of those who use the hate sites to get their information. The funny thing is that you all sound the same because you all read from the same handbook, so to speak.  However, if it makes you feel good, keep on throwing out "Zionist this" and "Zionist that" while closing your eyes to so many innocent people being murdered that have nothing to do with the "Zionists."
> 
> Say, Joe, since you are really following the news, name us some of the other big lobbies here in America, or don't you keep up with what they are advocating?  Maybe David Duke can help you in this.



Okay, never visited hate sites... 

College educated, veteran, and have probably accomplished more than you ever have. 

And I'm sure there are a lot of lobbies of AMERICANS lobbying for AMERICAN issues.  I don't have a problem with that. 

People lobbying for a foreign country, where a PIECE OF SHIT like SHeldon Adelson can summon GOP candidates to kiss his ring and deride them for using terms like "Occuppied Territories" because, Gosh, that makes the Zionists look bad.  

Sorry, that's not American.


----------



## Sally (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So, Joe, I went to college too, but oh have I learned a lot from the hate sites, things I would never have learned before.  My goodness, between things being pulled up from Stormfront, Radio Islam, National Vanguard, etc., all the readers of these forums have learned things they never knew before.

So tell us, Joe, what do you think of Turkey occupying part of Cyprus?  Do you ever get on your high horse about that?  Or how about China occupying Tibet?  What are your thoughts on giving the Kurds a homeland?  After all the Kurds number many millions more than the "Palestinians"  Maybe all you are interested in are the "Zionists."  Is that it?

Joe must think that the Saudis never lobby here.  Oh, by the way, Joe, my husband certainly has accomplished more than you did.  Not only did he retire from the military, but he also in the eighties was doing things for this government, things in other countries that you would probably be too afraid to because they were too dangerous.  However, he did see what those you are looking to become a dhimmi for are capable of doing to others.

If you have never gone to hate sites, Joe, you certainly sound like one who has.  Like I said -- they are sound like they read from the same handbook.


----------



## toastman (Apr 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oh ya Joe, you're absolutely right, it makes Zionists look terrible!


----------



## pbel (Apr 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Adelson really makes a mockery of our Democracy with his Sin Money...in time there will be a political backlash.


----------



## Sally (Apr 14, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



But, Pbel, look at the loads of moiney thrown at Obama by the Democrats.  When he comes out here to California, they can't throw the money at him fast enough.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



All PACs lobby congress you idiot. That's what they do, but you just worry about the Jews


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> All PACs lobby congress you idiot. That's what they do, but you just worry about the Jews



Yes, I worry when a foreign Lobby influences congress, and those policies have awful results. 

You know, like wars over weapons that don't exist that end up killing thousands of people and putting us Trillions in debt.  

i worry about that kind of thing. 

Of course, AIPAC denies ever lobbying for the IRaq war, just like they will no doubt disassociate themselves from that war with Iran they want - after it turns to shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Democrats are AMERICANS. 

They are lobbying for AMERICAN policy. 

NOw, yeah, I don't like the outsized influence lobbyists have. Money corrupts democracy. 

But a lobby that works for a foreign government that hires guys like Pollard to SPY on us, and then they spend money to lobby our COngressmen to fall all over themselves to say how they'd LOVE to go to war with Iran, yes, this is a real problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> So, Joe, I went to college too, but oh have I learned a lot from the hate sites, things I would never have learned before.  My goodness, between things being pulled up from Stormfront, Radio Islam, National Vanguard, etc., all the readers of these forums have learned things they never knew before.



Yes, I'm sure that reading a website run by a clown living in his mother's basement makes you feel all woozy inside that you are being "oppressed".  





> So tell us, Joe, what do you think of Turkey occupying part of Cyprus?  Do you ever get on your high horse about that?  Or how about China occupying Tibet?  What are your thoughts on giving the Kurds a homeland?  After all the Kurds number many millions more than the "Palestinians"  Maybe all you are interested in are the "Zionists."  Is that it?



Wow, you want to keep changing the subject.  

Okay- Tibet- The Dalai Llama was a guy who ran a brutal fuedal theocracy, and most Tibetans were probably happy when the Chinese showed up and brought the 20th Century with them.  But he's very good at playing folks in Hollywood who are all pretend Bhuddists.  

Wouldnt' have a problem with a Kurd Homeland. We've more or less carved one out of NOrthern Iraq.  Until the Iraqis and Iranians take it back, anyway.  

Cyprus- Most of the folks who live in Northern Cyrpus are ethic Turks and would rather be part of Turkey.  THe ones who live in Southern Cyprus are Greeks who'd rather be part of Greece.  A sensible partition would be fine. 

Oh, none of these places are picking our pockets for 3 Billion a year and getting us into wars.  Yeah, we kind of used the Kurds as an excuse for the Iraq war after all the other zionist lies about WMD's and links to Al Qaeda turned out to be bullshit.  But we didn't care when it happened to them back in the 1980's. 



> Joe must think that the Saudis never lobby here.  Oh, by the way, Joe, my husband certainly has accomplished more than you did.  Not only did he retire from the military, but he also in the eighties was doing things for this government, things in other countries that you would probably be too afraid to because they were too dangerous.  However, he did see what those you are looking to become a dhimmi for are capable of doing to others.



I don't fight someone else's fights. This is what you don't get.  Every last Zionist gets wiped off the map, this is so not my problem.  The Sunnis and SHi'ites arguing over how many Imams there were. Not my problem.  YOu might be pissing yourself over the thought of a Muslim hiding under your bed, i realize most of our problems in that region are because we are sticking our nose in someone else's business.   

Which is why you don't see the Muslims attacking Japan. Japan minds her own fucking business. 




> If you have never gone to hate sites, Joe, you certainly sound like one who has.  Like I said -- they are sound like they read from the same handbook.



Yawn.  frankly, I get tired of you guys whining about being oppressed when people call you on your bad behavior.  

Zionists are like bullied children who grow up to be bullies.   It's just not appealling.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Those damn Jews...Loose the hate boy. it'll do you some good


----------



## Sally (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So, Joe, you don't think people are yawning over your whining of "Zionists this" and "Zionists that" especially when we see what is going on in the Muslims world where so many innocent people are being killed.  Perhaps all those bodies piling up doesn't  bother you at all because you can't blame the "Zionists" for what happened to these unfortunate people.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> So, Joe, you don't think people are yawning over your whining of "Zionists this" and "Zionists that" especially when we see what is going on in the Muslims world where so many innocent people are being killed.  Perhaps all those bodies piling up doesn't  bother you at all because you can't blame the "Zionists" for what happened to these unfortunate people.



Yawn, 

Zionist
Zionist
Zionist

Yawn. 

Muslim hiding under your bed. 

Big hairy muscular Muslim, no doubt. 

the one you've been dreaming about.  

Again, so not my problem.  Quit pretending it is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



GUy, you are upset about "Jews".  I wasn't even talking about them.  

Why do I get the feeling the _goyim_ bullied you when you were little?


----------



## toastman (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Zionist this. Zionist that. Zionist this. Zionist that . 

Do you check for Zionists under your bed? Zionists that escaped from the Zionist entity??


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 15, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



He is getting worse.  Been fed too much.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 15, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Zionist this. Zionist that. Zionist this. Zionist that .
> 
> Do you check for Zionists under your bed? Zionists that escaped from the Zionist entity??



Naw, I just check the news to see what they've been messing up recently... 

Zionism is crazy Uncle Moshe screaming about Hitler at your _goyim_ friends during your Bat-mitzvah.


----------



## Sally (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You can see why some people who have these anti-Semitic plus White Supremist feelings turn to something like this.  These feelings faster away at them for some time, and then they blow.

U.s. Files Charges In Mail Carrier Slaying - Chicago Tribune

Just like the guy did a few days ago.

Suspect in Kansas Jewish center shootings has long history of hate - latimes.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I love how you guys try to play the 'victim' all the time, and hey, just glom onto someone else's victimhood.  

The whole fucking world hates the Zionist entity.  

Hey. here's an article from that anti-semite website the Jerusalem Post. 

Poll: Israel viewed negatively around the world | JPost | Israel News

_Evaluations of the Jewish state, already largely unfavorable in 2011, have worsened in 2012. Out of the 22 countries polled, the majority in 17 of them view Israel negatively, while only three (the US, Nigeria and Kenya) view Israel positively. In Kenya, negative ratings of Israel fell by 10 points to 31%, while the country experienced an even larger increase in positive ratings of Israel, rising 16 points to 45%.

Negative perceptions of Israel in EU countries have continue to rise, reaching 74% in Spain (up 8%), 65% in France (up 9%), while in Germany and Britain the negative views remain high but stable (69% and 68% respectively). In other Anglo countries, perceptions of Israel are worsening, including in Australia (65%), and Canada (59%)._

NO, no, it's those Anti-Semites... and Muslims... Everyone else just loves Israel.


----------



## toastman (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Actually, that has nothing to do with Zionism. But thanks for confirming that you don't know what Zionism is, as I had posted earlier in this thread.

So, how does it make you feel that some if your tax money goes to Israel? Do you cry yourself to sleep?


----------



## toastman (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Where in her post did she 'play the victim' ? 
Joe, your extreme hate for Israel is clouding you mind Joe.

Oh, and Zionist entity 

So, now that you've expressed your extreme hatred for Isr- I mean the Zionist entity while using a Jonathan Pollard as a coverup to start this thread, do you feel more relieved? Or do you need a couple more pages of spewing your venom?


----------



## toastman (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Btw, if you were to read carefully, only 24 000 people were polled lol.
Ya, that's really telling , you pathetic deadbeat


----------



## Sally (Apr 15, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



So many medical and technological advances are coming out of Israel.  I certainly hope that Joe never avails himself of any of these even if it meant it would save his life.  He doesn't want to be a hypocrite, does he?  And, Toastman, if Joe had been born sooner, he would have been marching with the Nazi Bund here in the U.S.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If he has been in the military in the last 30 yrs or so, he probably has


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Is that your fantasy a big hairy muscular muslim , keep on dreaming as most are scrawny, shaved and small with disfigured bodies. Or is your fantasy for one of the women.........


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 You really do have a problem don't you, your obsession is going to cause you problems in your normal life soon unless you get help now


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 When the poll is fixed in the first place it can read what you want it to, so if you read this board you would know that another ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST has already posted this and seen it destroyed in front of his eyes. When the question is based on Israel being the only nation on the list.
 Strange I don't see that many anti Jews in the UK, but I do see many more anti muslims


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Btw, if you were to read carefully, only 24 000 people were polled lol.
> Ya, that's really telling , you pathetic deadbeat



Presidential polls are less than 1000 people, in most cases, and they predict elections witihin a percentage point or two. 

But maybe all those Japanese who really, really love the Zionist Entity weren't home that day.  Yup, that must be it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The Jerusalem Post is IslamoNazi Propagandist site? Really and truly?  

OR could it be that in other countries, where the press isn't controlled by all of five corporations, they are getting a fair and balanced view of what is going on in Palestine, and it isn't reflecting well on Zionists.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Yes, well, it does bother me that America subsidizes racism and religous bigotry...

Why aren't you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> So many medical and technological advances are coming out of Israel.  I certainly hope that Joe never avails himself of any of these even if it meant it would save his life.  He doesn't want to be a hypocrite, does he?  And, Toastman, if Joe had been born sooner, he would have been marching with the Nazi Bund here in the U.S.



As far as I'm concerned, we've paid for those by subsidzing Zionism... but no, most medical advancements happen because big corporations that are raping American workers are happening.  

I worry a lot more that if I get sick, some big corporation might cut me off in the middle of treatment.  

Oh, wait. That already happened to me.  

But frankly, the only people who remind me of the Bund are AIPAC.  

The Bund were "AMericans" who loved Nazi Germany. 

AIPAC were "AMericans" who loved the Zionist Entity.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 It seems that English is not your strong point as I did not say that JPost was an ISLAMONAZI site


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 Can you give verifiable examples of these alleged racism, and religious bigotry inside Israel's borders


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Whats with the RACISM and RELIGOUS INTOLERANCE that you have just complained about on another post


----------



## toastman (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Not even close to the same . Terrible comparison..


----------



## toastman (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Im Canadian. And America doesn't subsidize racism and religious bigotry, unless you're saying they are subsidizing Palestinian causes?


----------



## toastman (Apr 16, 2014)

Joe, you mentioned Palestine in an earlier post. Can you show me a map of Palestine today?


----------



## toastman (Apr 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Leave Joe alone. He's a miserable and hateful person who started this thread to let out his frustration about his life.
Go read the other threads he posts in and how other posters respond to him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Leave Joe alone. He's a miserable and hateful person who started this thread to let out his frustration about his life.
> Go read the other threads he posts in and how other posters respond to him.



You mean with interesting discussion and no whining?  

Frankly, it's only when I talk to Zionist supporters I get the incessant whining, I guess because they've gotten away with it for 70 years.


----------



## toastman (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



If anyone wants to see whining, they need look no further then your posting in this thread:
"Why do the Zionists this? Why do the Zionists that??" 
"The Zionist entity is always doing this and that"




BTW, can you point out the part in my post that you see as whining??
Because frankly, you've accused other posters here of whining as well, and either you are a compulsive liar, or you don't understand the definition of whining.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Actually, Zionist apologist have about two tactics. 

1) Remind everyone Hitler did a bad to them.
2) Try to convince everyone they need to be really scared of the scary Muslims.  

Never at any point do they want to have the discussion about how they run an apartheid state based on oppressing an increasingly angry native population.


----------



## toastman (Apr 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



First off, you completely ignored my question.
Second, I never see anyone bringing up Hitler or the Holocaust. 
Show mw two examples of someone doing that here.
Third, what you call oppression is Israel separating itself from its hostile enemy. 
And Israel isn't an apartheid state, but since you're just another hateful deluded terrorist supporter, it's no surprise that you are just parotting what your anti Zionist buddies say.

Also, what does any of the lies, hateful drivel you have posted in the last several pages have to do with Jonathan Pollard?? 
Oh wait, that's right, you started this thread to trash Israel because you're too much of a coward to just go out and say it . 

And finally, how stupid can one person be to accuse others of 'whining' while whining himself only one post later? ?

You're about as sharp as a beach ball, Joe.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






Strange how on this thread it is you that invoked Goodwin's Law, and brought Hitler into the equation. So it seems that you are the one doing the whining

 Their track record and public face should be enough to make everyone afraid of the muslims. Just look at the death toll this year alone and we are only mid way through April. More innocents murdered by the muslims this year that Israel has managed to kill in self defence in 67 years.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> First off, you completely ignored my question.
> Second, I never see anyone bringing up Hitler or the Holocaust.
> Show mw two examples of someone doing that here.
> Third, what you call oppression is Israel separating itself from its hostile enemy.



They are a hostile enemy because YOU STOLE THEIR LAND.  Jesus Christ on a Pogo Stick, do you not get this?  





toastman said:


> [
> And Israel isn't an apartheid state, but since you're just another hateful deluded terrorist supporter, it's no surprise that you are just parotting what your anti Zionist buddies say.



When you take the native population and build walls around them to fence them in while illegally building settlements on their land, I'm not sure what else you can really call it. 



toastman said:


> [
> Also, what does any of the lies, hateful drivel you have posted in the last several pages have to do with Jonathan Pollard??
> Oh wait, that's right, you started this thread to trash Israel because you're too much of a coward to just go out and say it .



Naw, I was interested in the topic.  I usually avoid Mideast forums because, honestly, you get the same six or seven Zionists who think America should happily sacrifice blood and treasure so you can play 'God love me the very best' whining about how much you "hate" them bcause you call them on their bad behavior. 



toastman said:


> [
> And finally, how stupid can one person be to accuse others of 'whining' while whining himself only one post later? ?
> 
> You're about as sharp as a beach ball, Joe.



Guy, I don't think you know what "whining" is.  But if you want to make up your own dictionary, have at it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Strange how on this thread it is you that invoked Goodwin's Law, and brought Hitler into the equation. So it seems that you are the one doing the whining
> 
> Their track record and public face should be enough to make everyone afraid of the muslims. Just look at the death toll this year alone and we are only mid way through April. More innocents murdered by the muslims this year that Israel has managed to kill in self defence in 67 years.



First, it's "Godwin's Law". 

Second, every defense of Zionism is "We need our own state because of past oppression". 

THird, the only reason why the rest of the world has a problem with Islam is because we keep sticking our hands in the hornet's nest and wondering why we get stung.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The health INDUSTRY is just that, and it is raping Americans to death!!!


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Other way around, it's you who dies not know what whining is, which is odd considering you seem to excel at it.

Also, you still didn't show me how Israel in an apartheid state. All you did was show me how that Israel built a wall during the second intifada to stop suicide bombers from entering Israel. The West Bank is not part of Israel proper. 
Another fail on your part.

And when you say Israel stole their land, are you talking about the West Bank?


----------



## Manchester (Apr 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



What does this have to do with America releasing this traitor?  See we can all do it.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2014)

Manchester said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Ask Joe, the one who started this thread


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Other way around, it's you who dies not know what whining is, which is odd considering you seem to excel at it.
> 
> ...



I mean the whole country.  

And, yes, Israel is an apartheid state.  One Person, one vote.  That's how every other democracy does it.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


If Israeli citizens are not living under apartheid rules then there cannot be any apartheid in Israel. Just where is the apartheid, Captain Knowledge?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Arabs have less rights than Jews. 

Aparatheid. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Israeli citizens of all ethnic and religious minorities have full voting rights in Israel.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Yes they do have less rights in the Arab countries surrounding Israel. Israel has very tight borders and keeping the Arabs outside Israel is not apartheid. Inside Israel, fences around Gaza and the West bank is not apartheid, it's to keep brain fevered lunatics from committing death and destruction inside Israel proper. You're just pissed because your brethern can't operate in Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Israel controls the land borders of the West Bank, East Jerusalem  and most of Gaza, including territorial sea and air space. Just as South Africa controlled all of the borders of the Bantustans and Southwest Africa.  It is Apartheid, it can't be anything else.  How can you define it as anything else.  And of course some of the people living under such a regime will resist by any means possible as allowed by International Law. Now, once that is understood, what's the peaceful solution?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The citizens of those territories and E. Jerusalem are free to go anywhere they want, are able to work without impediment, travel, play soccer and everything under the sun. That's not apartheid.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You forget 'ol Hoss, that Israel was one of South Africa's allies and was the only major county with diplomatic ties with the Apartheid government...Also, Israel has a marriage law against her Arab citizens that prohibits them from marrying other Palestinians from the West Bank and bringing them back to Israel proper, that is Apartheid.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Bantustans and Southwest Africa were still part of South Africa and were citizens.  There lot is not much better even with the end of apartheid.
Palestinians are not citizens  Have not applied for citizenship (a small percentage have).  Don't want to be citizens.  Don't want Israel to exist but want the same rights as Israelis?
A bit like separatists don't want government, don't want to pay taxes, don't want but still vote and take advantage of all emergency, infrastructure and social services that are part of government. 
Palestinians expect to be a charity supported by Israel or the world but want no responsibilities of being a part of an Israeli state and sponge off all the benefits all the while trashing Israel both verbally and physically.  They don't even seem to want the responsibilities of working for or negotiating for statehood.  They can't even form a unity government as a palestinian authority or manage to hold election.  It refused to participate in elections till 2006 legislative, won a majority of seats by default, but not the popular vote and refuses to allow elections since then.
Hamas does not allow equal right among the palestinians in gaza.  
They certainly don't have rights in other nations of the middle east.  They didn't have it with Jordan nor Egypt when they occupied the WB and gaza.  Why do they think they have a right to the same with Israelis?


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Oh, the horror!!!

Personally, I din't like that law, but it has NOTHING TO DO WITH APARTHEID.
It has to do with Israel wanting to preserve its Jewish character.

Either way, that does not warrant calling Israel an apartheid state.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well, he said it folks: APARTHEID!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Wasn't Joshua tasked with a mission and also told not to let the people co-mingle with the unwashed? They never accused Joshua of apartheid. Damned if any of the Arabists here know beans about the subject.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Y'all right for once, Joshua slew ALL his enemies, torched their houses, killed the mules and uprooted the trees and crops...

Y'all right, no one was left to accuse him.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Call it what you want Pbel.
Israel is a tiny tiny country and the only Jewish country in the world.
Wanting to keep it like that does not constitute as apartheid.

BTW, does this mean that all countries with similar marriage laws are apartheid states as well??


----------



## jillian (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



no.he didn't. and why aren't you whining about the dozen apartheid arab countries?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Israel maintained business and political ties with SA in part out of necessity.  To condemn Israel is a bit like blaming the US or EU for maintaining economic and political ties with half the nations in the world atrociously in violation of basic human rights.  Israel has been and still is shunned by a third of the world.  SA recognized Israel when other would not.
Although some sactions and embargo of certain items were imposed, the US and Europe did not cut all ties with SA.  Why blame Israel?


----------



## Sally (Apr 17, 2014)

jillian said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Since he is so concerned with marriages, I think he should protest with the American citizens who have Mexican roots and who have married Mexican citizens but can't bring their spouses into this country.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



yet Joshua is a prophet of Islam


----------



## Sally (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Oh, Hossfly, you really think Joe cares about the Arabs?  He is just using them.  When I see Joe throwing around Zionist this and Zionist that (which is really the password for Jews today), it reminds me of an article like this.

http://www.splcenter.org/get-inform...issues/2006/summer/extremism-and-the-military


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

Sally said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Provide a link Airhead.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Maybe that's where they learned to be brutal.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Answer one question Aris, were you ever a member of the Christian Phalange?


----------



## Sally (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I have to laugh with Pbel always asking for a link.  Tell you what, Pbel.  Since you are unmarried, why not go down to Mexico, woo a nice Mexican woman, marry her and see if you can straightaway waltz back into this country with her.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Provide that link and stop lying...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


She ain't lying, Pbel. Just ask any Mexicans and they'll tell you the same. We have legal Mexican-Americans here who are married to women in Mexico and their wives can't come here. That's a fact


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Hello, I Love You, Won't You Tell Me Your Name: Inside the ...



cis.org/marriagefraud*










Center for Immigration Studies



Hello, I Love You, Won?t You Tell Me Your Name: Inside the Green Card Marriage Phenomenon | Center for Immigration Studies

by WC Fields - *Related articles
Marriage to an American citizen remains the most common path to U.S. ... An overwhelming percentage of all petitions to bring foreign spouses or fiancés to the .... Ticket to Ride &#8212; Step Three: If applicants' have their documents in order at the .... to speak their spouses' language and at the world's busiest posts in Mexico, ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Provide a link...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Hell no.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Are they citizens like the Palestinian Israelis? Don't tell me you double-talk like airhead Sally/Scallywag?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Actually it's legal Mexican citizens who are affected. The illegals have their families cross the Rio Grande.


----------



## Sally (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Pbel, do you really think everyone believes you care so much about these "Palestinian" Arabs.  So much is happening to many innocent Arabs in other parts of the Middle East, and you have been one silent fellow throughout your years of posting.. 

I wonder what Pbel the Putz thinks those tens of thousands of innocent people who have died in the last three years in Syria were.  When innocent people are murdered in Iraq or Yemen, who does Pbel the Putz think they were?  Maybe he thinks that all the Arabs killed in the rest of the Middle East were just aliens from Mars.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You double-talking again to sleaze out of your words...Y'all knows we we talking abot US citizens bringing home their brides or grooms.

Stop the Hosshit...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


*I* wuz talking about legal Mexican male residents. I don't know about US residents.


----------



## pbel (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Co'mon Hoss, don't be a lying scallywag like Sally, not to mention what the Northern Scallywags did to the old south that Y'all love and honor even though your state by gawd west Virgini betrayed the south and ceded from Virgini and joined Dem Yankees!


----------



## Sally (Apr 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



It's ridiculous to argue with this overgrown boy.  You know and I know that he doesn't really care about the Arabs, and is just using them.  Like I said, if he really cared about Arabs, he would have been reporting for years about the terrible things that were happening to them in the other Middle East countries by their own fellow Arabs.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Are you a democrat or republican, did you ever serve in the military or civilian?  How personal should questions get?

Never a member of any political party in Lebanon.  I had friends who were, but then I had friends among all the parties and military.  Presidents, kings, prime ministers, politicians, ambassadors, judges, union leaders, businessmen as well as terrorist, assassins and weapons dealers were among my circle(s).  My interests were not political but peace.  It was a different place and a difficult time that most americans could never understand.
Not all christians in Lebanon were phalange.  There are over 115 political parties that represent more than 20 religions in Lebanon.  I was an army brat with an exceptional upbringing and life.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 So does this mean the people of Iraq and Afghanistan get to vote in American elections do they ?      Or do you only have this rule for the people who Israel ,occupy ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Which arabs would that be then, and were do they live.

 At the last check the only difference in rights between Jews and non Jews in Israel is that Jews have to go in the armed forces, non Jews are exempt yet many volunteer.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Geneva conventions and UN charter say differently little boy, and to be apartheid it has to be Israel so unless the Palestinians have surrendered there is no apartheid just occupation for defence.
 It is simple apartheid happens within a countries borders to one group of people who are singled out to be apart or away from all the others. It is akin to the American south's racism to ex black slaves who had separate or apartheid places of transport, cafe's, schools, churches etc. It did not extend to Vietnam which America occupied for a short while.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 So that means America is also apartheid, along with most European nations. We have the same law that stop immigration of undesirable entering the country because they have married a citizen. There is no law that stops the arab citizen getting married just against the spouse getting the right to enter Israel.

 Want to try again ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Only if you cant read English, and it seems that you cant


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Sure they do.  Except those people kept behind fences in the "occuppied Territories'.  and those Palestinians who were driven out and denited the "right to return".  

Come on, it's like claiming the Jim Crow South was a democracy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ah, here we go, the "Cannibal" argument.  

This was the argument South Africa made, because even though they were oppressing the blacks, it was okay, because other African countries were worse.  Geezus, some of them were run by freakin' Cannibals. (Idi Amin and Jean Bossaka).  

Frankly, if you need to keep tight borders around people WITHIN your country because they want to bomb you, then you are an apartheid state. 

The Israel Proper argument doesn't fly because Israel is buidlign settlements and militarily ruling the "Occupped Territories".   NOr are they willing to consider a peace agreement based on the 1967 borders.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> Wasn't Joshua tasked with a mission and also told not to let the people co-mingle with the unwashed? They never accused Joshua of apartheid. Damned if any of the Arabists here know beans about the subject.



Yeah, the Book of Joshua outright advocated genocide of the 'unwashed'.  

In fact, there was this one part of the book where a city tricked Joshua into an alliance so he wouldn't murder the shit out of all of them, and joshua asked why they were doing this. 'Oh, because you are murdering everyone in your path".  

Let's keep in mind, the whole rational behind Israel is that the Nazis did a bad to them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Geneva conventions and UN charter say differently little boy, and to be apartheid it has to be Israel so unless the Palestinians have surrendered there is no apartheid just occupation for defence.
> It is simple apartheid happens within a countries borders to one group of people who are singled out to be apart or away from all the others. It is akin to the American south's racism to ex black slaves who had separate or apartheid places of transport, cafe's, schools, churches etc. It did not extend to Vietnam which America occupied for a short while.



THere have been 43 UN Resolutions against what Zionist Entity does to the Palestinians. 

And the point is, Vietnam was occuppied for a SHORT time.  The ZIonists have been occuppying Palestine for nearly 70 years now.  They've been occupying the West Bank and Gaza for 45 years now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Again, the Cannibal Argument.  

Yup, there are a lot of terrible government in the Arab world... run by Arabs.  

and when the Arabs get sick of these governments, they overthrow them, like they did in Yemen, Egypt, Tunisnia etc.  

The Palestinians do not have the option to overthrow the Zionist occuppiers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Not really the same.  We aren't insisting on making Iraq or Afghanistan a part of the US.  

Israel is trying to have it both ways on the "occuppied territories'.  they want to both colonize them and occuppy them, depending on what they want to do.  

Want to set up a settlement?  Yup, it's part of Israel. 

Want to deny the Arabs who are living there basic right. "Well, it's an "occupation"."


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





 Those outside of Israels borders are not Israeli citizens so they don't have the Israelis rights. Will you campaign to give the Vietnamese, Iraqi's and Afghanis the vote in American elections.
 So what about the Italians, Germans and Japanese driven out of America during and after WW2 for siding with the enemy. Were they given the right of return.

 No it is like claiming America is a democracy after doing exactly the same thing as Israel did.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Since when has gaza and the west bank been in Israel, the last I heard was that gaza was hamas controlled and the west bank fatah controlled. Both of which are Palestinian political groups and are not Israeli. The tight borders keep the threat of attack to a minimum and arte there to protect all Israeli citizens. The Palestinians are not Israeli citizens by choice.
 The settlements are built on Jewish owned land that the Jews have title deeds to. The military are occupying the west bank under the aegis of the Geneva conventions.

 There were never any 1967 borders, no treaty to say that there were borders mutually agreed. What there was were a set of ceasefire lines were hostilities were halted.

 Unless you can find a treaty signed by Israel agreeing to the borders of 1967 after the 6 day war ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> Those outside of Israels borders are not Israeli citizens so they don't have the Israelis rights. Will you campaign to give the Vietnamese, Iraqi's and Afghanis the vote in American elections.
> So what about the Italians, Germans and Japanese driven out of America during and after WW2 for siding with the enemy. Were they given the right of return.
> 
> No it is like claiming America is a democracy after doing exactly the same thing as Israel did.



We didn't occupy those countries with the intention of colonizing them because a Magic Sky Fairy promised us their land.  

Eventually, the intent was ALWAYS to leave them totheir own devices. and in the case of Vietnam and IRaq, they told us to go fuck ourselves... just like the Afghans will, eventually. 

Incidently, very few Germans were "Driven out of the country" during World War II, and the Japanese who were locked up were eventually paid a lot of money because what we did to them was wrong as three left nuts.   So you really are grasping for straws here, guy. 

Fact is, there are more Palestinians than Zionists, and if everyone got a vote on the matter, Israel would be gone.   So they occuppy, they deny the right to return, and they do a bunch of other tricks to deny the majority their rights while having the "illusion' of democracy.  

And it fools no one but the Funditarded Christians who think there needs to be an Israel so Jesus can come back.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 So you are now saying that the legal land owners did not have the right to bequeath the land to the Jews for a NATIONAL HOME, and should have just given the whole world to the muslims.
 The occupation of gaza ended in August 2005


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Since when has gaza and the west bank been in Israel, the last I heard was that gaza was hamas controlled and the west bank fatah controlled. Both of which are Palestinian political groups and are not Israeli. The tight borders keep the threat of attack to a minimum and arte there to protect all Israeli citizens. The Palestinians are not Israeli citizens by choice.
> The settlements are built on Jewish owned land that the Jews have title deeds to. The military are occupying the west bank under the aegis of the Geneva conventions.
> ...



Frankly, if I needed fences to protect me from my neighbors, who were willing to strap bombs onto their children in an attempt to KILL ME, I'd seriously consider living somewhere else.  

But I don't think that my property was promised to me by a Magic Sky Pixie.  

i mean, you can come up with all sort of legal contrivances to try to rationalize what the Zionists are doing, but the fact is, most of the world rejects it and the UN has passed 43 Resolutions condemning Israel's actions.


----------



## pbel (Apr 18, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Yea, cry me a River...Of course you deny the Phalange Fascist tag, but I think  you're covering up your affiliations. Fess up!


----------



## Sally (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Pbel would never admit that this forum is very lucky to have someone like Aris posting here with her experience in the Middle East, of which Pbel knows practically nothing.  Thank for, Aris, for being here and ignore the childish remarks.


----------



## pbel (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



*I'm still waiting for your link or are you the liar airhead I always surmised?*


----------



## Sally (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Poor Pbel, did you ever think that people thought you as the clown of the message board for all the nonsense you posted?  Go find some Mexican or Central American woman, romance her, and see how fast you can bring her into the country after you marry her.


----------



## pbel (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I have to admit, you are a foul liar...Just post the link or just apologize like a decent person, Jackass.


----------



## Sally (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



It's really funny seeing a real Jackass get up on his high horse.  I am sure you can research Immigration Laws on your own, Pbel.  Why not give us a rundown of the immigration laws in the Western Hemisphere?  No doubt you are not so obsessed with Israel and the Arabs that you haven't read that those illegals from Central America trying to get into the U.S. for jobs are picked up in Mexico and deported.


----------



## pbel (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I have, airhead, Google makes liars like you everyday. There is no law that prohibits an American Citizen to bring back a spouse from any nation save Israel.

You like many two penny Zionists are a confirmed liar. Apologize to the board.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 The fact is the Palestinians are just psychopathic animals that live to mass murder, and before the fence was erected they bombed Israeli children all the time.  If your neighbours were out to bomb you, you would do exactly what Israel is doing and stop them by any means at your disposal.
Neither was Israel it was promised by the LoN after WW1 as the NATIONAL HOME of the jews
 Most of the world doesn't and care to name these 43 resolutions so we can see just what dastardly deeds Israel is supposed to have committed.

 By the way the Palestinians believe that their big bad sky pixie gave then the world, which is why they love brainwashed morons who defend their bloodthirsty ways. Ring any bells ?


----------



## Sally (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Show us what you picked up, Pbel.  Did you pick up anything where some American citizens can marry someone from any country South of the Board and then just waltz in right away with his wif?.  And, Pbel, it is really a riot how hard you try to make people believe that you care about the Arabs.  Where were you when it was reported that the Palestinian Arabs were starving in a camp in Syria and food wasn't allowed to go through?
Where were you even with one mention of what the unfortunate Arabs are underoing in Syria?  All those tens of thousands killed, probably tens of thousands wounded, and two and a half million refugees, and mums the word with you because you can't drag in the Jews with the misfortunes these people are experiencing.


----------



## pbel (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Without even reading your remarks AH, It is your burden of proof to back up your Racist statement about America.


----------



## Sally (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Why, Pbel, I would think that you would want to share your research with us.  Many of us here in Los Angeles have read very sad stories about how people are trying to bring their spouses in.  Not only that, but many American-born kids are living without their fathers because their fathers are not allowed to waltz in here.  Every country is allowed to have its own Immigration Laws sad as the results of this might be on individuals concerned..

Looks like Mr. Airhead Himself  doesn't want to admit that he wasn't interested in the Palestinian Arabs starving in Syria.  The Jews are not involved so why should he care.  So tell us, Pbel, have you at least sent in some contribution to UNICEF as many Americans like me have done to help those unfortunate Syrian Arab children caught up in the mess in which it seem  you are not interested.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Joe would be well served to go to Gaza and spend a year with the people he defends. After growing a beard and forced to stop brushing his teeth, eating with and mingling with the un-washed, he would be more than glad to come back to the country he shits on every day.


----------



## pbel (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



If you were looking and could read Idiot I provided proof for 'ol Hoss many posts ago.

Go fetch, airhead!


----------



## Sally (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Well I must have missed that.  Please provide it to me like a good little doggie, and along the way tell me how you are going about trying to get the U.S. to let the fathers of American-born kids come into this country.  Are  you telling them that you think the Immigration Laws suck when it comes to this and that you want it immediately changed and that the U.S. has no right to make any Immigration Laws.

Yes, we all know this Mr. Airhead is busy posting on a Middle East forum condemning what is happening to the Arabs in the rest of the Middle East, the same way we have seen him posting for years about what was happening in the Middle East (of course in between posting his silly poems, bringing up his coloring box, and fighting with other posters), so anything coming from him about the other Middle East countries was actually zilch.


----------



## pbel (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Blah, blah,Blah, blah,Blah, blah,Blah, blah,Blah, blah,Blah, blah,Blah, blah,Blah, blah, says the confirmed airhead liar.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Of course you convientley omit the verses where God explains to Moshe, and later to Yehoshua, the barbarism of the current residents of the Land of Canaan.


----------



## Sally (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Mr. Airhead Himself conveniently forget that some of us participating here plus some of the readers are quite aware of what he had been posting, so he can blah, blah, blah as much as he wants to that he actually cares about the Palestinian Arabs (while of course caring nothing about the other Arabs in the rest of the Middle East who are suffering terribly right now and who have been suffering in the past).


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You actually don't realize how ridiculous your postings appear. Why don't you try responding as an individual without trying to convince us that you represent a group that adheres to your absurd point of view.  Even if they do, let them speak for themselves.  When you post you post for yourself.

Sheesh, this place is like kindergarten.


----------



## Sally (Apr 18, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



If this is such a kindergarten, why don't you just concentrate on all your anti-Israel forums where you must be ecstatic with the posts there?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 18, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



If you gamble you would be wrong.  In the US I have no political part either.
Why do you care if I did or didn't have any political affiliation?  Not that is any of your business on a forum offace to face.  You judge people by what groups they belong and who their friends are?  Racist to believe that all member of any group, even a circle of friend or family are all clones and believe the same way.

Having friends, and lost friends, in the kateab, tigers, SLA, guardians, or tanzim, etc., does not mean I was ever a member of any of them.  You are making assumptions without any fact.

You have asked and I have answered your one question.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> 
> The fact is the Palestinians are just psychopathic animals that live to mass murder, and before the fence was erected they bombed Israeli children all the time.  If your neighbours were out to bomb you, you would do exactly what Israel is doing and stop them by any means at your disposal.



No, I would just move and not leave a forwarding address.  

That's what I'd do.  I wouldn't live in a place with "psychotic animals" (really, just folks upset you wronged them) who were willing to go to that length to get me to leave. 




Phoenall said:


> [
> Neither was Israel it was promised by the LoN after WW1 as the NATIONAL HOME of the jews
> Most of the world doesn't and care to name these 43 resolutions so we can see just what dastardly deeds Israel is supposed to have committed.



Not my job to do your research for you.  the LoN didn't own Palestine, they didn't have a right to give it away.  An frankly, the Jews of Europe were in no hurry to move there until HItler did his thing. 




Phoenall said:


> [
> By the way the Palestinians believe that their big bad sky pixie gave then the world, which is why they love brainwashed morons who defend their bloodthirsty ways. Ring any bells ?



Um, no, they really don't.  frankly, I find it funny that they are the ones being invaded and we are the ones who are scared.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> Joe would be well served to go to Gaza and spend a year with the people he defends. After growing a beard and forced to stop brushing his teeth, eating with and mingling with the un-washed, he would be more than glad to come back to the country he shits on every day.



Guy, only country I'm shitting on is the Zionist Entity.  

I think America needs to stop sending over her finest blood to defend Zionists fantasies a magic man in the sky loves them best.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



False, anti semitism was rampant even before the Holocaust.
In fact, Hertzl, the father of Zionism, wanted a state fir the Jews to solve the 'Jewish Problem. The problem being anti Semitism.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



That's not at all why the U.S sent troops to fight in the M.E

If that was the case, why hasn't the U.S ever sent troops to any of the wars, skirmishes that Israel has fought since 1973??

The Iraq and Afghanistan war was the doing of the U.S for the U.S.

It's not Israel's fault you're another brainwashed hateful anti Zionist ... 

"Zionist Entity" 
LOL No matter how many times you say this, it still makes me laugh! Spoken like a true Islamo terrorist. 
Oh wait sorry, you don't believe in Muslim terrorists 

Oh, and when are you going to stop whining about the Iraq war??


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> False, anti semitism was rampant even before the Holocaust.
> In fact, Hertzl, the father of Zionism, wanted a state fir the Jews to solve the 'Jewish Problem. The problem being anti Semitism.



True, but here was the thing. When various groups were proposing some spot out inthe middle of Siberia or Madegascar for this "Jewish" state, no one was signing up for it, and very few were signing up to go to Palestine.  

THen the war came, and they started moving there en masse... 

In fact, between 1920 and 1945, less than 400K Jewish people immigrated to Palestine. 

Arab and Jewish immigration to Palestine from 1920-1945, prepared by the British Mandate to the United Nations - Palestine Remembered

by comparison, in 1948, it was 100K in one year, and in 1949, 250K.  







Which would be fine, if there weren't already people, you know, living there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> That's not at all why the U.S sent troops to fight in the M.E
> 
> If that was the case, why hasn't the U.S ever sent troops to any of the wars, skirmishes that Israel has fought since 1973??



Why do you want to exclude things before 1973?  You know, when Nixon sent in an emergency resupply in the Yom Kippur War when the Zionist Entity was getting its ass kicked, and Golda Meir was threatening to nuke people if she didn't get what she wanted. 

But you don't even hit your own mark.  In 1982, Israel invaded Lebanon and mixed itup with the Syrians.  And then we had to move in with a multi-national force to break it up. OH, yeah, and there were those 243 Marines who got killed when they blew up their barracks. 





toastman said:


> [
> 
> The Iraq and Afghanistan war was the doing of the U.S for the U.S.



We wouldn't have bothered with either had Israel not considered them a threat. 




toastman said:


> [
> It's not Israel's fault you're another brainwashed hateful anti Zionist ...
> 
> "Zionist Entity"
> ...



When those kids who died for nothing come back to life, maybe?  

but that won't happen.  SO the best I can do is call bullshit when the Zionists try to get us to fight another war for them.  YOu know, like they want us to do with Iran.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I understand that there were people living there. But the British invited the European Jews and facilitated their immigration.
So if you're a Jew living in Europe who's enduring anti Semitism and you get in invited to live where the ancient Land of Israel used to be, well.... Can you blame them for going?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> I understand that there were people living there. But the British invited the European Jews and facilitated their immigration.
> So if you're a Jew living in Europe who's enduring anti Semitism and you get in invited to live where the ancient Land of Israel used to be, well.... Can you blame them for going?



BLame them for going, no. 

BLame them for dispossessing the people who lived their of their land and treating them like second class citizens intheir own country.  

Yes, I can blame them for that. Not that it should be my blame they should be worried about.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I was talking about the 1973 war and I am very aware of the supply of weapons that the U.S gave to Israel. But we were talking about ground troops, Zionist Entity Hater. 
And yes, that supply of weapons was a massive help to Israel. However, if you read about the Yom Kippur war in detail, you would know that it was not the deciding factor in who won the war. The intelligence if the commanders was, specially when they surrounded the Egyptians in the Sinai to their surprise. 

I also wanted to point out that EVEN if Israel is responsible for the U.S going to war in Iraq and Afghanistan (which is a load of BS), the U.S is still responsible for sending the troops there. 
If a foreign country convinced you to go to war, and doing so would have no benefit for you or your citizens, then there is something mentally wrong for your government. But, it's still YOUR GOVERNMENT that decided to send the troops there, it's still your government that decided to keep troops there for a decade and it is YOUR government that is ultimately responsible for the outcome, no matter how bad it is. Blaming Israel because AIPAC lobbied for a war is a lame ass excuse and blaming another country for the decisions that YOUR GOVERNMENT ultimately made is lame and cowardly.
There is NO WAY that the U.S went to war in Iraq and Afghanistan because Israel told them too. 
Your extreme hatred for Isr..... I mean the Zionist Entity lol is clouding your logic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> I was talking about the 1973 war and I am very aware of the supply of weapons that the U.S gave to Israel. But we were talking about ground troops, Zionist Entity Hater.
> And yes, that supply of weapons was a massive help to Israel. However, if you read about the Yom Kippur war in detail, you would know that it was not the deciding factor in who won the war. The intelligence if the commanders was, specially when they surrounded the Egyptians in the Sinai to their surprise.



Actually, the Zionists had to back off the border on the Sinai and eventually gave the whole thing back to Egypt because they realized it was indefensible.  But please keep pretending that the 1973 war was a great victory for the Zionists.  It wasn't. 




toastman said:


> [
> I also wanted to point out that EVEN if Israel is responsible for the U.S going to war in Iraq and Afghanistan (which is a load of BS), the U.S is still responsible for sending the troops there.
> If a foreign country convinced you to go to war, and doing so would have no benefit for you or your citizens, then there is something mentally wrong for your government. But, it's still YOUR GOVERNMENT that decided to send the troops there, it's still your government that decided to keep troops there for a decade and it is YOUR government that is ultimately responsible for the outcome, no matter how bad it is. Blaming Israel because AIPAC lobbied for a war is a lame ass excuse and blaming another country for the decisions that YOUR GOVERNMENT ultimately made is lame and cowardly.



Well, first of all the "government" that did that stole the election and had no legitimacy. 

Secondly, if people initially supported the Iraq War, it was because they Zionists and their media sold us a bill of goods.  Yes, it would have been nice if we had known that Saddam had no links to Al Qaeda and didn't have WMD's.  Too bad that wasn't discussed in the runup to the war in this country.  People I know in other countries knew it wasn't true and were baffled by our behavior. 




toastman said:


> [
> There is NO WAY that the U.S went to war in Iraq and Afghanistan because Israel told them too.
> Your extreme hatred for Isr..... I mean the Zionist Entity lol is clouding your logic.



That would be true if we had informed democracy and honest debate and Zionisim Co-religionists didn't control most of our media.  

Sadly, we don't have that in this country, so we were sold a bill of goods a second time about how Saddam was just such a danger.  ANd people bought it.  

But, shit, the Zionists have so infected our conversation even Cindy Sheehan, a war critic, has to back off of criticism of Israel. We weren't ready for that discussion in the mid-oughts.  

We might be ready for it now, when Israel's attempts to push us into wars in Syria and Iran are being rejected by most sane people.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



He asked what might be a personal question for some, didn't like an honest answer and calls me a liar.  No, it was not polite but thank goodness I'm not his mother.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Of course it was a great victory for Israel. Not only were they outnumbered in ..... Well, everything, but they were attacked on all sides.
It's not like they were just fighting on one front.
They had to take care of Egypt in the Sinai, at the same time as They were fighting Syria in the Golan , which is completely opposite side from the Sinai.
That's an incredibly hard task, specially considering how small Israel is.

I love how Zionist Entity haters always bring up how the U.S sent support in the form of weapons to Israel, but they always leave out the fact that Egypt and Syria has support in the form of troops AND weapons from Iraq, Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria and Cuba. Quite a detail to leave out.
But, being the ZEH (Zionist Entity Hater) that you are, you will always attempt to delegitimize any kind of success from Israel.

You say that Israel gave back the Sinai because they knew they couldn't defend it. But you forgot to mention that they offered to return it to Egypt after the 6 day war, in exchange for a peace treaty but Egypt refused. And before you complain about the Golan, they offered it to Syria in exchange for a peace treaty, as well. But Syria instead signed the Khartoum Resolution: No peace with Israel, No recognition of Israel and no negotiations with Israel.

As for the rest of your post, it's nothing but a bunch of drivel and still doesn't change the fact that your country is full responsible for every aspect of those two wars, including commencing it.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



That's Peebel for you!


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



"If....... Zionist co-Religionists didn't control our media"



Ah yes, the obligatory 'the Zionists control our media, so that's why .....' comment. Surprised it took you this long to use that as an excuse.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 18, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Having acquire a Mig-21 the F-4s were able to get excellent training.  They learned the limitations of the Mig-21.
practice, practice, practice... they had to knowing they would be attacked by well armed forces five times their size.  It was not the point of winning, it was their survival if they failed.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



More rights than in arab refugee camps.  Very few of those who left are still alive.  Most in the camps know nothing where their family might have lived ro worked before they left.  Israel did not drive them out, their fellow arabs did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Of course it was a great victory for Israel. Not only were they outnumbered in ..... Well, everything, but they were attacked on all sides.
> It's not like they were just fighting on one front.
> ...



Yes, the old tiresome 'Look how small Israel is" complaint when they barely defeat impoverished countries that are much larger.  

Jordan actually stayed out of the Yom Kippur war, which is kind of a pity.  So they weren't attacked on "all sides". 



toastman said:


> [
> I love how Zionist Entity haters always bring up how the U.S sent support in the form of weapons to Israel, but they always leave out the fact that Egypt and Syria has support in the form of troops AND weapons from Iraq, Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria and Cuba. Quite a detail to leave out.
> But, being the ZEH (Zionist Entity Hater) that you are, you will always attempt to delegitimize any kind of success from Israel.



Israel's success in the Yom Kippur war resulted in OPEC finally saying, "Fuck the West" and raising the price of oil, causing the 1974 Oil Shock.  I'm not sure why you think this is a good thing. 



toastman said:


> [
> You say that Israel gave back the Sinai because they knew they couldn't defend it. But you forgot to mention that they offered to return it to Egypt after the 6 day war, in exchange for a peace treaty but Egypt refused. And before you complain about the Golan, they offered it to Syria in exchange for a peace treaty, as well. But Syria instead signed the Khartoum Resolution: No peace with Israel, No recognition of Israel and no negotiations with Israel.
> 
> As for the rest of your post, it's nothing but a bunch of drivel and still doesn't change the fact that your country is full responsible for every aspect of those two wars, including commencing it.



Um, yeah, guy, you don't offer people peace treaties when they steal your shit.  

this is what you all don't get.  Sadat sold out his country to get the Sinai back, and they shot his ass for his troubles.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> "If....... Zionist co-Religionists didn't control our media"
> 
> ...



Just a valid observation.  

Even the Times of Israel brags about this. 

Jews DO control the media | Manny Friedman | Ops & Blogs | The Times of Israel



 CBS is owned by Murray Rothstein (aka Sumner Redstone). 

 NBC is owned by Brian Roberts. 

 ABC is owned by Sydney Bass with Robert Iger as CEO.

 CNN is primarily owned by Aviv Nevo. 

Well, we have Faux News, but they are just batshit crazy without any prompting.  

And so of course, in America, we get these fluff pieces about how wonderful and progressive Israel is, like propaganda bits about their "Women Warriors" and shit. 

And in the rest of the world.  OH, wait, they actually get to hear about the oppression of the Palestinians.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Again, since you're a ZEH, you will say anything to make Israels victories look like nothing.
Impoverished countries?? Hardly. 
Guy, Israel was 25 years old at the time. 

Sadat didn't sell out his country, he made the right decision. He finally came to the realization that his country cannot defeat Israel.
What kind of a person thinks making peace with your neighbour is selling out your country?


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The fact that many Jews are in high positions in media does not translate to 'Zionist controlled media'. Nothing in that article suggests so.

If Christians were in high positions in the media instead of the Jews, do you think anyone would be talking about it?? Ask yourself that


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



To me its not a Christian/Jewish question, but one of "the concentration of power" into a small groups that defeat democracy...Campaign finance laws would cure this deficiency.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Again, since you're a ZEH, you will say anything to make Israels victories look like nothing.
> Impoverished countries?? Hardly.
> ...



Apparently, most of the Middle East.  No statues of Sadat today.  

Egypt and Syria are very poor countries.  They are by category considered "Third WOrld".


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> But it is Israel that has made all those offers for peace: Offering back the Sinai, Golan for peace and making multiple offers to the Palestinians for peace.
> Whoops! Forgot that , eh Peebel??



You mean after you steal someone's land, we'll let you have some of it back if you give us Peace. 

The Arabs aren't going for that and you know it.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > But it is Israel that has made all those offers for peace: Offering back the Sinai, Golan for peace and making multiple offers to the Palestinians for peace.
> ...



When someone attacks you first, it's not called stealing.
But ya, that the only way the Golan will ever be returned. 
Show me on example in history where a country who gained territory through conquest from their enemy , gave back the territory without a peace treaty of some sort? 
I don't understand why you make it sound unbelievable.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Israel wasn't exactly a rich country then. Regardless, nothing you have said backs up your comment that it was not much of a victory. Because it was. A miraculous one actually.
And no, I'm not just saying that because it's Israel, I'm saying it because it's the truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



beating up on poorly trained third world conscripts using second hand Soviet weapons... 

After they got the drop on you with a surprise attack.  

Meh, not that impressive.   Of course, the US has had to bail the Zionist Entity out of that fight and every fight since.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I find it hard to believe that one person can be full of so much shit.

BTW, are you saying Israels weapons were much better?? 
You truly have no idea what you're talking about....


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131,  _et al,_

I'm a bit confused.



JoeB131 said:


> beating up on poorly trained third world conscripts using second hand Soviet weapons...
> 
> After they got the drop on you with a surprise attack.


*(COMMENT)* 

There was no surprise attack (on the part of the Israelis).



JoeB131 said:


> Meh, not that impressive.   Of course, the US has had to bail the Zionist Entity out of that fight and every fight since.


*(COMMENT)*

What do you mean here?

The US wasn't involved in any air, ground or sea action in support of the Israelis.  Where did you get this?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Nazi Germany, Nazi-like Japan, Nazi-like Serbia...besides conquest by force like Israel's 67 pre-emptive strike to steal land is illegal today in International Law.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They didn't give back the land because they were defeated. What a terrible example Pbel.

And the pre emptive strike was not to steal land . But i'm used to anti Zionists making up shit.


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Oh you mean America and Russia's conquests of Germany and Japan  were a peace deal?...Dumb da da dumb.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Russia gave Egypt top of the line brand new weapons, not second hand.  If Egypt went to war with soldiers less than ready, that in nothing to do with Israel.  Jordan and Syria I know had the best of training.
If they were not ready, they should not have begun a war with Israel.  Arabs thought they could trample Israel in the dust, oops, they were wrong.


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> JoeB131,  _et al,_
> 
> I'm a bit confused.
> 
> ...



Et Tu, Rocco? Tell us what a Pre-Emptive strike is in that History Book?


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



A steady mouthpiece of Israeli propaganda, Israel bombs the Egyptian Air force before declaring a war, had less troops than Israel on the border which any General will tell you its suicide without a great numerical advantage...

Fascism will never work because Karma is stronger...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> I find it hard to believe that one person can be full of so much shit.
> 
> ...



Um, guy, I was in the military for 11 years.  Yes, i'm really saying that.  

for instance, just taking tanks.  The IDF had M60 Pattons, the same tank used by the US Army at that time.  Meanwhile, the Egyptians were using T-55's, which the USSR had already classified as obsolete. The M60 had a more powerful gun, with a longer range and more reliable performance. 

Of course, what gave the Egyptians a big advnatage was that they had the latest Soviet Sager missiles, which the Israelis hadn't planned for, allowing them to pick off tanks before they could get their main gun into range. 

Of course, we still had to bail them out at the last minute with new tanks.  THey just changed the marking from tanks from Germany.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> [
> 
> Russia gave Egypt top of the line brand new weapons, not second hand.  If Egypt went to war with soldiers less than ready, that in nothing to do with Israel.  Jordan and Syria I know had the best of training.
> If they were not ready, they should not have begun a war with Israel.  Arabs thought they could trample Israel in the dust, oops, they were wrong.



Actually, russia gave Egypt T-55 tanks that were designed during WWII, and were vastly inferior to the Patton tanks the Zionists were using.  

Not to worry, the Zionists will be driven into the sea someday, and the world will rejoice.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> JoeB131,  _et al,_
> 
> I'm a bit confused.
> 
> ...


Joe probably ingests Psilocybin mushrooms. They're hallucinogenic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean here?
> ...



Everyone knew at the time that in the middle of the Yom Kippur War, Nixon transferred a bunch of US Army M60 tanks from germany to the IDF.  

And the Arabs promptly thanked him by cutting off the Oil Supply, which probably contributed to his need to resign.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Weapons used by both sides during '73 war.


Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Exactly my point. 

The Zionists had first rate US Weapons.  The same ones the US Army was using at the time. 

Compared to the Arabs, who had weapons that were both Soviet and obsolete. 

Come on, T-34 tanks?  Seriously?


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel,  _et al,_

Two points I would like to make.



pbel said:


> Et Tu, Rocco? Tell us what a Pre-Emptive strike is in that History Book?


*(COMMENT)*

In connection with the outbreak between Israel and Jordan, it commenced with Jordanian artillery fire; not Israeli offensive action.  



			
				Supplemental Information Received by the Secretary-General said:
			
		

> 2.	The Chief of Staff of UNTSO reported on the evening of 5 June as follows:
> 
> 3.	The situation in Tiberias and Damascus was reported quiet. The situation in Beirut was reported as quiet. The Chairman of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan-Israel Mixed Armistice Commission *had been informed by the Israel delegate that Jordan was shelling Tel Aviv and Lydda* and by the Jordanian delegate that Israel was shelling Jenin. *He was further informed by the Israel delegate that Israel would bomb Ramallah and Amman if Jordan did not stop shelling Tel Aviv and Lydda.* The Chairman of the Mixed Armistice Commission approached both sides in an effort to stop Jordanian shelling and the threatened retaliation by Israel. In Jerusalem heavy machine-gun and mortar fire was continuing in the general area of Mount Scopus.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ S/7930/Add.1  6 June 1967



At the time of the opening of hostilities, Egyptian Sinai Front Command had prepositioned over 100,000 troops in the Sinai Peninsula, over 900 tanks, a like number of artillery guns. and an additional couple hundred howitzer _(mixed towed and mounted motor vehicle)_ or armored chassis.

Secondly, the initiation of a preemptive strike is defensive if it is obvious war is eminent. 



			
				Excerpt Audio Intercept said:
			
		

> Outside of the Arab world, claims of American and British military intervention were not taken seriously. Britain, the U.S. and Israel denied these allegations. On June 8, Egyptian credibility was further damaged when Israel released an audio recording to the press, which they said was a radio-telephone conversation intercepted two days earlier between Nasser and King Hussein of Jordan.
> Nasser: ...Shall we include also the United States? Do you know of this, shall we announce that the U.S. is cooperating with Israel?
> Hussein: Hello. I do not hear, the connection is the worst - the line between you and the palace of the King from which the King is speaking is bad.
> Nasser: Hello, will we say the U.S. and England or just the U.S.?
> ...



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131,  _et al,_
> ...



We were obviously discussing the Yom Kippur war, stupid.

Dumb da dumb da !


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



When you and your ilk are driven to the sea, that's when the world will be a better place.

BTW, we've been hearing that threat for over 66 hears, Nazi Shill. Kinda gets old after a while, ya know, guy??


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> pbel,  _et al,_
> 
> Two points I would like to make.
> 
> ...



Nazis like Pbel and Joe know this already, Rocco.
But their extreme hate for Israel obscures facts like these that counter their agenda.
Of course Israel only attacked because war was imminent. Of course Israel attacked first because Egypt was planning to attack them.

Am I surprised by people like Joe and Pbel ignoring these facts? No, distorting history is part of the anti Zionist , pro Palestinian agenda..


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Rocco was talking about June 67, so was my answer...His answer of a Defensive pre-emptive strike is bullshit...


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Actually, if you take the time to read his post above, you will understand that it WAS a pre emptive strike. It wasn't about stealing land.
If it were, why did Israel make repeated offers to return it???


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The only time Israel was sincere about peace was Rabin's offer, and your right wing ZioNuts shot him in the back!


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> pbel,  _et al,_
> 
> Two points I would like to make.
> 
> ...



According to your Logic, Japan was right to sneak attack Pearl Harbor without a declaration of war...Defensive pre-emptive war Rocco, you just created a new oxymoron.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Barak? Olmert??


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



they could not deliver, they did not have Rabin's stature.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > pbel,  _et al,_
> ...



What is it with you & Billo and your terrible comparisons?


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



The Barak offer was at the 2000 Camp David Summit, and most of the world blamed Arafart for rejecting the offer.

Just imagine Pbel, had he accepted the offer, the Palestinians would have their state in Gaza and the West Bank, and hostilities between Israel and the Palestinians would have ceased!
Kinda brings shivers down my spine when I think about that.


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Barak could not deliver the goods and was promptly kicked out of office, Arafat knew this...HE was no fool, that's why Israel poisoned him with polonium.


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



They're only terrible to a Meat Head. At least elaborate on why the analogy is not analogous.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



No, they're terrible to anyone who knows what they're talking about .
Just because there is a small similarity between them, there are still many factors for both in incidents that differ quite a lot.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Barak could not deliver the goods? LOL !
You're speaking as if the Palestinians were/ are in a position to be calling the shots!

And what was the final finding from Arafarts autopsy?
Oh ya, he wasn't poisoned.
But if he was, would you have been able to provide us with evidence that Israel did it? No you don't.
You just like to jump on the blame Israel/the Joos bandwagon ....


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



There you go...Nothing to counterpoint, use the joo card...There have been countless articles written joo hate does not negate truth if it exists.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Nothing to counterpoint?? You made no points for me to counter!

Why don't you look at the preceding events in both incidents as well as the other determining factors that started those attacks.
You will likely find that they're not so similar....


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



naw, just makes it sweeter when it finally happens. 

Demagraphics are not the Zionists friend.  Zionist chicks are using birth control, Arabs are having babies... 

most of the world has a negative view of the Zionist entity, and for a good reason.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Mostly, because he knew his own people wouldn't reject it.  

It's like if I drive you out of your house at gunpoint, and then think I'm being "kind" if I let you live in the garage.  

Look, neither side is intereted in "Peace".  The Zionists shot Rabin, the Jihadists shot Sadat.  

The $64 question is - Why do we (the US) let ourselves get caught in the middle of this argument over who a Magic Sky Pixie promised a strip of desert to?  

Because Israel is a "Democracy"? Of course not.  Democracies don't practice Apartheid. 

Because Israel is a valued ally?  Bullshit. The reason most of the Islamic world hates our guts is because we prop up Zionisim. 

Because we need Israel to be there so Jesus can come back?  Jesus never existed.  Get over it, Funditards!

Because AIPAC has our politicians testicles in a lock-box? Ahhhh, now we are getting to the truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> Nazis like Pbel and Joe know this already, Rocco.
> But their extreme hate for Israel obscures facts like these that counter their agenda.
> Of course Israel only attacked because war was imminent. Of course Israel attacked first because Egypt was planning to attack them.
> 
> Am I surprised by people like Joe and Pbel ignoring these facts? No, distorting history is part of the anti Zionist , pro Palestinian agenda..



The Zionists being on Arab land is the attack.  Everything else is  feint or a manuever. 

Again, you are kind of rationalizing Pearl Harbor and 9/11 with this kind of argument. 

Japan attacked Pearl Harbor because they knew war was imminent. so that kind of makes it okay, right. 

AL Qaeda attacked the WTC because war was already ongoing.  Come on, we had been attacking Al Qaeda and other targets in the Arab world for a decade.


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131,  _et al,_

Well, "JoeB131" --- you don't have it quite right.



JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Nazis like Pbel and Joe know this already, Rocco.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

"IF" the US had detected the Japanese Combined Fleet of Marshal Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto assembling in the North Pacific, and forming up, and was aware of the intercept traffic that pointed to war, Admiral Kimmel, CinC of the Pacific Fleet would have made a "Preemptive Strike."  War was imminent because it was planned by Japan as a means to establish its dominance along the Pacific Rim.

The example of al-Qaeda, doesn't actually apply; as it was a non-State actor engaged in asymmetric activity.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> JoeB131,  _et al,_
> 
> Well, "JoeB131" --- you don't have it quite right.
> 
> ...



Here's the thing.  We knew the Japanese were probably going to declare war on us.  Therefore, having the fleet at anchor was probably a dumb idea. 

And Al Qaeda had been making terrorist attacks on us for a decade and had pretty openly declared war on us.  

My problem is not with the Zionist Entity launching an attack on her neighbors. 

My problem is that the Zionist Entity exists to start with.


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Tx. Joe, the truth be told.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Genocide is sweet? 
Interesting view Joe! 
Like I said, Israel is going nowhere. Israel was supposed to be destroyed ten times over. But Israel is still here, stronger than ever, even if you deny it all day long.
I must say, it doss make me warm inside knowing that Israels existence pisses you off. I'm sure it's harder for you knowing deep inside that Israel is going nowhere, even if you say otherwise on a message board.
Israel is not Arab land BTW. You have zero knowledge in Israels declaration of independence. 
Finally, weather you like it or not, America supports Israel as do most Americans.
Like history has shown us Joe, Israels enemies, like you and you Nazi ilk, will perish long before anything happens to Israel....


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey Joe, Israels birthday is coming up on May 5th! 
Make sure you cone celebrate with us in the Happy Birthday Israel thread, k?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> Hey Joe, Israels birthday is coming up on May 5th!
> Make sure you cone celebrate with us in the Happy Birthday Israel thread, k?



Yeah, Joe, watch last year's celebrations.  If you are very good I will post this year's in a few weeks.


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Are you a Comic in real life Toast? The World is spinning and evolving The War of Attrition will go on, and as soon as the oil is depleted in the ME and Solar takes off, Western Nations will abandon the Jewish State that has refused all UN suggestions of peace to the 67 armistice lines.


Enjoy, enjoy, while it lasts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> Genocide is sweet?
> Interesting view Joe!
> Like I said, Israel is going nowhere. Israel was supposed to be destroyed ten times over. But Israel is still here, stronger than ever, even if you deny it all day long.
> I must say, it doss make me warm inside knowing that Israels existence pisses you off. I'm sure it's harder for you knowing deep inside that Israel is going nowhere, even if you say otherwise on a message board.
> ...



Naw, the Zionists won't be genocided.  They'll just move here and live high off the Government Teet.  You might even have a few generations of politicians vowing to restore Israel like medieval kings kept promsing to go on Crusades after the Crusader States got pushed into the Sea.  

And I think Most AMericans are tired of watching their sons come home in Body Bags so the Zionists can pretend their magic sky pixie loves them.  

Only a matter of time before Israel is no more.  A two-State solution MIGHT buy them a couple extra decades, but eventually, the Zionist Entity will just be another Crusader State that gets wiped out.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> Hey Joe, Israels birthday is coming up on May 5th!
> Make sure you cone celebrate with us in the Happy Birthday Israel thread, k?



i remember at UIC when they used to have Israeli Independence Day, and you'd have a mob of Jewish kids on one floor having a party and a mob of Arab kids on another screaming slogans.  

Wasn't sure why the rest of us should care then, and am sure the rest of us shouldn't care now.  

What should worry you is that when AIPAC said "Jump" on Iran and Syria, instead of saying "how High", or politicians finally said, "Wait a minute, that's stupid!"


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Genocide is sweet?
> ...





Acculturation Demographics at work, take time, but numbers always succeed, that's the story of evolution of human kind...Most of the Arabs of the Levant have been proven genetically to be former Jews and Christians.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Genocide is sweet?
> ...



Blah blah Israel wiped out blah blah keep dreaming Nazi ...
Since when do Nazis like yourself have any credibility when discussing Israels future??

Stop being a coward and blaming another country for your countries decision to send troops to Iraq and Afghanistan..


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Can you elaborate when you talk about demographics ? Are you talking about Israel proper only? 75% of Israelis are Jews, so you must be talking about the West Bank.
You people are so pathetic with your premonitions about Israel lol. 
Sorry Peebel, I'm not buying your crap.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Blah blah Israel wiped out blah blah keep dreaming Nazi ...
> Since when do Nazis like yourself have any credibility when discussing Israels future??
> ...



When AIPAC gets branded a foriegn intelligence agency and all of it's lobbyists get sent to prison for corrption, then I'll stop blaming them for the wars they instigate.


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I could elaborate...Its simple, time tends to intermix humanity for many reasons until the dominant culture of a region becomes more homogeneous, or small minorities get absorbed by the larger culture. You can not wall of this process. It is not a military but peaceful exchange of genetics and culture.

Get it now Toast?


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


I might add Toast that this process is quite evident today as more and more American Jews marry non-Jews.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

pbel said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Well that should finally make you understand why Israel has those marriage laws.
It has NOTHING to do with Apartheid or the hatred of Arabs. 
It has to do with preserving Israel as a Jewish state. Israel is tiny and the only Jewish country , you need to remember that.
So its government will do what it can to preserve it that way.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Genocide is sweet?
> ...


I know quite a few people who have sons or daughters that became casualties of war in the past 49 years. I have personally seen around 300 of my fellow soldiers being killed in battle, over 200 during a 3 day period. And I have never heard even one person related to the casualties mention Jews, Israel, AIPAC or ZOG as the guilty parties. The only people who complain about those entities are the many Jew-hating SOB Islamic terrorist loving Hitler clones that infest forums such as USMB like disease carrying cockroaches. I would never accuse you of being that evil because I know you are a flag waving patriotic American.


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Of course I understand their ZioNazi logic...It didn't work for the real Nazis...Demographics can't be outlawed!


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131,  _et al,_

And now we see the root cause.



JoeB131 said:


> My problem is not with the Zionist Entity launching an attack on her neighbors.
> 
> My problem is that the Zionist Entity exists to start with.


*(COMMENT)*

Why should you fear Zionism _(a national movement within Jewish culture that supports the creation of a Jewish homeland)_ any more than the global expansion of Islam or the policy of the Rashidun Caliphs _(the continuation of Muhammad's aggressive territorial expansion)_? 

It should be noted that the Jewish Culture, earmarked for preservation by the Allied Powers, in no way --- ever represented the same measure of expansionist threat of that --- presented by the Muslim dominated cultures.  Nor have the Muslim dominated cultures exemplified any of the advancements that are exhibited by the Jewish culture.  

Your preference for Muslim Expansionism over Jewish Relocation is purely based on something other than the preservation of a human culture that was nearly rendered crippled.  

I've discussed, several times, the need to extend protection to this culture.  But as you have already promoted the view in favor of sectarian violence, there is little to be gained by discussing the wider humanitarian considerations that are masked by the dispute.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 20, 2014)

Well said Rocco.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



If you still see it as Nazi logic after I explained it to you ( or even before I explained it to you) , then you're more full if shit that I first thought, and that's saying a lot.

BTW, does this mean that any country with similar marriage laws are using 'Nazi logic' ?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 20, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Egypt had already declared war, removed the UN troops, amassed troops on all borders, had written orders to attack which I have previously posted part of but that were delayed, was coordinating with Jordan and Syria against Israel.
Considering it was a force of 5 against 1, Israel's only chance was to have air superiority against planes that could fly longer carry more armament and were harder to damage or shoot down.
The air battle was daring, innovative and required great skill.  It was a long shot that paid off for Israel.  You're upset because Israel succeeded against overwhelming odds?  Some would call that a miracle or luck.  Israeli pilots would probably have called desperation because if they failed it meant the loss of Israel.  Their only option was to succeeded.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Pbel knows all of this. But him admitting it would destroy his 'Israel started the 6 day war to steal land' agenda. 
He's too much if a coward to admit he's wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Why is it so important to have a "Jewish" country?  Frankly, most of the world's religions don't have their own countries, they have to share their countries with people of other faiths.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Why should you fear Zionism _(a national movement within Jewish culture that supports the creation of a Jewish homeland)_ any more than the global expansion of Islam or the policy of the Rashidun Caliphs _(the continuation of Muhammad's aggressive territorial expansion)_?



Ah, shit, another one who thinks there are Muslims hiding under his bed! 

Okay, guy, if a group is out for World DOmination and they really don't control much more ofthe world than they did 1000 years ago - in fact, less of it than they did 500 years ago - then I don't worry that much about their prowess as world conquerors.  

All of our problems with Islam is because we keep sticking our noses in their business.  




RoccoR said:


> It should be noted that the Jewish Culture, earmarked for preservation by the Allied Powers, in no way --- ever represented the same measure of expansionist threat of that --- presented by the Muslim dominated cultures.  Nor have the Muslim dominated cultures exemplified any of the advancements that are exhibited by the Jewish culture.



Yeah.  They Jewish culture gave us the Abrahamic Religions.  The Dark Ages were the first Faith-Based iniative.  



RoccoR said:


> Your preference for Muslim Expansionism over Jewish Relocation is purely based on something other than the preservation of a human culture that was nearly rendered crippled.
> 
> I've discussed, several times, the need to extend protection to this culture.  But as you have already promoted the view in favor of sectarian violence, there is little to be gained by discussing the wider humanitarian considerations that are masked by the dispute.
> 
> ...



I'd have no problem if the Jews were going to preserve their culture by going to a land where they've been invited to do so and pay the people who own the property a fair market price for it.  

I have a big problem when they go in, steal someone else's land, enrage 1/6 of the world's population against the West, and they do it all to please an Invisible Man in the Sky.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Why should you fear Zionism _(a national movement within Jewish culture that supports the creation of a Jewish homeland)_ any more than the global expansion of Islam or the policy of the Rashidun Caliphs _(the continuation of Muhammad's aggressive territorial expansion)_?
> ...


What do you mean, "I have a big problem"? It ain't none o' yer fukun business, Adolph.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> []
> What do you mean, "I have a big problem"? It ain't none o' yer fukun business, Adolph.



When I as an American am being potentially targetted because the Islamic world hates America for propping up Zionism. 

It is my business.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...


Well, I'm not a Jew or a Christian but as a loyal patriotic American I believe all Christians and Americans should be Zionists. After all, they worship one whose Resurrection they celebrate today.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't worship a person who never existed to start with. 

But if you want to go there, it was the Jews who instigated Jesus' death.  Espeically the Gospel of John, which is an anti-Semite's favorite gospel. 

What we should be in neutral in a fight over sky pixies.  Because you start down that road, and pretty soon they are killing each other over whether Jesus was made of wafers or not...


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Why should you fear Zionism _(a national movement within Jewish culture that supports the creation of a Jewish homeland)_ any more than the global expansion of Islam or the policy of the Rashidun Caliphs _(the continuation of Muhammad's aggressive territorial expansion)_?
> ...



He wasn't talking about Islam and its effects on the U.S.
He was just talking about Islamic jihadists and fedayeen in general and whenever someone talks about that, you come up with your 'Muslim under the bed comment'

What I find hard to believe is that you had the nerve to call me a whiner , yet almost every post of yours is whining


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No one is forcing you to believe in religion Nazi Joe, so what's the point of shitting all over other peoples beliefs in the incredibly immature manner that you're doing it in? 
I'm far from being a religious person, but there are far more respectful, mature ways to express your views on religion and God.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> He wasn't talking about Islam and its effects on the U.S.
> He was just talking about Islamic jihadists and fedayeen in general and whenever someone talks about that, you come up with your 'Muslim under the bed comment'
> 
> What I find hard to believe is that you had the nerve to call me a whiner , yet almost every post of yours is whining



Do you know what the Arabs were before the West started fucking with them?  

They were a bunch of NOmads fighting over wells.   

Then we introduced the Zionists to take their holy lands and gave them a shitload of money because we can't check our addiction to petroleum.  

Point is, the Jihadists and Fedayeen don't fuck with Japan.  Why? 

Japan minds it's own fucking business. 

We totally need to follow Japan's example.  

Well, maybe not in all things.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...



You really think that's the only reason Muslims hate America??


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> []
> 
> No one is forcing you to believe in religion Nazi Joe, so what's the point of shitting all over other peoples beliefs in the incredibly immature manner that you're doing it in?
> I'm far from being a religious person, but there are far more respectful, mature ways to express your views on religion and God.



You have to EARN my respect before you get it. 

And frankly, if you kept your backward-ass bronze age fairy tales to yourself, I'd have no problem with you.  

Sadly, you guys don't do that... so when you aren't getting us into the middle of a fight over who a Magic Sky Pixie promised a strip of sand to, you are putting a complete retard like George W. Bush in office because he's "Right With Jesus".  

Seriously, my contempt is all the religious deserve.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Again, don't see them fucking with Japan, do you?


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...



So America has fought wars in the ME because of God? You make no sense.
Most Israelis are secular and don't believe that God gave them Israel, so you really have no idea what you're talking about.

Your earlier comment about how Israel stole the Palestinians land is further proof of this. Israel legally declared independence after cessation of the Mandate on the territory allotted to them by Resolution 181. This had nothing to do with stealing.
It's just a cheap excuse to hate Israel....


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The reason they don't mess with Japan and Korea is the fact they would have their heads handed to them and anyone who doesn't like it can take a hike.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> So America has fought wars in the ME because of God? You make no sense.
> Most Israelis are secular and don't believe that God gave them Israel, so you really have no idea what you're talking about.
> ...



You can come up with all sort of "legalistic" excuses, but the reality was, the Zionists stole the land from the people it belonged to. 

Period. 

No, America fights Wars in the Middle East because the Zionists and Oil Lobbies- the biggest TRAITORS in American history- have too much influence on our politics and media.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What I was saying was that Americas support for Israel is not the only reason that ME Muslims hate America. It's also because the U.S has military bases in the ME, and the Muslims want them out completely. And people like you have no problem succumbing to the demands if these people (demand by attacking Americans , American bases, threats) 
Sorry, but the U.S is not weak like that. They will leave the ME when THEY want to leave, not when a bunch of violent Ak-47 toting jihadists tell them to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Uhhhhh, nobody is afraid of the Japanese Defense Forces other than Godzilla... and he's fictional.

If htey pulled a 9/11 against Japan, there really isn't all that much Japan could do about it. 

No, you see, Japanese folks just pay people for the oil they use and don't get involved in their politics... 

and only 3% of Japanese approve of Israel.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> [q
> 
> What I was saying was that Americas support for Israel is not the only reason that ME Muslims hate America. It's also because the U.S has military bases in the ME, and the Muslims want them out completely. And people like you have no problem succumbing to the demands if these people (demand by attacking Americans , American bases, threats)
> Sorry, but the U.S is not weak like that. They will leave the ME when THEY want to leave, not when a bunch of violent Ak-47 toting jihadists tell them to.



We have bases over there because we are looking out for Israel's interests.  

If we took the 900 billion we spent on playing "Hall Monitor in the MidEast" and invested it in energy independence, we wouldn't have an issue.  

And frankly, we are going to leave a lot sooner than the Zionists and Oil Companies want us to leave, because average americans are tired of watching their kids come home in boxes for nothing.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


If you made an effort to check it out you would find that most of the land in Israel was purchased by Jews. But you already knew that, didn't you?  I think you just want to use this forum to bray out your spectacular Jew hate. I feel sorry for a critter like you.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



My legalistic proof negates your 'Israel stole their land' comment.
Just because they owned some land in the region of Mandatory Palestine, they had no sovereignty over the region which means they have zero say in decisions like the ones the British made to allow the European Jews to immigrate. 
Funny thing is, had they just accepted the partition plan, things would be a lot more peaceful then they are today.
And if 5 Muslim states minded their own business and didn't declare a genocidal war against Israel while attacking them from every corner, things would be a lot more peaceful and those 700 000 refugees would still be living there.
You reap what you sow, Joe.


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



http://waronyou.com/forums/index.php?topic=12114.0;wap2

*Every time anyone says that Israel is our only friend in the Middle East, I cant help but think that before Israel, we had no enemies in the Middle East.
 John Sheehan, S.J. (a Jesuit priest)*


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...



Can you back up your statement that America has bases in the ME, many of them far from Israel, to protect them??
Because frankly, that sounds like a bunch of anti Zionist baloney.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...







> *Psychosis *
> 
> Psychosis is a psychiatric condition that causes a person to lose his or her sense of reality. People with psychosis have hallucinations, delusions, or disorganized thinking that cause them to lose touch with reality


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Show us a link to that declaration of war, or is that a Phalange concoction?


----------



## pbel (Apr 20, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Another lie or link this, 5/1 crapola,


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



To protect the jews from the kind of persecution and genocide they have suffered for millennia.  Their religion and history is the foundation of both christianity and islam.  Their past and present is important to the world, to archeology, literature, and to science.  They have always been apart of the land and Jerusalem is the center of their faith, where Jesus had is last supper and where Christianity began.  Even the quran says it was the land given by the children of Israel.  The temple of Solomon has a whole chapter in the quran, the jewish temple built to hold the arc of moses.

Muslims have arabia.  Christians have italy, along with a third of the world.  Hindus have India.  Jews have Israel.


----------



## toastman (Apr 20, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It was 4/1 plus look at all those countries that supported those 4 as well.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 20, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Actually it was more than 5/1. Egypt, Syria, Jordan, Iraq,Algeria,Libya,Morocco,*Palestine*,Saudia Arabia, Kuwait,Tunisia, Lebanon, Sudan,Cuba, North Korea,Pakistan. That's 17/1. And to think that one little country a little bigger than Central Park kicked the living shit out of those critters.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 20, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Article 14 of the Concession of 1856 reads:
We solemnly declare, for ourselves and our successors, subject to ratification by His
Imperial Majesty the Sultan, that the great maritime canal from Suez to Pelusium and the ports belonging to it shall be open forever, as neutral passages, to every merchant vessel crossing from one sea to the other, without any distinction, exclusion, or preference with respect to persons or nationalities, in consideration of the payment of the fees, and compliance with the regulations established by the universal company, the concession-holder, for the use of the said canal and its appurtenances.

Constantinople, 1873
It is understood that no modification, for the future, of the conditions for the passage through the Canal shall be permitted, whether in regard to the navigation toll or the dues for towage, anchorage, pilotage, etc., except with the consent of the Sublime Porte, which will not take any decision on the subject without previously coming to an understanding with the principal Powers interested therein.


The canal was international water and illegal to close to Israel.  That was an act of war.  Parking more of the arm of Egypt, Jordan and Syria on Israel's borders was as well.  Kicking the UN troops out of the Sinai was also.

March 8th 1965
 "We shall not enter Palestine with its soil covered in sand, we shall enter it with its soil saturated in blood" - President of Egypt, Gamal Abdel Nasser 

Feb 22nd 1967
it is the duty of all of us now to move from defensive positions to offensive positions and enter the battle to liberate the usurped landEveryone must face the test and enter the battle to the end. - President Attassi of Syria

April 8th 1967
(this battle will be)followed by more severe battles until Palestine is liberated and the Zionist presence ended. - Syrias information minister Mahmoud Zubi 

May 16th 1967
"The existence of Israel has continued too long. We welcome the Israeli aggression. We welcome the battle we have long awaited. The peak hour has come. The battle has come in which we shall destroy Israel." - Cairo Radio 

May 17th 1967
All Egypt is now prepared to plunge into total war which will put an end to Israel - Cairo Radio

May 18th 1967
The Zionist barrack in Palestine is about to collapse and be destroyed. Every one of the hundred million Arabs has been living for the past nineteen years on one hope  to live to see the day Israel is liquidatedThere is no life, no peace nor hope for the gangs of Zionism to remain in the occupied land.

As of today, there no longer exists an international emergency force to protect Israel.The sole method we shall apply against Israel is a total war which will result in the extermination of Zionist existence. - Cairo Radios Voice of the Arabs broadcast

May 20th 1967
Our forces are now entirely ready not only to repulse any aggression, but to initiate the act ourselves, and to explode the Zionist presence in the Arab homeland of Palestine. The Syrian army, with its finger on the trigger, is united. I believe that the time has come to begin a battle of anihilation.- Syrias Defence Minister Hafez Assad (later to be Syrias President).


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...


Don't you believe this, Heathen?


Hear now Jacob my servant and Israel, whom I have chosen - Isaiah 44:1


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> If you made an effort to check it out you would find that most of the land in Israel was purchased by Jews. But you already knew that, didn't you?  I think you just want to use this forum to bray out your spectacular Jew hate. I feel sorry for a critter like you.



Guy, something you purchase at gunpoint is not a valid sale. No one in the Arab world, or for that matter the rest of the world, sees these purchases as legitimate. They see it for what it is, an apartheid state bullying an indigenous people. 

Now, hey, let's be honest, my Cherokee ancestors would have understood this as being the way of things in the 19th century, but int he 21st century, this is no longer considered acceptable.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> []
> Don't you believe this, Heathen?
> 
> 
> Hear now Jacob my servant and Israel, whom I have chosen - Isaiah 44:1



NO, I refuse to worship a god that drowns and burns babies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> My legalistic proof negates your 'Israel stole their land' comment.
> Just because they owned some land in the region of Mandatory Palestine, they had no sovereignty over the region which means they have zero say in decisions like the ones the British made to allow the European Jews to immigrate.
> ...



Guy, the British had no right to give the land to anyone.  

This is another wonderful case of the UK trying to impose it's imperialism around the world.  

The Muslim world is NEVER going accept Zionism.  And frankly, if you go back to the history of the Crusades, they are willing to keep fighting a long time to get rid of unwanted invaders.  

Meanwhile, the Zionists are going to start wondering if this was as good of an idea as it seemed to Grandpa Moshe when he fled there from Europe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Okay, here's the thing.  Italy is a pluralistic state.  While the Vatican does try to stick its nose into politics, the fact is, abortion is legal in Italy, divorce is legal, and they largely tell the Church to go screw itself. 

India is about 1/3 muslim.  IN fact it has a larger Muslim population than most Arab countries. 

And frankly, given how much misery Christianity and Islam have caused throughout history, the world shouldn't really be thanking the Jews for giving them to us.  

I often think, what if we had all just kept worshipping Zeus. We could have avoided the Dark Ages thing and gotten to enlightenment a lot sooner.  

Never heard about Zeus insisting on genocide of people or telling them to cut their dicks.  As Imaginary Sky Pixies go, Zeus actually sounded like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> Actually it was more than 5/1. Egypt, Syria, Jordan, Iraq,Algeria,Libya,Morocco,*Palestine*,Saudia Arabia, Kuwait,Tunisia, Lebanon, Sudan,Cuba, North Korea,Pakistan. That's 17/1. And to think that one little country a little bigger than Central Park kicked the living shit out of those critters.



If that many of your neighbors want you gone, maybe you should find another place to live. 

Or at least ask what you are doing where so many of your neighbors hate you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



No, guy, Psychosis is some shitstain thinking that we should have perpetual war over a strip of land because an Imaginary Pixie In the Sky said so.  

That's just plain nuts.  

Because you take out the religion aspect of it, the whole Zionism thing is batshit crazy.


----------



## pbel (Apr 21, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Dear Phalanges, rhetoric is just that, and no link declarations of war are visible.


----------



## pbel (Apr 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Counting countries instead of actual troops at the border must be Phalange/West Virgini alliance.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



If my neighbors were talking that much smack about wanting to kill me, I'd find somewhere else to live!


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 21, 2014)

JoeB131,  _et al,_

In a secular society, were the people try to keep separate the religious issues from the civic issues, the discord between Judaism, Christianity, and Islamic beliefs have no meaning - and are of little relative importance.



JoeB131 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Why should you fear Zionism _(a national movement within Jewish culture that supports the creation of a Jewish homeland)_ any more than the global expansion of Islam or the policy of the Rashidun Caliphs _(the continuation of Muhammad's aggressive territorial expansion)_?
> ...


*(COMMENT) *

*&#8730;*  I don't care if there is a Muslim hiding under your bed, but my bed is a different matter.  

*&#8730;*  Actually, I wasn't speaking to Islamic World Domination _(if there is even such a thing)_; but, more the impact of their activities relative to the Middle Eastern Region, centered on a point with the Palestinians.  They do effect the regional security and peace of the region.  Remembering of course that the Palestinian protocols are based on such related, non-secular philosophies as:

The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day.
This is the law governing the land of Palestine in the Islamic Sharia (law) and the same goes for any land the Moslems have conquered by force, because during the times of (Islamic) conquests, the Moslems consecrated these lands to Moslem generations till the Day of Judgement.
Nationalism, from the point of view of the Islamic Resistance Movement, is part of the religious creed.
 
*&#8730;*  It will be several centuries yet, before humanity as a whole (including the Islamic Cultures) find common ground such that periodic clashes are avoidable in diplomacy, commerce, and interactive communication/interaction of ever nature.  Humanity is just not quite ready to fully embrace the _Star Trek_ "Prime Directive" of Non-Interference.  It is not yet beyond the nature of the species to keep from "sticking our noses" into the cause of others.  In fact, the philosophy is - as Edmund Burke said:  

_All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing. Do not allow evil to triumph._​
In the current culture of humanity, it is very difficult to see the following Palestinian position as anything but evil:

There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. 
Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.

The first is a platitude that stipulates that only conflict is the answer.  The second is that compromise, negotiation, and customary mitigation are not potentials for a solution.  And this is pledged on the backdrop of the Sharia.



JoeB131 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > It should be noted that the Jewish Culture, earmarked for preservation by the Allied Powers, in no way --- ever represented the same measure of expansionist threat of that --- presented by the Muslim dominated cultures.  Nor have the Muslim dominated cultures exemplified any of the advancements that are exhibited by the Jewish culture.
> ...


*(COMMENT) * 

As an agnostic, I shouldn't care, one way or the other here.  But as student of history, my knee-jerk reaction is to say that in Islam, the Supreme Being _(the God of Abraham)_ is common to all three major religions _(Judaism, Christianity, and Islamic beliefs)_.  It is probably one of the very few things that the believer of each can agree upon.

The Dark Ages was a period of intellectual stagnation and economic depression was not an Jewish conspiracy or the outcome of the spread of Judaism.



JoeB131 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Your preference for Muslim Expansionism over Jewish Relocation is purely based on something other than the preservation of a human culture that was nearly rendered crippled.
> ...


*(COMMENT) * 

This circles us back around to the concept of a "peaceful solution" which the Palestinians has vowed not to pursue.

The potential for a negotiated settlement is right before us.  But it is the Palestinian position that:

There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. 
Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
You cannot get to civil land settlement claims, war reparations, restitution and reconciliation without a "good faith effort" to negotiate these issue.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Jroc (Apr 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Delusions are also part of the psychosis boy get some help


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Israeli know that Arabs will never accept a Jewish state in the Middle East. 
But unfortunately for them, Israel doesn't abide by what they want.
They already tried to kick Israel out of the ME, remember? Several times.

And that's why Israel isn't going back the 67 borders , because it won't change anything.

And what do you mean the British had no right to give land to nobody? There was nothing illegal about the partition plan, unless you have documents to prove otherwise...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> []
> 
> 
> Delusions are also part of the psychosis boy get some help



so you really don't have an answer. 

I guess you can't even meet my low expectations for you..


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> 
> Israeli know that Arabs will never accept a Jewish state in the Middle East.
> ...



Guy, if you want to go there.  

Show me a document that shows the Holocaust was "illegal".  Germany had a law, and they executed it.  It was perfectly okay for them to deprive their Jewish population of their property and give it to deserving Aryans.  

Of course, that's nuts and wrong, but, hey, it's legal under the "might makes right" theory, I guess.  

But if you accept the premise that peace is impossible as long as the Arab world will never accept Israel's existence, what is your alternative, perpetual war?  That's fucking insane.  And in the long term, you are going to lose.  

Again, think back to the Crusader States, and why they didn't last.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> [Evidently you don't know any Jews. For 90% (perhaps 100%) of them Israel's existence has nothing to do with pleasing your IMitS. It has to do with the end of their oppression and their survival as a people.
> 
> It is equally clear you know nothing of the 100 years which preceded the rebirth of Israel as the Jewish Homeland.
> 
> ...



Quite right. There's little hope.  

So why should I as an American continue to fork over tax dollars and occassionally send young American men over to die in order to pander to a fantasy that this is your "homeland" when most of you haven't lived there in thousands of years. 

If your concerned about being "Exterminated", then does setting up shop on a strip of land next to people who strap bombs onto their own children to try to get rid of you really make a lot of sense?


----------



## Sally (Apr 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



When I see Joe blabbering about "Zionist this" and "Zionist that," it brings to mind this piece that I read recently.

Kansas, the KKK and hate without end - latimes.com


----------



## toastman (Apr 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Your comparison of the legality of the Holocaust to the legality of the British partition plan shows you have no argument. 
Got your back to the wall, Joe?? 

You've been doing nothing but blabbing for the last 10 posts.
I've ready dismantled your 'logic' , so you can either continue making a fool of yourself or not.

Repeat after me Joe.


LONG LIVE ISRAEL


----------



## toastman (Apr 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > [Evidently you don't know any Jews. For 90% (perhaps 100%) of them Israel's existence has nothing to do with pleasing your IMitS. It has to do with the end of their oppression and their survival as a people.
> ...



You're still asking why the Jews declared independence where they did?
How cluess are you?

You're right Joe, it is a bad neighbourhood. Maybe Israelis should pick up and leave their entire life beyond, because some rag tag AK-47 toting Muslim Jihadists want them to?  

You're underestimating the patriotism of Israelis Joe.


----------



## pbel (Apr 21, 2014)

sayit said:


> joeb131 said:
> 
> 
> > roccor said:
> ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 21, 2014)

pbel said:


> sayit said:
> 
> 
> > joeb131 said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 21, 2014)

pbel said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 21, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 21, 2014)

pbel said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## Sally (Apr 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Apr 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...



Why would I argue based on your delusional assertions.... all I i can do is laugh at the idiocy


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > [Evidently you don't know any Jews. For 90% (perhaps 100%) of them Israel's existence has nothing to do with pleasing your IMitS. It has to do with the end of their oppression and their survival as a people.
> ...





 Then you explain why so many Americans have to start looking for work because the Israeli's are not tied to a deal with America any more. Then explain to all the families of dying Americans why your policies have resulted in inferior medical supplies contributing to their deaths.

 You are just a NAZI ANTISEMITIC JEW HATER


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2014)

pbel said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2014)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2014)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Your comparison of the legality of the Holocaust to the legality of the British partition plan shows you have no argument.
> Got your back to the wall, Joe??
> ...



Guy, your whole argument is "We got the Guns".  How is the British partitioning Palestine any different than the Nazis partitioning Czechoslovakia or Poland? 

The Zionists are the Nazis, and one day, the Star of David will be as reviled as the Swastika.  The Swastika was a holy symbol at one point, too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> You're still asking why the Jews declared independence where they did?
> How cluess are you?
> ...



Well, no, I'm not.  

http://www.haaretz.com/news/feature...s-are-thinking-of-emigrating.premium-1.484945



> According to a new survey, more than a third of Israelis would leave the country if they could, citing economic opportunities as the main reason. Who are the wannabe leavers, and what can be done to induce them to stay?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



 America was doing just fine long before Jews came onto the scene. Your Medical supplies are bankrupting the health system.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Do you expect to be taken seriously when you compare the slaughter of Jews in the Holocaust to Palestinians being killed during hostilities.
> Slaughtered Palestinians?? Please
> ...



King Hussein moved against the PLO when it tried to depose him.  There are 3 million Palestinians residing in Jordan.  This is why the Right of Return is such a big deal. 

Because if you combine the 4 million Palestinians living outside Israel, the 4.4 living in the West bank and Gaza and the 1.6 million living in Israel's pre-1967 borders, they easily outnumber the 6 million Zionists.  

But they gots the guns, that's the important thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Then you explain why so many Americans have to start looking for work because the Israeli's are not tied to a deal with America any more. Then explain to all the families of dying Americans why your policies have resulted in inferior medical supplies contributing to their deaths.
> 
> You are just a NAZI ANTISEMITIC JEW HATER



If we took the hundreds of billions of dollars we spend propping up the Zionists, paying their neighbors to play nice and keeping aircraft carriers and troops into the region and invested them in infrastructures and schools and energy independence inthis country, we'd create a lot more jobs for Americans.  

And we'd be better off having socialized medicine in this country than propping up Zionist socialized medicine.  

Which is what make J'Roids so fucking funny.  He's all for Socialized Medicine in Israel paid for by the American taxpayer, but he'd just shit himself if we paid for health care for a poor black child. 

He's also wondering why anti-Jewish sentiment is growing in the black community, for some reason.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 The British didn't partition Palestine, they did not have the power. It was the League of Nations that had that power after the Ottoman empire was defeated and handed over most of its Empire to them. The LoN portioned Palestine into separate mandates governed by France, Russia and Britain. These mandates had it as part of their remit to assist the indigenous peoples to set up their own nation states instead of being subservient to another foreign government. The original LoN plan was to give the Jews all of what is now Palestine and trans Jordan as the new NATIONAL HOME for the Jews.

 The Cresent moon is the New Swastika and will be reviled the world over after the civilised west witnessed how barbaric and evil the muslims are and how they are still following the NAZI ideology.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> The British didn't partition Palestine, they did not have the power. It was the League of Nations that had that power after the Ottoman empire was defeated and handed over most of its Empire to them. The LoN portioned Palestine into separate mandates governed by France, Russia and Britain. These mandates had it as part of their remit to assist the indigenous peoples to set up their own nation states instead of being subservient to another foreign government. The original LoN plan was to give the Jews all of what is now Palestine and trans Jordan as the new NATIONAL HOME for the Jews.
> 
> The Cresent moon is the New Swastika and will be reviled the world over after the civilised west witnessed how barbaric and evil the muslims are and how they are still following the NAZI ideology.



i think you are a little confused here.  By the time WWI ended, Russia had withdrawn from the Alliance and the League of Nations wasn't formed until AFTER the war.

Now, yeah, the British had all sorts of nifty plans to dismember the Ottoman Empire. They just forgot to ask the people who actually LIVED THERE what they thought.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then you explain why so many Americans have to start looking for work because the Israeli's are not tied to a deal with America any more. Then explain to all the families of dying Americans why your policies have resulted in inferior medical supplies contributing to their deaths.
> ...



I love it when regular Joes think they know better than professionals how to fix the economy ....


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Atta boy Pbel! Show us your true colours!
I'm proud of you for finally being honest about your view on Jews..


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 Try again and this time read some history books, it was the LoN that partitioned Palestine not the British. The San Remo conference set up the mandates for Britain, France and Russia. So time to read some other history books than the ISLAMONAZI little book of LIES AND BLOOD LIBELS. 
 The people that lived there had already been asked what they wanted and they received just that. The nations of Iraq, trans Jordan, Syria and a little bit for the Jews. It was agreed between the various arab leaders and the British government just what land would go to which group of arabs before WW1 and they fully agreed to the principals.

 Now go away and tell your imam that he is a LIAR and a JEW HATER.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Now, how does this relate to the release of Jonathan Pollard? The subject is not about swastikas and Nazis.  You're not just a Jew hater, you're a bat shit crazy Jew hater.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> I love it when regular Joes think they know better than professionals how to fix the economy ....



I love how you ignore how the "professionals" in Washington and Wall Street have fucked up everything and pretend they actually know what they are doing. 

Here's the thing. When we invested in AMerica, America worked.  We had our greatest prosperity when Republicans and Democrats agreed on that.  Hence- Eisenhower REpublican.  Ike was smart enough to snap the Zionists back in 1956 when they tried to pull some shit at the Suez Canal.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Try again and this time read some history books, it was the LoN that partitioned Palestine not the British. The San Remo conference set up the mandates for Britain, France and Russia. So time to read some other history books than the ISLAMONAZI little book of LIES AND BLOOD LIBELS.
> The people that lived there had already been asked what they wanted and they received just that. The nations of Iraq, trans Jordan, Syria and a little bit for the Jews. It was agreed between the various arab leaders and the British government just what land would go to which group of arabs before WW1 and they fully agreed to the principals.
> ...



Dipshit- the French and British (We'll leave the Russians out because they were shooting the assholes who thought this was a good idea)  didn't have the right.  Most sensible peopel realize today that IMPERIALISM is wrong.  

And those Arabs who were encouraged to fight for independence from the Ottomans did not do so because they were so anxious to live under British rule.  They certainly didn't agree to resettling a bunch of Europeans in their holiest land to set up a non-Islamic state.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The Nazis are people like you Joe, who call fir Israels destruction.

Geez, my Long Live Israel comment really got under your skin, Nazi shill didn't it.

You can deny it all you want Joe , but you know that you're nothing but a miserable hateful deadbeat. People like you are the enemies of Israel/Jews, and history has shown is that Israel and the Jews' enemies always perish while Israel stands tall. There's no denying that. 

Only a disgusting, vile Nazi would post what you just posted.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I would trust those people before I would trust a hateful Nazi like you to be in their position. 

Speaking of Nazis, considering you are one, wtf makes you think you have any credibility talking about Jews and Israel?? You have none Joe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> The Nazis are people like you Joe, who call fir Israels destruction.
> 
> ...



YOu aren't standing tall when you shoot children and run over peace activists with bulldozers.  

You certainly aren't standing tall whem most of the world hates you.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Typical Islamo pig response..
Figures, you got nothing Joe.

Civilians are always killed in war. But I'm sure you never said anything when Palestinian militants shoot children up close, on purpose, unlike Palestinians who die from collateral damage.
Just the other day, a Palestinian fired into a car with 3 little kids in it and killed their father.
But of course, you will find a way to justify it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The fact you aren't providing a link of context tells me I probably don't have to, because you are misrepresenting the facts.  

YOu are right, though. Civilians are killed in war. 

And this war which has raged for 67 years now, is completely unnecessary.


----------



## pbel (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



My colors are simple, I love America and you love all things Israel, and I'm Sick of hearing how Much we need Israel or any group which pretends and accepts its superiority above all others. The greatest achievements of mankind were not Israeli or otherwise. Tell your buddies to keep the Jew talk  out of our discussions and stick to the subject of Israel and Palestine...

You're out of control


----------



## pbel (Apr 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Really, you think I would make that up?

Israeli motorist killed in West Bank shooting: army


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 22, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



For Israel as a jewish majority and Israel a jewish state, it would be most difficult not to speak of the jews and their achievements that benefit not just Israel but the world.
If you don't want to hear "jew talk", are you not on the wrong board?


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



You call me a whiner and then come out with a post like this? I've never seen such whining.
Why does it bother you that I love Israel? My entire family lives there (except my parents who lived there most their life than moved here to Montreal).
I've been to Israel over ten times in my 28 years of life and yes I love Israel but I also love my home country of Canada. 
I didn't know my love for Israel offended you so much....

And we never hear about how much America needs Israel, but everyday we hear how much America doesn't need Israel.

If you don't like Jew talk , then go change forums and stop whining.


----------



## pbel (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I'm not offended that you love Israel, I'm offended that your love transcends your native country in a Pollard type of way...Israel first and all other last.

I know I speak too harsh of you because you are not zionazi like...

If we ever meet, I'll Toast you with wine while you whine, OK?


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

Post #784 in this thread is there for everyone to see what Pbel whining is really like.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



no, but you did leave out the part where he was near hebron in the west bank. hmmmmmm


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I didn't leave that out. What you are saying is that cars with children in it are fair game?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I'm saying if you drive your car through a WAR ZONE, you really ought to accept the danger. 

"Hey, kids, let's drive through the War Zone!!!!"


----------



## Manchester (Apr 23, 2014)

A full transcript of the replies to JoeB in this thread could be analyzed to fascinating effect.  

The numerous examples of double standards, linguistic trickery, emotionalizing of factual points  to make emotive leverage and straw man arguments in order to referrence the German National Socialist party all to try and combat an argument of simple common sense really could be held up as a triumph of the human mind to construct its own reality rather than face the unpalatable.


----------



## pbel (Apr 23, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



shouldn't you be on the Fascist Phalange board?


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They live there you moron. And just because the Palestinians and Israel are in a state of belligerency, it doesn't make the West Bank a war zone like you think.

Anti Zionists, always justifying killings if Israelis. Sad.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...






 It seems that joe has not realised that the same rules must apply to all Palestinians which makes every Palestinian man, women or child should not be in the war zone and can be shot by Israelis


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


That's not fair, Pbel. Get it out of your system.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 23, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



No.
Still trying to label me by making erroneous assumptions?  I know people form most of the political parties, but that does not make me a member of any of them.  I know people from several countries around the world, but that does no mean my nationality changes.  We rented an apartment down stair to a palestinian colonel, and I was with his wife when she went into labor and stayed when she gave birth.  I was walking out of the hospital with her husband as visiting hours ended when his parked car blew up.  That does not make me palestinian.

Comments like yours diminishes your reputation.  It makes you seem immature.
You should try to be better than that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



They were on their land..  

You know, kind of like when you climb into a tiger cage, you shouldn't be surprised when the tiger mauls you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And the ZioNazis are trying their best to do so, unfortunately.

Whoops, we ran over a white peace activist!  Someone might pay attention now!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Tell ya what, Joe. How 'bout we trade your ass for Jonathan Pollard? Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Sally (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Joe, does it ever bother you that tens of thousands of innocent people have been killed in the rest of the Middle East and are still being killed which don't involve any Jews at all?  As for Rachel Corrie, why do you think they don't allow civilians in construction zones here in the U.S. when the bulldozers are operating?  Why not go to some construction site and ask the foreman?  Anyhow, Joe, since you are concerned with one American girl who was unfortunately playing chickie with a bulldozer, can you tell us about your concern about the other American young women who were murdered by your new terrorist buddies, or don't these young women count at all to you since you can't drag the Jews into their murders?  It seems that those who hate the Israelis (and we all know why) can't seem to let Rachel rest in peace, but are constantly dragging her up.  Maybe everyone should keep on also dragging up those young women who were murdered by Joe's newfound friends while innocently going about their own business and not bothering anyone?


----------



## Sally (Apr 23, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Isn't it a hoot for those with the mind set of Joe comparing the Zionists to Nazis, but his newfound Muslim friends are busy murdering innocent people just like Hitler's crowd did.  Evidently, Joe doesn't waste his time to see what is going on in the Muslim world.  However, I think most of us are aware  that it is very popular on the hate site for those NeoNazis and Islamofascists to call the Zionists by the name what should be correctly used against another group..  In a way, it is funny seeing both groups play "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game, but in the long run if they were the only two groups left in the world, they would be busy killing each other.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




Israeli cars are supposed to be able to drive unmolested in the west bank.  Yet another violation by the palestinians.


----------



## pbel (Apr 23, 2014)

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There are righteous Jews who think like-wise...

Forfeiting Israel's Reason to Exist*|*Alon Ben-Meir

Occupation must end not only because of its inherent injustice, as it demeans, debases and degrades the Palestinians, but because of what the occupation does to the Israelis -- it discredits and disgraces Jewish heritage and changes the once-oppressed Jews into merciless, heartless oppressors. No, this is not why Israel was created.


----------



## Sally (Apr 23, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





There are plenty of Leftist Jews who would roll over for the Arabs and hand them all the land.  Meanwhile, Pbel, why not go find some construction site where the bulldozers are operating and see how fast the construction workers get you out of there.  If you refuse to leave, they will call in the police.  Meanwhile, does anyone think that Pbel cares about all those innocents being murdered in the Muslim Middle East countries?  He has always been silent on this issue, and just wants to demonize Israel like his fellow travelers.  Tens of thousands have died in the rest of the Middle East, Pbel, in just the last three years.  Why have you always been silent?  Do you actually think all the readers are stupid enough to believe that you really care about the Arabs?


----------



## pbel (Apr 23, 2014)

Sally said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



*When I called you a self-repeating Air-Head, I had no idea of the incredible accuracy you have substantiated. Are you really this lame?*


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



You calling someone else a Nazi...the irony is just incredible Joe...

So, are cars with kids fair game in the West Bank?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> Tell ya what, Joe. How 'bout we trade your ass for Jonathan Pollard? Seems like a good deal to me.



Here's a better idea. 

How about we create a special legion called "Friends of Zion and it's Invisible Sky Friend". 

So the next time the Zionists need someone to fight a war for them, we send people like you instead of some poor black kid who got promised a scholarship that never happens.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I've had my fun in the sun, REMF.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> You calling someone else a Nazi...the irony is just incredible Joe...
> 
> So, are cars with kids fair game in the West Bank?



I couldn't imagine anyone who would take their KIDS INTO A FUCKING WAR ZONE to be anything but a crazy person.  

The Irony is that the Zionists are the Nazis.  Period. 

They're like abused children who've gotten big enough to beat on someone else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



NO, you miss my point.  YOu guys don't get a day off. Every last one of you fuckers who thinks that Israeli lives are more important than American lives needs to be put in this SPECIAL LEGION that gets sent to War Zones first.  

Usually with inadequate armored vehicles and faulty Halliburton equipment. 

ANd we keep doing it until Darwinism takes it's course.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Been there, done that, REMF. 20 years in the Infantry, 3 years in combat. I would eat that shit up.


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Except for the part that Israel never had anyone fight a war for them.
The Iraq and Afghanistan wars were all done by your country.

And even if  Israel convinced the U.S to go to war in Iraq , even though it would have no benefit for America, it's STILL the fault of the U.S for sending the troops.
Only a coward would blame another country for his countries decision to go tk war


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Well you can make it seem that way if you want, but the reality is that the real Nazis are people like you who said the world would rejoice if the Zionists were driven to the sea.
The real Nazis are the jihadists you support , which have constantly called for Israels destruction.

Oh wait! I'm not supposed to talk about Muslim aggression because it would mean I have muslims under my bed, right??

And it's not a war zone you fuckin Nazi. Do you even know what a war zone is??
Obviously not, which is even more pathetic since you were in the army.
But, the next tine you and your Nazi ilk complain about Jewish only roads, I'll make sure to bring this up.

Keep on parotting that Palestinian propaganda Joe


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> Been there, done that, REMF. 20 years in the Infantry, 3 years in combat. I would eat that shit up.



You work on the assumption I care about you. 

I care about the poor black kid who believed some recruiter that he was going to get a college education if he just signed up, and then came back without legs because some poor Arab wasn't keen about being pacified for Zionism. 

Like I said, let's have a volunteer legion who will go off and fight.  Kind of Like American Leftists joined the Abraham Lincoln Brigrade to go fight for Communism in the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I hope you keep posting drivel like this, so the other posters can see how flawed your 'logic' is. 

Cry all you want Joe, but in the mean time, some of your tax money still goes to Israel, and I know you can't stand that.


----------



## pbel (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Only a fool would not see the link between Israel and AIPAC and how their money make US politicians grovel to get elected while the children of the poor die and come home maimed because the Zionist State oppress Muslims and our government arms them...

They now clamor for Iran...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Well you can make it seem that way if you want, but the reality is that the real Nazis are people like you who said the world would rejoice if the Zionists were driven to the sea.
> The real Nazis are the jihadists you support , which have constantly called for Israels destruction.
> ...



The world WILL rejoice when the Zionists are driven into the sea.  

This is what you don't get. Most of the world despises the Zionists. The Arabs do. Latin America does. Europe Does. Asia does.  

ANd, sorry, it's not "Aggression" to take back what is yours. 

Yes, I can honestly say, I was never deployed anywhere to fight for the greater glory of a few selfish Zionists to pretend their Magic Sky Man loves them the best.


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



What a miserable and hateful human being you are....

BTW, are you ever going to stop whining Nazi Joe??
Here, this might help:


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Except for the part that Israel never had anyone fight a war for them.
> The Iraq and Afghanistan wars were all done by your country.
> ...



My country was LIED to. 

We were lied to about Saddam having weapons of Mass destruction. We were lied to about him having links to Al Qaeda. 

Not sure why you keep bringing Afghanistan into this.  I'm talking just about Iraq. The Zionists wanted their war, they got their war.   And things are now worse, because not the Iranians run Iraq, so now the Zionists want ANOTHER war.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I think the Israeli ambassador should be required to ASK every mother of a soldier if she wants HER son to die for Zionism. 

I'm guessing you wouldn't get too many takers. 

"Oh, wait, kid, here's a college scholarship.  Yeah, that's what you are fighting for."


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Right, the world will rejoice if millions of innocents are slaughtered 

The truth is, the world will actually rejoice when you and your anti semitic, racist and bigoted Nazi ilk are driven into a volcano.
The world is tired of hateful people like you and your ilk. You talk about how Israel is hated around the world so much (which is BS), but you forget to mention how Nazi bigots like yourself are hated.
I'd love to see the results of a poll of people with your bigoted and hateful views.
You'd get a lot of positive from the Arab world, thats for sure


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Are there some people in Israel that want war? Yes, there certainly is,
But do the majority of Israelis want peace and to be left one? Hell yes.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Man, I'm sitting here crying tears as big as hoss turds. Send tissues.


----------



## toastman (Apr 23, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Peebel, the Zionist State doesn't oppress Muslims.
MUSLIMS oppress Muslims. 
Just because you and Joe hate Israel, doesn't mean you can make things up.

Israel oppressing Muslims is why the U.S decided to send troops to Iraq? 

Well, I guess when you really have no argument, or you're too much of a coward to blame YOUR country for YOUR countries doings, blaming Israel/Zionists is yhe way to go....

How come I never hear you or Nazi Joe blame the U.S for the Results of the Iraq war??


----------



## Sally (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Joe, have you ever thought about going into therapy?  There is something definitely wrong with you.  Most of the world gets up in the morning, puts on their clothes, goes to work to support their families and do not think about those y ou hate "The Zionists" which is actually the new code name for the Jews.   I think most of the readers can see that with Joe's "Zionist this" and "Zionist that" what a fine Dhimmi he is going to make.  Meanwhile, his newfound friends are busy murdering people in the name of their religion in many parts of the world, and Joe (obsessed with the "Zionists") closes his eyes to what is going on.  How many were killed in Pakistan the other day, Joe, which had nothing to do with your "evil Zionists?"  I believe people were also killed in Somalia the other day?  Can Joe figure out a way to blame the "Zionists" for that.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





 Strange how even after 67 years of "trying" the Israeli's still have not managed to stop the steady increase in the Palestinians numbers. So the IDF cant really be doing their best or they would be matching Jordans numbers of 50,000 Palestinians mass murdered in one month


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2014)

pbel said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...






 AH! yes the muslims favourite Jews because they believe in a different end times story, would they like them if they read further into their beliefs and saw that the messiah will murder all of Israel's enemies starting with the arab muslims.................. what a laugh that will be


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Right, the world will rejoice if millions of innocents are slaughtered
> 
> ...



Uh, it's not BS.  

and by your logic, the whole world must be full of "Nazis" because that's how much the Zionist entity is hated. 

Poll: Israel still one of most negatively-viewed countries | The Daily Caller



> Around 24,090 people worldwide participated in the 2012 poll.  With 50 percent of respondents rating the country negatively, *the Jewish state is on par with North Korea and only behind Iran (55 percent) and Pakistan (51 percent). *Only the majority in the U.S., Nigeria and Kenya ranked Israel positively.
> 
> People who rated Israel as having a mostly negative influence cited the nations foreign policy as the main contributing factor. Adversely, those who attributed a mostly positive influence cited the Jewish states culture and traditions.
> 
> ...



I mean, just becaue you have the Funditards inthis country fooled, the rest of the world get it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Joe, have you ever thought about going into therapy?  There is something definitely wrong with you.  Most of the world gets up in the morning, puts on their clothes, goes to work to support their families and do not think about those y ou hate "The Zionists" which is actually the new code name for the Jews.   I think most of the readers can see that with Joe's "Zionist this" and "Zionist that" what a fine Dhimmi he is going to make.  Meanwhile, his newfound friends are busy murdering people in the name of their religion in many parts of the world, and Joe (obsessed with the "Zionists") closes his eyes to what is going on.  How many were killed in Pakistan the other day, Joe, which had nothing to do with your "evil Zionists?"  I believe people were also killed in Somalia the other day?  Can Joe figure out a way to blame the "Zionists" for that.



Honey, anyone who babbles about "Dhimmis" is the one who needs help. 

You probably think there's a big, hairy Muslim hiding under your bed right now. 

And frankly, I'm working three jobs right now because of the mess the NeoCons made of the economy during the OUghts, thank you very much. (ALthough that did cure me of Republican leanings.)  

Furthermore, you can't deflect from "Zionists are bad" by pointing out that Muslims are bad, too.  

Given my druthers, I'd say, "A Pox on Both your houses".  The Musliims don't have our politicians testicles in a lock box.  

Oh, Zionist isn't a "code word" for Jews. Most Jews who don't live in the Zionist entity are a little embarrassed by what Israel does.   It's why 69% of them voted for Obama despite all Bibi's whining and Adelson's spending of money trying to get a Weird Mormon Robot elected. 

NOt to worry, the Zionists have a new tactic.  It's telling FUnditarded Americans that we need Israel to be there so Jesus can come back and those Muslims want to take Jesus away from you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Are there some people in Israel that want war? Yes, there certainly is,
> But do the majority of Israelis want peace and to be left one? Hell yes.



The Zionists don't want to fight their own wars anymore.  They haven't won a straight-up fight since 1967.  

They want AMERICA to fight their wars for them.  

Imagine their shock when AIPAC demanded the head of Bashir Assad and the american people said, 'Um, wait, this is stupid!" 

Finally.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Peebel, the Zionist State doesn't oppress Muslims.
> MUSLIMS oppress Muslims.
> ...



Mostly because Joe Average wasn't the one pulling the strings to get that War. 

So let's review, shall we. 

In the Reagan years, we saw Saddam as a friend.  I mean, after all, he was the one keeping the Crazy Ayatollah's in Iran on their toes.  And the Zionists screamed and howled and bombed a factory in Iraq.   They sent the Mossad to get Jonathan Pollard to steal intel we had on Iraq and to murder scientist Gerald Bull who was helping the Iraqis with their missile program. 

Then Saddam invaded Kuwait, and even though we had no treaty with the Kuwaitis and the Kuwaitis had no one to blame but themselves, really, AIPAC smiled and lo and behold, suddenly "liberating" Kuwait became our top priority, because Kuwaitis were so happy to be ruled by a lecherous Emir that they spent about one day fighting for him. So we got bullshit stories about babies being left on hospital floors because Iraqis were stealing their incubators (never happened).  But even Bush-41 was smart enough to realize going to Baghdad was a pretty stupid idea, and he didn't do it. 

Well, after spending the Clinton years beating the War drums, with Joe Leiberman (D-Israel) screaming the loudest, then 9/11 happened.  And the AIPAC rubbed their hands with glee and said 'Well, now we can finally get Saddam".  And anyone who said, "Hey, Saddam had nothing to do with this" had his patriotism questioned.  And Charles Krauthammer and Bill Krystol got their smug faces on Faux News every Sunday and continued to insist th is was a GREAT idea as the bodies kept coming back from Iraq and these kids came back without limbs and with traumatic brain injuries.  

Make them fight their own war next time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Joe, does it ever bother you that tens of thousands of innocent people have been killed in the rest of the Middle East and are still being killed which don't involve any Jews at all?  As for Rachel Corrie, why do you think they don't allow civilians in construction zones here in the U.S. when the bulldozers are operating?  Why not go to some construction site and ask the foreman?  Anyhow, Joe, since you are concerned with one American girl who was unfortunately playing chickie with a bulldozer, can you tell us about your concern about the other American young women who were murdered by your new terrorist buddies, or don't these young women count at all to you since you can't drag the Jews into their murders?  It seems that those who hate the Israelis (and we all know why) can't seem to let Rachel rest in peace, but are constantly dragging her up.  Maybe everyone should keep on also dragging up those young women who were murdered by Joe's newfound friends while innocently going about their own business and not bothering anyone?



The "Rest of the Middle East" are a bunch of conflicts that have nothing to do with us, and were going on long before AMerica got here.   the Sunnis and Shi'ites have been arguing about how many Imams there are for over a millenium.  This simply isn't our problem. 

The Zionist Entity, however, infects our politics, our policy and even our national culture, to the point where we have people like you and others on this board who think it is perfectly acceptable to ask "how high?" when the Zionist say "Jump". 

The Terrorists aren't my "Buddies".  Quite the contrary, I  had no problem going after Al Qaeda in Afghanistan or any other rathole where they hide.  I have a HUGE problem with the fact the reason why so many Muslims hate us is because we prop up Israel who turn arond and kill them. 

Saddam had nothing to do with Al Qaeda.  Iran had nothing to do with Al Qaeda.  Bashir is actually FIGHTING Al Qaeda.  and guess who the the Zionists want us to take out?


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Here we go again.  Joe, get some help.  You might be happier in your life if you do.


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



No doubt if some Muslims  were reading Joe's posts, they would also tell him to get some help.  I wish Joe would actually get out on the streets of America in the different towns and ask the people if they are thinking about the "Zionists this" and the "Zionists that" that.  Joe is an obsessed man.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So because the U.S supplied weapons to Israel during the Yom Kippu war, that means they didn't win a straight up fight?? 
Whag kind of logic is that??
Every Arab belligerent that fought Israel had help in the form of troops and weapons from other Muslim countries. 

You're just getting desperate to de legitimize Israels success in their previous wars. Pathetic.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Negatively viewed does not equal hate Joe.

People like YOU hate Israel, because you are hateful inside.

BTW, are you going to celebrate Israels birthday with us here? It's coming up soon Nazi Joe. 
Would be great if you could join us!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Sally, Joe B. is gonna have a tantrum when he reads this. Just might cause him to pop his cork and catch Billo and Monte in the blast. It seems the US is pulling the irons out of the fire. 'Bout time.


 The Obama Administration on Wednesday signaled its support for Israels decision to cancel further peace talks with the Palestinian Authority after the latter concluded a unity agreement with the Hamas terrorist organization.

Its hard to see how Israel can be expected to sit down and negotiate with a group that denies its right to exist, US State Department Spokesperson Jen Psaki said in reference to Hamas.

Israel has long insisted that it cannot make genuine peace with a Palestinian government that includes Hamas.

US Backs Israel in Quitting Peace Talks - Israel Today | Israel News


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 That old chestnut the BBC poll that has been shown to contain only two questions and both weighted against Israel, why do the ISLAMONAZI RETARDS allways fall back on biased anti semitic sources for their proof ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> []
> 
> Here we go again.  Joe, get some help.  You might be happier in your life if you do.



No worries, I'm fine. 

However, you seem to project a lot.  Maybe instead of talking about my "problem", you can actually address my point. 

Instead, you seem pretty keen on dehumanizing Muslims in order to rationalize bad behavior towards them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> 
> That old chestnut the BBC poll that has been shown to contain only two questions and both weighted against Israel, why do the ISLAMONAZI RETARDS allways fall back on biased anti semitic sources for their proof ?



Yes, the bad old BBC, which is owned by the British People instead of a few rich guys.  

I can see how that would be totally biased.  You know, opposed to networks owned by guys named "Redstone" and "Eisner".


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> No doubt if some Muslims  were reading Joe's posts, they would also tell him to get some help.  I wish Joe would actually get out on the streets of America in the different towns and ask the people if they are thinking about the "Zionists this" and the "Zionists that" that.  Joe is an obsessed man.



Hardly.  If you think I'm tough on the Zionists, you ought to see threads where I go off on the Funditards and the Mormons.  Also not terribly fond of Catholicism, even though I was raised Catholic and most of my relatives are still practicing Catholics. 

Now, getting back to Muslims, I've known a lot of Muslims over the years, and not a one of them ever tried to "convert" me to their faith.   I wish a lot of Christians showed as much class.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...


IMO Islam should be outlawed and practicioners should be re-educated or be banned from civilized countries. And don't even try to say the Muslims aren't actually doing the same. Worldwide.


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Well good for you.  I don't think many of us were victims of anyone trying to convert those of us  posting.  Americans seem to have a way of respecting the religious rights of others (that is why you see an enormous amount of people who would love to become American citizens), not like you see in the Middle East where loads of people have been and are being killed by Muslims because these people are non believers in their eyes (even Muslims of different sects), and that includes you, Joe, so you would be fair game over there.  So you keep on throwing out "Zionist this" and "Zionist that" if that makes you happy.  Why not get a soapbox and stand on a busy corner in your own down and start speaking about all the groups you can't stand.  Maybe when you let it all hang out, you will feel better.


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...



It certainly looks like Joe isn't keeping up with the news so actually doesn't realize what is happening.  However, it is amusing seeing him play "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game.  Actually you will find this played a lot on the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2014)

This section of this board  is considered  a ZioNazi hate site.  We have been referring to it as the Zionist Stormfront on other sites.  Funny thing, the pro-Israel posters on other sites actually agree with that characterization. Heck, it is getting attention anyway.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2014)

montelatici said:


> This section of this board  is considered  a ZioNazi hate site.  We have been referring to it as the Zionist Stormfront on other sites.  Funny thing, the pro-Israel posters on other sites actually agree with that characterization. Heck, it is getting attention anyway.



Can you post a link of pro Israeli posters on other message boards posting what you just claimed?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...



And snap.... making my point for me.  

Hey, here's a novel idea.  If we stop sticking our hands inthe hornet's nest, we won't get stung.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



And another one proving my point. 

frankly, the Muslims have never gotten near the death toll of what the Imperial Powers did between two world wars, and building their empires.   We Americans live in a country built on slavery and genocide.   

Really, Pot, meet Kettle.  

Again, most of the Muslims I've met have been pretty decent guys (and gals).  And most of them would be happy if the Zionists just went back to Europe where they came from. Which honestly, doesn't sound unreasonable.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And your last statement proves my point that you are just another delirious idiot who has some really distorted idea.
Ya, they're gonna leave the country they live in, leave their homes and entire lives behind  Because their ancestors are from Europe
Greag idea Nazi Joe.

Is you're talking about Israel proper, the citizens there are living in THEIR country, and no one will make them move.
Some advice, get that Nazi idea out of your head, because it's not going to happen.


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Joe, since he seems very uncomfortable living here, really should go to live in the country of one of his buddies.  It's a shame that Timothy McVeigh didn't move also before he committed his atrocity..  I suggest Syria at this time, Joe, where they are killing each other along with the Christians.  Maybe Pakistan where the Sunnis are busy car and suicide bombing the Shia and Ahmadiyya.  No one is saying that the Muslims they meet here are not nice to whomever they happen to meet.  Maybe Major Hasan was nice at one time to his fellow soldiers.  Anyhow, I will ask my Muslim neighbor how it was in the prison in Iran where he was sent  and beaten just for being a singer.  Meanwhile, Joe, you really have to get on that soapbox so that you reach a bigger audience than a forum.  Thinks of the hundreds you can get your message to every day.

By the way, I am sure the Armenians are happy today with Turkey finally admitting what the Turks did to those Armenians, Assyrians and Greeks.


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2014)

montelatici said:


> This section of this board  is considered  a ZioNazi hate site.  We have been referring to it as the Zionist Stormfront on other sites.  Funny thing, the pro-Israel posters on other sites actually agree with that characterization. Heck, it is getting attention anyway.



Actually, Haniya, you and your fellow travelers have made it a NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate site that would make Stormfront and RadioIslam very, very proud.  I really doubt that the pro Israel posters are running all over the Internet day and night like your gang does.

Isn't it great how the hate sites have taught many to call the zionists "Zionazis" when the actually Nazi-like group are those Muslims in different locations in the world who are murdering people in the name of their religion?  Hmm, wonder how many innocents Haniya's new brethren have murdered in Iraq today?  Syria? Pakistan? Nigeria?  Gosh, if we added up all those dead bodies each day in these different locations, it certainly would total to a enormous amount at the end of each week.


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > This section of this board  is considered  a ZioNazi hate site.  We have been referring to it as the Zionist Stormfront on other sites.  Funny thing, the pro-Israel posters on other sites actually agree with that characterization. Heck, it is getting attention anyway.
> ...



It would be interesting to know all the forums the Boiler Room gang is posting on -- not only here in the U.S. but in others places like the United Kingdom.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


We didn't stick our dick in this nest. This is one example of utter BS. 

(The Pundit Press)  The National September 11 Memorial Museum will be showing a film called The Rise of Al Qaeda when it opens next month. The film tries to explain the roots of the terrible attacks and why radical Islamists killed so many people that terrible day.

In an attempt to get feedback from the Muslim community on the film, which portrays Al Qaeda as radical Islamists who were on a jihad against the United States, the museum showed The Rise of Al Qaeda to an interfaith advisory group of clergy members. This group included Muslim leaders.

After seeing the short film, which only lasts seven minutes, the panel universally lambasted it. At the heart of their criticisms were the portrayal of Al Qaeda as radical Islamists who believed their interpretation of their religion led them to kill civilians.


Film in 9/11 Museum Is Called Offensive to Muslims - Tea Party


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...






 The muslims seem to be doing a pretty damn good job of dehumanizing themselves without any help from us. Just look at what they have done to the deposed Islamic leaders in the name of progress ?
 No fun for them to be sodomised with an iron bar, or to be beaten to a pulp.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





Actually the BBC is a farce taking £billions and spending it on executives parties. I know being one of the so called owners that have no say in how the BBC operate. Things like this spring to mind

Do not adjust your set: BBC did waste £350m | UK | News | Daily Express

 THE free-spending culture in the corridors of power at the BBC has wasted almost £350million of licence fee payers money on excessive pay-offs for departing executives, lavish relocation packages and a failed digital scheme.

When will the BBC stop wasting our money? - Telegraph

 The BBC revealed today it has wasted nearly £100m on a bungled digital project. Its executives firehose money down the drain but no-one takes responsibility, writes Steve Barclay MP. 

 Then we have the fact that they are proven to be Jew haters and anti semites.

Criticism of the BBC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mark Thompson, Director General of the BBC admitted in 2010 "In the BBC I joined 30 years ago [as a production trainee, in 1979], there was, in much of current affairs, in terms of people's personal politics, which were quite vocal, a massive bias to the left. The organisation did struggle then with impartiality." 


 The Daily Telegraph has criticised the BBC for its coverage of the Middle East. In 2007, the newspaper wrote, "In its international and domestic news reporting, the corporation has consistently come across as naïve and partial, rather than sensitive and unbiased. Its reporting of Israel and Palestine, in particular, tends to underplay the hate-filled Islamist ideology that inspires Hamas and other factions, while never giving Israel the benefit of the doubt."


 So try again and this time contact a Brit who will put you right in regards to the BBC


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...






 They are actually doing just this in their fortress enclaves here in the UK. Attacking elderly war veterans going to the local shop for food. Even attacking American tourists for drinking beer walking back to their Hotels in London.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

montelatici said:


> This section of this board  is considered  a ZioNazi hate site.  We have been referring to it as the Zionist Stormfront on other sites.  Funny thing, the pro-Israel posters on other sites actually agree with that characterization. Heck, it is getting attention anyway.





 Who is this we little boy, the ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDISTS and ARMCHAIR TERRORISTS


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




 Lockerbie, no American or British sticking their hands in any hornets nest then, so why were we stung to the tune of 270 dead from 21 nations. You talk a load of crap about the muslims and Israel and it is all coming from ANTI SEMITIC hate sites.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Were do you get your information from islam-r-us. The Zionists have more right to live in the M.E. than any stinking muslims has. They owned the land for a total of 21 years before being kicked out. The very fact their prophet was a Zionist should tell you something about the Jews.
 But I have noticed that  looney left plastic atheists are afraid to refer to the Jews as Jews or Israelis, and use the RACIST term Zionist instead. Don't even attempt to deny that you use this term as a RACIAL INSULT as it is now seen as such by many courts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> And your last statement proves my point that you are just another delirious idiot who has some really distorted idea.
> Ya, they're gonna leave the country they live in, leave their homes and entire lives behind  Because their ancestors are from Europe
> ...



"Isreal Proper"?  There's nothing Proper about the Zionist Entity.  

And yeah, when the Arabs ARE in the majority, you are going to find out how quickly they are going to love moving to Europe or America.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Spoken like a true Islamist, Yusef.  Your type are the ones our authorities are keeping an eye on.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Okay, let's see. Lockerbie was in retaliation for a bombing raid on Libya. Reagan bombed Libya in an attempt to kill Khadafy. We did manage to kill his infant daughter.  That was in response to a disco bombing in Berlin.  That was in response to Reagan routinely challenging airspace that Libya claimed and shooting down LIbyan aircraft, even though we could have just as easily gone around it.  

Again- sticking our hands in the hornet's nest, wondering why we get stung.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> The muslims seem to be doing a pretty damn good job of dehumanizing themselves without any help from us. Just look at what they have done to the deposed Islamic leaders in the name of progress ?
> No fun for them to be sodomised with an iron bar, or to be beaten to a pulp.



okay. 

Let's see, did you hear what the Italians did to Mussolini when they deposed him?

Or what the Romanians did to Ceasescu? 

Or what the Nicraguans did to Somoza when they finally caught up with him?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Oh, look, a Teabagging Website.  

Hey, if you want to go there.  How did Bin Laden get his start?  Bin Laden got his start in 1979 when he went to Afghanistan to fight the Soviets.  You see, those dirty, stinking Commies were teaching girls how to read. And Bin Laden didn't like that.  

And Conservative hero Ronnie Raygun (who I am sad to say I voted for- twice) decided that Bin Laden and his cohorts were "Freedom Fighters".  NO, seriously, he totally called them that. Even though they made it clear that women and Afghans in General would be living under a system of Islamic law that would be a lot more restrictive than anything the commies were doing. 

And after the USSR Fell due to reasons that had nothing to do with Reagan, Bin Laden found himself in charge of a small army of misogynistic, radical jihadists.  The Taliban proceeded to bring back stoning, and blew up statues of Bhudda that had stood for centuries.  

Now, here's where it gets tricky, my lovies.  Bin Laden and his boys figured they were heroes of the Islamic world.  But the thing was, the despots and kings who run most of the MIddle East didn't want any part of them. 

In short, we didn't just stick our hands in the Hornet's nest, we found ourselves a baby hornet and fed it lovingly until it became the biggest, nastiest hornet in the lot.  ANd it stung us in the balls.  

Good work, everyone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Joe, since he seems very uncomfortable living here, really should go to live in the country of one of his buddies.  It's a shame that Timothy McVeigh didn't move also before he committed his atrocity..  I suggest Syria at this time, Joe, where they are killing each other along with the Christians.  Maybe Pakistan where the Sunnis are busy car and suicide bombing the Shia and Ahmadiyya.  No one is saying that the Muslims they meet here are not nice to whomever they happen to meet.  Maybe Major Hasan was nice at one time to his fellow soldiers.  Anyhow, I will ask my Muslim neighbor how it was in the prison in Iran where he was sent  and beaten just for being a singer.  Meanwhile, Joe, you really have to get on that soapbox so that you reach a bigger audience than a forum.  Thinks of the hundreds you can get your message to every day.
> 
> By the way, I am sure the Armenians are happy today with Turkey finally admitting what the Turks did to those Armenians, Assyrians and Greeks.



Oh, I see, you know, you kind of argue like a five year old. 

"Sally, go stand in the corner for drawing onthe wall with your crayons."  

"Waaaaaaahhhhh, WHY DO YO HATE ME?!?!"

"I told you not to do that!" 

"Waaaahhhh, Billy next door drew on the wall in his poop! He's a lot worse!"  


Yes, the Ottomans did what imperial powers did.   Are we americans going to finally apologize about what we did to the Native americans?  Or maybe what we did when we tried to colonize the Philippines.  You know, we killed 200,000 Filipinos between 1899 and 1910.  And don't even get me started on the British. 

But when it comes to attrocities, we always know who fathered the mulattos on the neighbor's plantation, and never our own.  

Hey, can you justify what the Zionists do to Palestinians without bringing up ANY OTHER COUNTRY.  

Let's pretend for a moment that the Palestinians and Zionists are the only two groups on the planet.  Can you really justify what they did without saying, "Well, group XXX is worse"? 

Didn't think so.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 Just more ANTI JEW RACISM thinly disguised behind the ISLAMONAZI  term "Zionist entity".   Now claim you are not an ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST SCUM


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 So what was the British involvement in all that, or the other 19 nations that lost innocent citizens in the name of allah. I was there and saw the carnage and aftermath, from then on I researched islam and found that it existed to just mass murder. The only thing they understand is violence and force. Which is why Jordan beat them


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [qu
> 
> So what was the British involvement in all that, or the other 19 nations that lost innocent citizens in the name of allah. I was there and saw the carnage and aftermath, from then on I researched islam and found that it existed to just mass murder. The only thing they understand is violence and force. Which is why Jordan beat them



Our invasion to "liberate" Iraq from weapons that didn't exist resulted inthe deaths of 100,000 to 600,000 Iraqis.   Most of those people were 'innocent", too, guy.  

NObody has cornered the market on bad behavior.  

Lockerby had nothing to do with 'Islam" and a lot more to do with a crazy person trying to get revenge for his dead daughter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Oooh, I know 'Zionist Entity" makes you guys all nuts.  That's why it's so funny.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






So you are doing exactly the same thing you complained about saying the muslims are bad but everyone else is worse.


----------



## toastman (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Nahh, it makes most of us laugh


----------



## toastman (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So you don't even know what proper means. Not surprising.
Non Jews make up 25% of Israel.
For some reason, I don't think Israelis are worried about Israel having a non Jewish majority 

Not too good in math Nazi Joe, are you?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 25, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They have the freedom of choice.... they can walk on the other side of the street to avoid the drinking, smoking, etc., or they can tolerate it and just keep walking

Everyone else has the freedom to drink and smoke (outside) and a minority should not dictate.  Nor should the laws giving people their freedoms be changed.

If they didnot like the laws of the land, why did they move there?  With the benefits come the right to choose.  They made the choice, so they have to deal with everyone just the way they are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No, just pointing out your example was weak.  "Oh, boo, hoo, they were brutal to a despot hey just overthrew!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> So you don't even know what proper means. Not surprising.
> Non Jews make up 25% of Israel.
> ...



Yes, 25% of the people within the 1967 borders and 100% of the people in the occupied territories  are treated as second class citizens in their own country. 

Kind of like South Africa... or Nazi Germany.  

But God told them to...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Like the Ayrabs say, "God Willing". Learn to live with it, Achmed.


----------



## toastman (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



False.
EVERY citizen is treated the same in Israel.
And Palestinians living in the West Bank are not Israeli civilians.

And what the fuck dies this have to do with your original statement??

You were talking about how when the non Jews become a minority in Israel, that blab blah blah.
But you forgot to mention that Jews make up 75 % of Israel.
Do your homework before you spout more lies, Nazi Joe.
Or don't, and continue making a fool out of yourself, I really don't care.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Actually, going to work more like this.  Palestinian population growth will continue to outpace Zionist population growth.

More and more young Israelis will really start to ask themselves why they are staying in a country with little economic opportunity when there is so much in Europe and America and people don't strap bombs onto themselves trying to kill you. 

Eventually, Americans will get tired of propping up the Zionists welfare state when our own doesn't have enough money to get by...

It took the Ay-rabs, as you say, 200 years to drive out the Crusaders.  But eventually they did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> False.
> EVERY citizen is treated the same in Israel.
> ...



Happy, equal people don't strap bombs onto themselves trying to kill you. 

Sorry. They just don't.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Wrong again as I was pointing out that this is normal behaviour for muslims as commanded by their religion. Hear about the Scots 15 year old boy brutalised by muslims, when they beast him to a pulp burnt him on a fire and finally cut of his penis and rammed it down his throat. All while he was still alive. Then the many videos of beheadings by muslims of captured "enemies". The way they deal with women and how they rape them while cutting their throats.   A very warped culture that should have been wiped out 1400 years ago


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Wrong again as I was pointing out that this is normal behaviour for muslims as commanded by their religion. Hear about the Scots 15 year old boy brutalised by muslims, when they beast him to a pulp burnt him on a fire and finally cut of his penis and rammed it down his throat. All while he was still alive. Then the many videos of beheadings by muslims of captured "enemies". The way they deal with women and how they rape them while cutting their throats.   A very warped culture that should have been wiped out 1400 years ago



oh, you mean the case that happened bacck in 2004?  

The one that happened after a white gang attacked a Pakistani club? 

The one were bad old Pakistan extradited three of the suspects who had fled there?  

I mean, I can go tit for tat and list just as many hate crimes committed against muslims as by muslims, but here't the thing. 

It just sounds like you are trying to dehumanize them to rationalize the Zionist Entity's behavior towards Palestinians.  So what if these guys were Pakistanis... all them people look alike. 

This guy would be proud.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey, were you as upset about this? 

UK anti-Muslim hate crime soars, police figures show | Society | The Guardian



> Hate crimes against Muslims have soared in the UK this year, figures show.
> 
> Hundreds of anti-Muslim offences were carried out across the country in 2013, with Britain's biggest force, the Metropolitan police, recording 500 Islamophobic crimes.
> 
> Many forces reported a surge in the number of anti-Muslim hate crimes after the murder of soldier Lee Rigby by two Islamic extremists in Woolwich, south-east London, in May


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Those who strapped bombs to themselves were Palestinians from the West Bank, NOT citizens of Israel.
Thanks for yet again showing us that you really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Agreed, he would very proud of you.
Had he still been alive, he would learn a thing or two about propaganda from you


----------



## Sally (Apr 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Speaking of Pakistanis, I don't know if you remember the case of that Christian woman, Asia Bibi, who was accused of blasphemy by her Muslim neighbor and who is now rotting away in a Pakistani prison.  There was a Muslim governor who was trying to help Asia,  and one of his bodybuards shot and killed him.  When the killer left the courthouse after his trial, the people outside were showering flower petals on him.  Shows you the mind set of some of the Pakistani Muslims.  Oh well, the Sunnis are busy suicide and car bombing the Shia and Ahmadiyya over there so surely they wouldn't want a good Muslim man defending a Christian woman.  Speaking of security guards, it seems you can't trust them.  Wasn't it a security guard who just shot those good doctors in Afghanistan, doctors who devoted their lives to helping poor people


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



over population will lead to the end of civilization.  Your threat will be the cause of starvation spread of disease, failure of infrastructure, population, lack of resources, climate change.
Israel is not the problem, but it can be part of the solution.


----------



## Sally (Apr 26, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Everyone should be practicing population control in the world of today.  Do we want to see more pictures of people dead in the roads of starvation that we seen of some groups in the world of today.

Population - Beyond 7 Billion - latimes.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> [
> 
> over population will lead to the end of civilization.  Your threat will be the cause of starvation spread of disease, failure of infrastructure, population, lack of resources, climate change.
> Israel is not the problem, but it can be part of the solution.



The Zionist Entity causes more problems than they will ever solve.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sally said:


> []
> 
> Speaking of Pakistanis, I don't know if you remember the case of that Christian woman, Asia Bibi, who was accused of blasphemy by her Muslim neighbor and who is now rotting away in a Pakistani prison.  There was a Muslim governor who was trying to help Asia,  and one of his bodybuards shot and killed him.  When the killer left the courthouse after his trial, the people outside were showering flower petals on him.  Shows you the mind set of some of the Pakistani Muslims.  Oh well, the Sunnis are busy suicide and car bombing the Shia and Ahmadiyya over there so surely they wouldn't want a good Muslim man defending a Christian woman.  Speaking of security guards, it seems you can't trust them.  Wasn't it a security guard who just shot those good doctors in Afghanistan, doctors who devoted their lives to helping poor people



You're right.  That's a region of the world where people take their Magic Sky Pixies VERY SERIOUSLY!!!!  

So why are we NEEDLESSLY provoking them by supporting Israel again?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



By Zionist entity you mean Israel?  Go on, type it,   I  S  R  A  E  L

Actually the typical Muslime excuse is to blame Israel when the truth is the Muslimes can't even live with each other in peace.


----------



## Sally (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...



So why are you supporting those who would murder you in a New York minute for being a non-believe?.  Oh, these Dhimwits are so dense.  Joe, why not go to Nigeria right now and tell the Boko Haram that they should not believe in the Magic Sky Pixiie and that instead of their being so busy killing Christians for their beliefs to have more tolerance toward the religious beliefs of others just like people do here in the U.S. where you don't see people slitting the throats of those who don't believe as they do like the Boko Haram does?  Can you send us a postcard while you are there, if you are lucky enough to survive?  That's a good fellow.


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Well Nazi Joe, you can keep spewing that lie all you want, but it certainly isn't true.
Your bias, extreme hate and the fact that you are brainwashed with anti Zionist propaganda have obviously clouded your ability to see anything past 'Israel bad! Zionist bad! Jews bad!'


----------



## Sally (Apr 26, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Actually, Caroline, with his constant  vomiting out of "Zionist entity," he probably really means the Jews plus the Christians who also support Israel, not only the Israelis.  There are also some Muslims who support Israel.  No doubt he would also include them as part of the "Zionist entity."


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...



If Muslims see Americcan support of Israel as provoking them, well then that's too bad for them.
If America wants to support Israel, then that's their decision. 
You really think the U.S will succumb to the demands of AK-47 toting scarf wearing Islamic jihadists?? 
Hahaha! No way.
You would in a second succumb to their demands because you are a weak coward....among many other things.

BTW, what does any of this have to do with Pollard?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Again, they could kill every Zionist and every Christian in Nigeria. 

*I DO NOT GIVE A FLYING FLIP!!!!*

Get it?  THIS IS NOT OUR PROBLEM.   The problem with you Zionist twits is that you pretend that it is.  It really isn't.   

America had NO PROBLEM with the Islamic World before 1948.  We left them alone, they left us alone.  It really kind of worked out.  

Supporting the Zionist Entity is not worth one drop of American blood and not one cent of American Treasure.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Again, if the Zionists weren't there, the Muslims would go back to fighting over wells and how many Imam's can dance on the head of a pin.  

Instead, they are united by a common enemy, and we get hit by extention.  

Just not seeing a good reason for it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> If Muslims see Americcan support of Israel as provoking them, well then that's too bad for them.
> If America wants to support Israel, then that's their decision.
> ...



I'm sorry, when did we Americans take a vote on supporting Israel?  

I'm sure if had this election, and an honest debate about it, you might get someone asking questions like, "Why are we sending our young men to die to fight Israel's wars".  

Of course, we never had that debate.  The debate we had was about weapons that don't exist and terrorist ties that never were.


----------



## Sally (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, Joe, you really have shown many of us how non compus mentis you are.  Thanks.
No ones like to see innocent people die because of their religious beliefs, but Joe has announced to us that he has no problem with that.  He just doesn't care.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> Yes, Joe, you really have shown many of us how non compus mentis you are.  Thanks.
> No ones like to see innocent people die because of their religious beliefs, but Joe has announced to us that he has no problem with that.  He just doesn't care.



If you are stupid enough to live next to people who are determined to kill you and you don't move, it's really kind of your fault, not mine.


----------



## Sally (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So what are the Christians supposed to do in the Middle East, Joe?  Are they supposed to leave en masse because they are hated because of their religious beliefs?  Should all those Nigerian Christians move also en masse bercause the Boko Haram are Muslim extremists and want to rid the country of Christians.  It certianly looks like Joe has no sympathy for those who are just trying to get on with their lives and are being killed for what they believe in.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sally said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Boko Harem aren't a majority in Nigeria.  The Muslims in Government consider them to be fanatics they are trying to put a stop too. (Actually, NIgeria is about half Christian and half Muslim, and they get along mostly fine.  But don't tell Sally, who thinks there are Muslims under her bed and in her closet.) 

But again, here's the thing. 

Why is that America's business?  

Whatever challenges Nigerian Christians are dealing with, they aren't insisting that America give them billions of tax dollars while American roads and schools are crumbling. 

If only the Zionists could follow their fine example.


----------



## Sally (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Christians being killed by the Boko Haram are human beingsm and I wouldn't mind helping them..  Evidently you don't care about your fellow human beings.  Perhaps you think America should not have fought the Nazis and we should have just minded our business so that the Nazis could have killed more people.  Meanwhile, are you getting up on your high horse about America giving billions to Pakistan, and many in the Pakistan Army give information to the Taliban to kill our soldiers.  At least the money allocated for Israel mainly has to be spent here, giving jobs to others in our defense industry and not ending up in some dictator or tyrant's pocket like aid money usually does.

  Actually, Joe, while reading the following article, it reminded me of you because you always sound agitated and angry?

?Agitated and angry?: White supremacists still a danger, experts say | Nation | Jewish Journal


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> 
> The Christians being killed by the Boko Haram are human beingsm and I wouldn't mind helping them..  Evidently you don't care about your fellow human beings.



Oh, i'm sure you would... as long as someone else was doing the fighting and dying and the coming back without limbs and without eyes and with serious PTSD.  You Zionist types are always keen on letting someone else do the fighting. 




Sally said:


> [
> Perhaps you think America should not have fought the Nazis and we should have just minded our business so that the Nazis could have killed more people.




We did not get into WWII to save the Jews. We got into it because Japan attacked us and Germany joined in.  WHich is the ONLY good reason to get into a war.  And at the end of the day, we let the Russians do most of the fighting against the Nazis and let them keep most of the spoils because, hey, the liberation of Poland wasn't worth more American lives.  So your argument kind of falls flat here.  




Sally said:


> [
> Meanwhile, are you getting up on your high horse about America giving billions to Pakistan, and many in the Pakistan Army give information to the Taliban to kill our soldiers.



Oh, I think giving money to Pakistan is a horrible idea.  I'll go one further is that we should tell Pakistan to get bent and throw in completely with India as an ally.  They are far more worthy.  



Sally said:


> [
> At least the money allocated for Israel mainly has to be spent here, giving jobs to others in our defense industry and not ending up in some dictator or tyrant's pocket like aid money usually does.]



Sorry, not seeing that as much of a comfort.  Our support of the Zionist Entity obligates us to continuously get into fights in the middle east, and spend upwards of 900 Billion a year on defense. We simply dont have that kind of money.  



Sally said:


> [
> Actually, Joe, while reading the following article, it reminded me of you because you always sound agitated and angry?
> 
> ]



Okay, now here's the thing. 

Not only am I 1/4 Cherokee Indian, but I've dated Asian, Latina and Black women. So really, if you are trying to prop up a weak point by making comments that I am "racist", i just have to laugh at your silliness. 

Yes, I don't like Zionism as a religious/political philosophy.  But frankly, you ought to see me rip on the Catholics or MOrmons, if you want to see me devastate the silliness of religion. 

My problem with Zionism is "Our God says we are special, and we are willing to plunge the whole planet into World War III because we are God's Chosen People'.  

Seriously. Fuck them and the horse they road in on.


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Because the Iraq war was the doing of America Joe, NOT Israel.
Not FOR Israel.

Ever notice how NONE of those stupid little conspiracy theorists about Israel came out to be true.

But what does this have to do with Pollard?


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> [
> 
> Because the Iraq war was the doing of America Joe, NOT Israel.
> Not FOR Israel.
> ...



Um, yeah, right, all those NeoCons at the Pentagon and AIPAC were totally working the phones for the Iraq War. 

Until it turned into a pile of shit, and they couldn't run away from it fast enough. 

Who you gonna believe, AIPAC or your lying eyes?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> [



Oohhhh, Toasty, your arguments are getting weaker. 

What you going to do when America stops dancing to your fiddler's tune?


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 26, 2014)

_et al,_

What does all this have to do with the topic?

Has the topic run its course?

v/r
R


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> _et al,_
> 
> What does all this have to do with the topic?
> 
> ...



Maybe.  

I think the problem is, you can't separate Pollard from Israel's rational for existance. 

If Pollard was just a guy who was in it for money, there'd be no issue. 

I don't like what Israel does. But Pollard's sentence to me seems excessive, given what he stole was what we promised to share with Israel to start with.  He got an excessive sentence because he exposed people in the Reagan Administration as being less than devoted to Israel. 

Should point out, that Reagan was not as enthralled to Israel as his successors. he sold Saudi Arabia AWACS planes.  He worked with Saddam. He went to Bittberg despite a few Waffen SS guys being buried there. 

In short, he was a president who put America ahead of Israel. And good for him. 

That said, what Pollard got was excessive.


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Ya , sure Nazi Joe 
I'm already dismantled most of your posts, and it's there for anyone to see.
You can try and make it look some other way if you'd like however.

What are you going to do when you're an old man with not much life left, and Israel STILL exists and the U.S is STILL supporting Israel??


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 26, 2014)

JoeB131,  et al,

We'll have to agree to disagree.



JoeB131 said:


> That said, what Pollard got was excessive.


*(COMMENT)*

As I said before, Jonathan POLLARD passed classified information to both South Africa and China; not just Israel.

He was in it for the money and would sell anything to anyone, for a price.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sally (Apr 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I think the readers can see that he is angry and agitated.  I guess it is safe for Americans if he just rants and raves on forums and gets it all out.  With all his blabbering about religions, Joe doesn't seem to realize that Mao followed no religion, but still managed to have millions killed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 27, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



i'm an old man now.  

But I don't need to see the thing go splat to kn ow it's going to.  

I already see Americans getting tired of the ZE's shit.  This doesn't get better for you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 27, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> JoeB131,  et al,
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> ...



Again, a South Africa that was an ally, and a China that our politicians just can't wait to sell out American jobs to.  

Frankly, the people I would like to see charged with treason and thrown into prison with an oversexed cellmate is every scumwad politician and businessman who ever said, "I could save a shit load of money if we made these in China!"   They've done more damage to this country than Pollard ever did.  

I mean, shit, you had George W. Bush's brother banging Chinese hookers and moving American jobs overseas.  Why isn't THAT guy in jail?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131,  et al,
> ...






 That is how business is run, it is not about keeping overpaid prima donnas in jobs. How would you feel if you could buy a car of the same quality or better than anything you could get from a US manufacturer for half the price. I wonder how patriotic you would be then, we in the UK have realised this far too late to recover our manufacturing base. It seems that you are no different to the dinosaurs we had in charge of our industries, Yiu want to keep American Jobs then cut their wages


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 Using the upper case initials for your ANTI SEMITIC term does not make it any less of a racist crime


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 27, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> 
> That is how business is run, it is not about keeping overpaid prima donnas in jobs. How would you feel if you could buy a car of the same quality or better than anything you could get from a US manufacturer for half the price. I wonder how patriotic you would be then, we in the UK have realised this far too late to recover our manufacturing base. It seems that you are no different to the dinosaurs we had in charge of our industries, Yiu want to keep American Jobs then cut their wages



Uh, no. 

Not that this is on topic at all, but the real problem is that the stuff we get from China is more often than not shit.  This was never about making a better product and it was barely about saving money. It was about breaking the American Middle Class, and frankly, we shouldn't put up with it. 

If you want to keep American jobs, stop signing bad trade treaties and publicly shame those businessmen who betray their fellow Americans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 27, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> > I already see Americans getting tired of the ZE's shit.  This doesn't get better for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is America, snookums. We have something called "Freedom of Speech" here.  Check it out, it's awesome. 

I was just getting bored with spelling it out each time.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 27, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heasnJY8HMM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heasnJY8HMM[/ame]


----------



## toastman (Apr 27, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Most Americans still support Israel. Forgot about that, eh?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 Guess what the stuff we get from America is shit as well, which is why you don't sell much over here. Who wants a car with cart springs that cant go round corners over 10 MPH. Or a Fridge that wont go below 40 F and so the food spoils. Why do so many Pacific rim cars sell in the USA, because they last so much longer.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > > I already see Americans getting tired of the ZE's shit.  This doesn't get better for you.
> ...






 Freedom of speech does not mean you can spew out ANTI SEMITIC RACISM all the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






 When you spew out ANTI SEMITIC RACIST speech it is not crying wolf to point it out. Maybe it is time for the USA to start clamping down on racism for a change.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 27, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Um, yeah, actually, it does if I were so inclined. 

But screaming "Anti-Semitism" every time someone points out the shitty behavior of the Zionist Entity is getting a tad old, really.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 27, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> When you spew out ANTI SEMITIC RACIST speech it is not crying wolf to point it out. Maybe it is time for the USA to start clamping down on racism for a change.



Just because you traded in all your freedoms doesn't mean we have to, thanks.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Maybe you should read the actual terms of the freedom of speech laws, and you would see any inflammatory language is prohibited along with racist terms, incitement to commit a crime, incitement to religious intolerance and any words that another can perceive as inflammatory.

 Stating that your words are ANTI SEMITIC is making you realise that the decent people of the world are onto your little tricks, and will show your JEW HATRED every time you spew out your hate


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





 Strange that as you legislated against civil rights abuses before we did, just that we don't employ RACISTS, JEW HATERS, NAZIS and other such people to decide what is and isn't freedom of speech.  You cant shout fire in a packed theatre as that would cause a panic, by the same token you cant call a negro a nigga anymore. So it means you cant call Israel "the Zionist entity" as your fellow ISLAMONAZI SCUM do in their countries.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 28, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read the actual terms of the freedom of speech laws, and you would see any inflammatory language is prohibited along with racist terms, incitement to commit a crime, incitement to religious intolerance and any words that another can perceive as inflammatory.
> ...



Um, guy, they aren't.  fact is, this America.  Nazis have won the right to march down the street dressed in full Stormtrooper gear, and the ACLU fought for that right.  The Westboro freaks can hold up signs that say "God Hates Fags". (who knew God was against smoking!) 

I've got no problem with Jewish people.  I have a HUGE problem with Zionism. 

Of course, I had a problem with it under it's original title-  Nazism.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 28, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Um, I can call the Zionist entity anything I want in America.  Sorry you can't grasp this.  

and yes, you can legally use the N-word and government can't do a thing to you.  Now, an employer might fire you.  But that's between you and an employer.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


So, when do you think Jonathan Pollard will be freed?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> [
> So, when do you think Jonathan Pollard will be freed?



Probably next year when he comes up for Parole.


----------



## toastman (Apr 28, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



And you really believe that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 29, 2014)

toastman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't think it's outside the realm of possibility. 

I don't see the Obama administration fighting that hard to keep him locked up. The only reason why he wasn't cut loose in the 1990's was because Cap Weinberger pitched a bitch when Clinton suggested it.


----------



## pbel (Apr 29, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> JoeB131,  et al,
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> ...



So, why does Israel treat this POS that Dante would relegate to the depths of Hell like a hero? It begs the question, is Netanyahu and the gang of the same ilk?


----------



## toastman (Apr 29, 2014)

pbel said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131,  et al,
> ...



Stop whining already Pbel! Sheese!


----------



## pbel (Apr 29, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Are you a dancer in real life? Rocco described this guy who would sell to anyone with money...Israel, paid him like any dirt bag spy... Why does the Israel worship him? Simple answer will suffice...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 29, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



language and attitude like his only make the situation worse.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2014)

pbel said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131,  et al,
> ...






 So why do your fellow ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST SCUM treat child murderers as saints and elevate them to hero's.    This also begs the question, are all muslims ISLAMOMAZI TERRORIST SCUM ?


----------



## pbel (Apr 30, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



The ZioNazi spokesnut of London is nothing more or less in its passion for genocide.


----------



## pbel (Apr 30, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Take care Aris...your pandering for Israel may not save you...

*Israel vandals hit mosque, church as Christians threatened *


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2014)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Another illiterate ISLAMONAZI using an oxymoron.     How can you defend the rights of the Jews to a homeland while  at the same time trying to wipe them out ?

 I don't live in London anymore than you live in mecca


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





 Your pandering to islam will just end in misery and violence at the end of the day. Already Europe is looking to mass deportations and repatriations of muslims because of the problems they cause.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 30, 2014)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Why do you assume I need saving and how does this threaten me?

Hate mongers come in all forms.  It is not an excuse but you are comparing a few perpetrators vs the considerable number of those that would willing and eagerly harm jews.  
Churches are being attacked far too frequently throughout africa, middle east and asia.
Muslims blow up mosques without a care of the worshipers, the fact that books are inside or that it is the same allah they pray to even if some of their beliefs are different.  How many millions have muslims killed of their own faith?
I don't care if it is the church of satan or a wicca coven site, I don't think religious sites should be targeted.  But the hypocrisy of a muslim pointing fingers when thousands of mosques and churches have been not just spray painted by blown up with worshipers inside is as bad.
Speak up when muslims corrupt your faith and harm anyone, even other muslims.  Condemn their actions and do something to put a stop to their hate before you point out the flaws in others.


----------



## pbel (Apr 30, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oxymoronic ZioNazi fits you well because you are clearly demented in you're view of the world. Get help.


----------

